# The September 2017 Post Hurricane Trip Report pics added



## PaHunter

Hello, yes, the reservations desk please. Do you have any Premium sites for Sept 18-30th. You do, that is great, please pencil us in.


FortWildernessCamper- Shifted to Oct.

PaHunter (Chris)- September 18-30- Premium
TeamUBR (Jim)- September 16-24- Premium
Tripleb- September 17-23- Full Hook Up

Disneypeach- September 23-?-
Serenitygr- Oct 1-
JayJay8 - Sept 17-27 - Premium
Brad813 - Sept 23-28 - Tent Camping
harriettbrawner - Labor Day Weekend,  Sept 16-22
naturegirl - Sept 4-8 Full
PatriciaH - Sept 22- 30
Random Ninja - Sept 23-27 - Tent Camping
Sarubo - Sept 23- Oct 8
GrumpyAggie - Sept 20 - Oct 7
Rxdr2013 - Sept 17 - 21 - Tent Camping
Roobear77 - Sept 26 - Oct 6
neatikimmo - Sept 5 - 12 - Tent Camping
babynursedawn - Sept 13 - 21 Full
5rookiesDIY - Sept 9 -16
Kornbred - Sept 3 - 9 - Cabins
leggingsmama3 - Sept 6- 16


----------



## PaHunter

So for those who are interested, this will be our third trip to the fort in consecutive years. The first one we had our nine year old nephew with us. Last year it was just the DW and I. This trip will also be just the DW and I, and possibly the dog. 
This trip will be a bit of a change for us, as our last two trips were at the end of February. So we expect temperatures to be a bit higher than our past two trips. Although the first year it was 90 upon our arrival. We expect there to be a more humid environment than Feb. But we will be able to have full use of the trailer all the way down, in Feb up north you can't dewinterize at -10 below zero, so that will be a plus. I am sure we will have a few new mods to the trailer for this trip, and will post them as they occur. We are just outside our ADR window and will be making them starting later this week. Our trip this time will be a little shorter as we have moved south from our last home, this will cut between 2 and 2 1/2 hours from our travel time. 

So again, sit back, relax and wait as I am sure someone will be along to join us in this trip report. I am sure someone will be there before us in Sept and maybe even while we are there during the second half of the month.


----------



## serenitygr

We will wave at you as we come in! We're arriving October 1st, coming in from northern Minnesota.


----------



## Teamubr

Great news Chris. We are also coming in on the 16th (180 days from today according to MDE). Unfortunately we are heading home the weekend before you. 

I've already started looking at ADRs. Mostly to make sure we get a fun Character Meal for my niece. Beyond that, I plan on getting the cover off the camper this week and trying to go out somewhere next weekend. The weather doesn't look like it is going to cooperate (severe storms, 70% chance of rain Friday into Saturday), so we may bump it a week. Bought paint and sanding disks and the globes to start on my Mickey lamp. We picked up a milk can at a resale shop last fall. 

j


----------



## bama_ed

In on page 1.  Lots of time to wait so I will have to pop my corn and enjoy it SLOWLY....





Bama Ed


----------



## tripleb

We will be there Sept. 17 - 23. This will be our first Ft. Wilderness stay.


----------



## Teamubr

tripleb said:


> We will be there Sept. 17 - 23. This will be our first Ft. Wilderness stay.


That's great Tripleb. Tell us a little more about you and your trip. You said first time at the Fort. Tent, RV or cabin. Park ninjas or hang at the campground?

Chris,

You may be in for a little weather shock. September is like a slightly less humid August.  And "cool" days are the one sin the 80s. That's perfect to me. I've been down twice in February and once in March. 2 of those 3 trips I thought it was too cold, especially in the mornings.

j


----------



## Disneypeach

Chris - I'll be down around the same time...youngest niece is turning 18 at the end of the month and she just happens to have fall break then so we'll be down on the 23rd for a week.  Planning on doing the MNSSHP one nite and HDDR on her birthday!  Maybe we'll run into y'all...


----------



## FortWildernessCamper

Chris, we were at Th Fort this past September from 15-26.  I really enjoyed our time there but I like it hot and my sister who joined us is from Texas and heat was not too much for her either.  We made sure we took breaks and always had plenty of water.

I especially loved being able to use the pool so much.  The pool at The Fort is the best!  Sometimes I went for an early morning swim, once swam at night and twice spent several hours.  Just sit in the sun, dive in to cool off...and repeat.

View attachment 226642 

We had Site 1724.


----------



## PaHunter

Teamubr said:


> That's great Tripleb. Tell us a little more about you and your trip. You said first time at the Fort. Tent, RV or cabin. Park ninjas or hang at the campground?
> 
> Chris,
> 
> You may be in for a little weather shock. September is like a slightly less humid August.  And "cool" days are the one sin the 80s. That's perfect to me. I've been down twice in February and once in March. 2 of those 3 trips I thought it was too cold, especially in the mornings.
> 
> j



Well this year being a longer trip, we may not Park Ninja as much as the past two trips. Actually the 23rd is our day to be at the trailer almost all day, and not even enter the park. DW wants to hit Whisper Canyon Cafe for breakfast, and after Snowmedic's review, sounds good. Then we have planned to hit TE for dinner, but that is not as definitive.


----------



## Teamubr

PaHunter said:


> Well this year being a longer trip, we may not Park Ninja as much as the past two trips. Actually the 23rd is our day to be at the trailer almost all day,


We will likely do the parks most days. My sister hasn't been to WDW in over 20 years and has never been to MK. This will be my niece's first trip. A lot depends on how my sister (a little whiny) and my 6 year old niece tolerate the heat and the walking. They may get left at times. 

I am sort of creating an itinerary from the crowd predictors, but the week we are going is supposed to be 2-3 on weekdays, so I don't think it matters too much. We are pretty flexible and adjust depending on the weather our mood or a whim. 

I also promised my sister that we would head to the beach one day so my niece can see the ocean. Another 1st. Tentatively, I have that for Wednesday the 20th, but that will be weather dependent. Saturday the 23rd is our last day at the Fort. We'll definitely try to find you if we haven't earlier in the week.

It looks like there are quite a few people coming down the end of September. Since this is becoming the official September Trip post, you ought to add a list to the first post of who is coming and dates. Like Ed has with the GSP topic. Here's a start.


FortWildernessCamper- September 15-26- 
PaHunter (Chris)- September 16-30- Premium
TeamUBR (Jim)- September 16-24- Premium
Tripleb- September 17-23-
Disneypeach- September 23-?-
Serenitygr- Oct 1-
j


----------



## peg110

Following along with my popcorn bag too.


----------



## tripleb

Teamubr said:


> That's great Tripleb. Tell us a little more about you and your trip. You said first time at the Fort. Tent, RV or cabin. Park ninjas or hang at the campground?



Teamubr, The wife and I have been going to Disneyworld since 1974. Generally go at least once every 2 years. In the "early" years we stayed in motels off property. As we got older, wiser, and more financially capable, we stay within the park in the Moderate priced motels. This year is obviously different. Our first camper (43 years of marriage) and our first long distance trip and first extended stay in a campground. We are really looking forward to the trip.

We have 4-day Park Hopper passes so most of our time will be spent in the Park(s).


----------



## Teamubr

tripleb said:


> Our  first extended stay in a campground. We are really looking forward to the trip.


Good looking setup. You are going to love the Fort. It will spoil you though. 

How far are you coming? I live outside St Louis. Google says it is 1004 miles. That's far enough for me. I know many others come much further. 

j


----------



## tripleb

Teamubr said:


> Good looking setup. You are going to love the Fort. It will spoil you though.
> 
> How far are you coming? I live outside St Louis. Google says it is 1004 miles. That's far enough for me. I know many others come much further.
> 
> j



Not nearly as far as you. We are in the Florida panhandle near the Ft. Walton Beach/Destin area. It's about 420 miles.


----------



## bama_ed

Good looking truck and rig, tripleb.  Have fun on your first Fort stay.

It won't be your last.  

Bama Ed


----------



## Teamubr

tripleb said:


> We are in the Florida panhandle near the Ft. Walton Beach/Destin area.


Ah. The promised land. I love the panhandle area. We are seriously considering retiring to the panhandle, but that's 10-11 years away.

A little off topic, but there are a bunch of us getting together over Memorial week at Gulf State Park in Gulf Shores. You should swing over and introduce yourself. HERE's the topic in the Camping Community Forum.

j


----------



## tripleb

Teamubr said:


> Ah. The promised land. I love the panhandle area. We are seriously considering retiring to the panhandle, but that's 10-11 years away.
> 
> A little off topic, but there are a bunch of us getting together over Memorial week at Gulf State Park in Gulf Shores. You should swing over and introduce yourself. HERE's the topic in the Camping Community Forum.
> 
> j



Yes, it truly is the promised land of Florida  And with the Federal Government owning a bunch of land along the beach and inland, I think it will stay the "promised land"

Thanks for the invite to Gulf Shores Teamubr ... that's a nice area to visit. My wife still works ( I'm retired ) and her days off have to be planned months in advance. Not certain we can make that trip.

BTW, does ubr happen to mean Universal Broadband Router ?


----------



## Teamubr

tripleb said:


> BTW, does ubr happen to mean Universal Broadband Router ?


No, but good guess. UBR is Ukraine Brothers Racing. My DS is adopted from Ukraine. We traveled with another couple who adopted 2 boys from the same orphanage room as my son. I raced sports cars with the other couple for 7 years. One of our first cars had a cool Blues Brothers sticker on it and Ukraine Brothers seemed fitting since the boys were always at the race shop with us. The "Team" part just summed up everything else.

Not to blow this completely off topic, but here's a pic of my first Mustang with our UBR logo on the side. What you can't see is the whole hood had a much larger Team UBR on it. It made for good conversation starters at tracks.

 

j


----------



## tripleb

^^^ WOW ^^^


----------



## sirenia88

peg110 said:


> Following along with my popcorn bag too.



X2 popcorn from the cart next to the castle is the best LOL  Save me a seat in the box.  We can be Waldoff and Statler  from the Muppets.

@serenitygr <----  I have elevated you to October thread lady in charge.   Everyone be make sure they stop by and visit her before you leave the Fort.


----------



## serenitygr

sirenia88 said:


> X2 popcorn from the cart next to the castle is the best LOL  Save me a seat in the box.  We can be Waldoff and Statler  from the Muppets.
> 
> @serenitygr <----  I have elevated you to October thread lady in charge.   Everyone be make sure they stop by and visit her before you leave the Fort.


You have no idea how honored I am  

I was wondering if it was too soon to start an October thread


----------



## Teamubr

serenitygr said:


> I was wondering if it was too soon to start an October thread


I don't think you can really start one too soon. 

j


----------



## PaHunter

This morning the phones were ringing off the hook, figuratively of course. We hit 180 days, so it was up early to get the ADR's we wanted.  Now it is nap time. Getting to bed at 2am then up for this 7am ADR thing is rough. I liked midnight so much better, although this year midnight would have hindered me, as I work until then. But ADR's made one more thing done for this trip.


----------



## tripleb

PaHunter said:


> But ADR's made one more thing done for this trip.



What's a ADR ?


----------



## Teamubr

tripleb said:


> What's a ADR ?


Advanced Dining Reservation- You can make these 180 days out. Fast Pass+ is 60. During busy times or for places that go very fast, calling as soon as the reservations open is the only way to get a reservation. I don't have any of those places planned, so I haven't made any yet. I am considering a RoL (Rivers of Light) dinner reservation though.

Chris,

I saw that pic and I thought you were going to say something like, "Look what I found at the Smithsonian". 

j


----------



## tripleb

Thanks Teamubr, I'm new to this board and have seen quite a few abbreviations and acronyms that I am unfamiliar with. How far in advance can you request a particular loop ?


----------



## Teamubr

No problem,

The abbreviations take a while. There are quite a few on some of the other forums that I still don't know, or, at least, have to really think about.

I bookmarked THIS page long ago. It has the most current list of abbreviations used on the DIS. It helps me out on a regular basis.

And then there are the abbreviations used on camping/towing forums. I remember one thread that went on for 12 pages on whether TV or tv was Tow vehicle or television. That one got pretty funny.

j


----------



## PaHunter

tripleb said:


> Thanks Teamubr, I'm new to this board and have seen quite a few abbreviations and acronyms that I am unfamiliar with. How far in advance can you request a particular loop ?



You can call anytime and have them add a loop request to your reservation. Most people wait until a couple weeks before, as they don't assign sites until a week before you arrive. You used to be able to request a loop with early check in, but not sure if that was removed or not during an upgrade.


----------



## tripleb

PaHunter said:


> You used to be able to request a loop with early check in, but not sure if that was removed or not during an upgrade.



Thanks for the info PaHunter. Speaking of early check-in. I have read about early check-in but can't seem to find it on the Interweb. Can you point me to a link ?


----------



## snowmedic

tripleb said:


> I have read about early check-in but can't seem to find it on the Interweb. Can you point me to a link ?



I don't believe there is a link that talks about the early check-in.  The earliest you can check-in is 6:05, that is the time the computers update, I believe with all the arrivals that will be coming in for that day with site assignments.  The thing with early check-in is that your site may still be occupied, which if it is they can't give you your site number until it is vacated and cleaned, then they will text you your site #.  We have done early check-in for the past couple trips and we have always had to wait for our site.  We would usually get the text message between 12 and 1.  But if your assigned site isn't ready I have heard that you can ask and see if there is a site available in the same category as what you paid for and may be placed in a different loop, don't know, we always waited for our site because we wanted the loop we requested.


----------



## PaHunter

tripleb said:


> Thanks for the info PaHunter. Speaking of early check-in. I have read about early check-in but can't seem to find it on the Interweb. Can you point me to a link ?



Early check in shows up in MDE, My Disney Experience. This is where you can check all your reservations, fast pass, magic bands, etc. You can't do early check in online until I believe it is the 60 day mark before your arrival.


----------



## Teamubr

I just tried to book a RoL dinner show package at Tusker House for September 21 and it doesn't show any availability after July. Do the dinner packages have different ranges to be able to book or they just haven't released show times for RoL yet and, therefore, don't have reservation windows open yet?

j


----------



## peg110

We have Dining Reservations with the RoL Package, but our ADR is for Breakfast. While we have never had a "Full" day at DAK, this will kind of make it that, since the RoL (first showing) still is later in the day (early evening). Our ADR is for 8:30 AM. 

We now see that they have FP+ and if we can get one for this, we will probably cancel our ADR, still to many days out though for us to do our FP+


----------



## Teamubr

Paul,

What day is your ROL Dining ADR for? Counting out 124 days looks like you are going at the end of July? I don't see any ROL Dinning packages available after June 30th. I can make a normal ADR for Tusker House, but only up to 0700 PM. I'm guessing this is because they haven't released ROL show times for July and beyond.

j


----------



## peg110

Teamubr said:


> Paul,
> 
> What day is your ROL Dining ADR for? Counting out 124 days looks like you are going at the end of July? I don't see any ROL Dinning packages available after June 30th. I can make a normal ADR for Tusker House, but only up to 0700 PM. I'm guessing this is because they haven't released ROL show times for July and beyond.
> 
> j



Where did you get 124? My ADR is for June 18th. (Are you looking at my count down marker? If so, browsers seem to "Cache" these so they don't get updated. Press the CTRL key plus F5 and it forces a "Refresh) I am currently 82 days out.


----------



## Teamubr

peg110 said:


> Where did you get 124? My ADR is for June 18th. (Are you looking at my count down marker?


I was looking at the countdown counter in your sig. I did the F5 and it still says 124. Oh well. 82 is MUCH better than 124.

j


----------



## peg110

CTRL + F5 (F5 alone is just 'Refresh', but the "CTRL" forces all cached items to update)

But yeah... 82 is much better.


----------



## Teamubr

I'm going to post so I can keep this on the first page. Watching this drop off makes it feel that much longer to our September trips. 

I see on the News and Rumors that the Free Dining discussions are in full bloom. We have never done any kind of dining plan, but if it's free... And the summer discounts came out recently. I expect the Fall ones will be out in a few months, but I'm not getting my hopes up for either promo applying to the Fort.

Has anyone been keeping close enough attention on the schedules for RoL? I was wondering when they might release the end of summer schedule so I can try to grab a dinner package.

And lastly, what character meal should we take our niece (6) to? According to her mom (my sister), "she isn't into princesses". Although whenever we look at pics or videos of WDW, she lights up for almost anything that "isn't scary". We've done Chef Mickey. I like the character interactions and the atmosphere (sucker for the Contemporary and the monorail), but the buffet isn't great. I think we did Crystal Palace once, but I don't remember it. So that makes me think it wasn't very good. And we have done breakfast at the Poly with Lilo and Stitch. That was a lot of fun and the food was ok.

I'm open for ideas.

j


----------



## Disneypeach

My nieces loved the character meals at Tusker House.  I thought the food was good (for a buffet that isn't named Trails End.)


----------



## PaHunter

We have done Crystal Palace which is tigger, pooh, eyore, and winnie the pooh. We have done garden grill which is Mickey, Pluto and the Chipmunks, breakfast there was good, they bring it to your table, all you can eat. Crystal Palace was also good but is a buffet. We are trying Tusker house this time around, so will see.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Epcot, Living with the land, Garden Grill. Good character interaction and the restaurant slowly revolves so you can see the ride down below. Oh and pretty good food too!


----------



## peg110

Teamubr said:


> I think we did Crystal Palace once, but I don't remember it. So that makes me think it wasn't very good.


Crystal Palace is With Winnie the Pooh, Piglet, Eeyore and Tigger. The buffet is on par with most of the buffets IMHO. There is certainly enough variety for most folks but the quality is typical of food cooked in "bulk" like this is. The price is ridiculous though, but then again... As has been said many times... It's Disney! 

The Garden Grill (Epcot) has Chip N Dale as well as Mickey and Pluto. We have only done breakfast there but we like it. At least when we are able to use the TIW there. We did a combo at Garden Grill to get seats for The Candlelight Processional and you were not allowed to use any discounts. For our family/Group of 5 (all considered adults for pricing) we (and by "We" I mean "*ME*") ended up paying $236.00 for breakfast (with Tip)! That's almost $50 a head! 

The food was good and it did save us a Fast Pass as we had early reservations and could eat and get out before the line got too long for Soarin' (I absolutely love the New Soarin' but you need to be more to the "Center")


----------



## PaHunter

So another Birthday has come and gone, was Friday. Had a nice visit with the Parents  yesterday. And in Disney related news, we scheduled the Keys to the Kingdom tour for this trip, and got passes for the Headless Horseman meet and greet at the Fort. Hopefully we can make it back in time....as we have an early dinner reservation at BOG. Gonna need some boat pixie dust on this one....


----------



## bama_ed

PaHunter said:


> So another Birthday has come and gone, was Friday. Had a nice visit with the Parents  yesterday. And in Disney related news, we scheduled the Keys to the Kingdom tour for this trip, and got passes for the Headless Horseman meet and greet at the Fort. Hopefully we can make it back in time....as we have an early dinner reservation at BOG. Gonna need some boat pixie dust on this one....




Belated Happy Birthday, PaHunter!  

You'll like the KTTK tour - we did it this past January - it's pretty neat to see how all the magic happens.

Bama Ed


----------



## Teamubr

PaHunter said:


> So another Birthday has come and gone, was Friday. And in Disney related news, we scheduled the Keys to the Kingdom tour for this trip,


Happy Birthday Chris.

I may look into doing KTTK this trip. My sister and niece won't be able to go, but Ian and I have always wanted to do it. He wasn't big enough until our last trip.

j


----------



## PaHunter

Teamubr said:


> Happy Birthday Chris.
> 
> I may look into doing KTTK this trip. My sister and niece won't be able to go, but Ian and I have always wanted to do it. He wasn't big enough until our last trip.
> 
> j



Yea we scheduled for the tour on 9/20 at 8am, this way have lunch on the tour and the rest of the day after the tour to roam the park.


----------



## sirenia88

KTTK is an awesome adventure.  I did it the last time we were at the house of mouse.   My DW and DD did the scavenger hunt tour which they loved.  There is some really interesting things to see at MK. On and Off stage as they say.


----------



## peg110

I did the KTTK Tour a few trips ago. Me my DD and her BF while the DW and the other (younger DD) did the "Pool".

I loved the KTTK Tour, but I don't think my DD was a big fan. There was a lot of walking, and, well.... That wasn't "Her" style.  I have an "Engineering" background and I love the "Process" of things, but I have to say, I had higher expectations for the Utilidoors (The "Underground" tunnels) but I sitll enjoyed it quite a bit. I hope that you do too.


----------



## Teamubr

Talked to the DW about KTTK. She's all for it (even after I said 5 hours of walking). The price created a few palpitations, but we'll work through that. It's only 3 of us.

How far in advance do you need to book it? When we are going in September shouldn't be too busy, but there may be more "over 16 year olds" who are able to go since school is in. 

j


----------



## PaHunter

Teamubr said:


> Talked to the DW about KTTK. She's all for it (even after I said 5 hours of walking). The price created a few palpitations, but we'll work through that. It's only 3 of us.
> 
> How far in advance do you need to book it? When we are going in September shouldn't be too busy, but there may be more "over 16 year olds" who are able to go since school is in.
> 
> j



I would book it as soon as you could, simply because it is a limited tour. The group is about 12 or 15 people usually. That was what our train tour was anyway. So if they take say 15 per tour, they have 4 times, only 60 people per day. Not really a lot when the hotels and campground hold what, 20-30,000 ???


----------



## peg110

I agree with Chris. Soon as possible. KTTK is a limited tour and as such it will fill up pretty quick. Also it does appear that it only runs 4 times a day as well.


----------



## Teamubr

PaHunter said:


> I would book it as soon as you could, simply because it is a limited tour.





peg110 said:


> I agree with Chris. Soon as possible.


Thanks,

That was my thought too, but maybe it's not as popular a tour as I thought. 

j


----------



## peg110

Teamubr said:


> Thanks,
> 
> That was my thought too, but maybe it's not as popular a tour as I thought.
> 
> j



But are you willing to take the risk? 

For us the only reason NOT to book sooner rather than later was that it has to be paid for UP FRONT and in FULL. I believe though you can get a refund if you cancel within time (I think it's 2 days).


----------



## Teamubr

peg110 said:


> But are you willing to take the risk?


I'm going to book soon. I have to give DW a few more days to "decide" and then pick a day and time.

j


----------



## PaHunter

Well this heavy rain that came thru the south first, is not helping me any. I need to get a pad put in for the trailer to sit on. It is currently sitting in the grass, and well with one inch of rain and another inch possible today, it is staying there. Weather is to improve next week, so hopefully can get the quarry to deliver stone and get the pad down. Then I can look at getting a RV power box wired to the outside of the house. 
They announced the MNSSHP dates, but not pricing or put them on sale. Should be next month, and we can get tickets for the party. That will be the last of our tickets and purchases, then to work on meal planning for the trailer and to make reservations at campgrounds on the way down and back.


----------



## Teamubr

Just booked KTTK for 9/21 at 0830. This will be a nice surprise for DS' graduation and for me! We've always wanted to do this tour. FWIW, they had spots for all 4 times available. Granted, we are 5 months out. 

j


----------



## tripleb

It's a GREAT tour Teamubr.


----------



## PaHunter

Teamubr said:


> Just booked KTTK for 9/21 at 0830. This will be a nice surprise for DS' graduation and for me! We've always wanted to do this tour. FWIW, they had spots for all 4 times available. Granted, we are 5 months out.
> 
> j



Glad you were able to get a tour booked. Something else to look forward to on this trip.


----------



## peg110

I learned a lot on that tour and I thought it was well worth it. I would do it again if I could but alas, I would have to do it Solo at this point. My DD12 is to young and DD19 is pretty much doing her "own thing" now as far as vacations go and DW would need to stay with DD12. 

Maybe in about 4 more years though!


----------



## ruthies12

serenitygr said:


> You have no idea how honored I am
> 
> I was wondering if it was too soon to start an October thread



Never too early!


----------



## PaHunter

Well work just asked a few of us to travel out of state for 2 weeks, work 6 days a week/10 hr days. They will provide a hotel, my comment to the boss was, "Can I rent a campsite instead ??" Still waiting on a reply, and hope to hear on Monday, so I can get reservations made. But would be cool to take the trailer out for a trip, rather than be stuck in a hotel room. Only about a 90 min drive to were I would be working from the house. So keeping my fingers crossed, maybe the first camping trip of the season.


----------



## snowmedic

PaHunter said:


> Only about a 90 min drive to were I would be working from the house.



I don't think any of our guys have ever stayed in a hotel when traveling 90 min. to 2 hrs. from the shop.  But they would only work 8 hrs. with the 4 hr. total drive time.  Good thing about it is we get paid from the time we clock in to clock out, even get paid through lunch.  We will be pouring concrete in NH about 2 hrs. away, my co-worker is from there and says it is about 20 minutes from his parents.  Says if we are going to be there longer than 1 day I could stay there with him.  

Another company that I worked for would put there wall crews up in a house or hotel out of town if a long distance, even get per diem, but when it came time for the slabs to be poured and we went to wherever, or time stopped when we left the job site.  After two trips I asked one of the owners why they couldn't pay use round trip for coming so far a couple of times,  he said that he is discussing it with the other owned, I said actions speak loader than words,  then I got the "how would you like to be laid off"?  I said when.   I don't work for that company any longer, but that is not why.  I have talked to the other owner of that company last year and he offered me a new work truck with new tools, 2 more weeks of vacation and $6 hr. more.  I didn't take it, I'm happy with where I am.


----------



## snowmedic

Teamubr said:


> I'm going to post so I can keep this on the first page. Watching this drop off makes it feel that much longer to our September trips.



Trying to help you out as this thread has dropped to #16 on the 2nd page.


----------



## Teamubr

snowmedic said:


> Trying to help you out as this thread has dropped to #16 on the 2nd page.


Thanks Vince,

I booked a few ADRs this week. My sister would decide on any character meals, so I picked Ohana for breakfast one day and we all like Japanese. Teppan Edo is fun and the food is typical Japanese Steak House good. I'll probably book a few Breakfast/lunches at Trails End, but I'm not sure what days yet.

My sister did give me a day back. She wanted to go "to the ocean" one day. She hasn't been to the ocean since my parents sold their condos in St Pete 20 years ago and my niece has never seen the ocean, so I said we'd go over to Daytona Beach one day. This week my sister said she is going to get a car and drive over to see one of her friends that lives in Tampa and has a boat. She was trying to make me jealous saying she'd be out on a boat all day. I said I'll be at the beach in May and I'll have an extra day at WDW instead. 

She stopped after that. 

She still doesn't seem that excited. My 5 year old niece on the other hand... 

j


----------



## FtW Mike

Chris  not sure of  route you take down or how far you are comfortable in traveling each day but I do have some suggestions on CG's for trip 
   The RV Resort at Carolina Crossroads ( Just south of Va Border in NC)  not a whole lot of amenaties but clean and super friendly and helpful staff.  The few "Residents'' all had neat and tidy sites  CS was being cleaned at least 3 times that I know of during our overnight stay
   Camp Lake Jasper in SC is a must stay at for us.  While we didn't make it there due to loss of electrical power and not able to get repaired for 2 weeks . When I called to ake a reservation I stated i wanted a site near the Dog Park for the 2 pups and they penciled me in for one directly opposite it.  As they didn't have any payment info and provide me a reservation number I decided I didn't need to cancel with them. All they had was my name and phone number The day after we should have checked in they were on the phone to see if we were okay.  We in large measure chose them as not a single review on Good Sam had any negatives.  Based on how they dealt with us we can't wait to stay there


----------



## PaHunter

FtW Mike said:


> Chris  not sure of  route you take down or how far you are comfortable in traveling each day but I do have some suggestions on CG's for trip
> The RV Resort at Carolina Crossroads ( Just south of Va Border in NC)  not a whole lot of amenaties but clean and super friendly and helpful staff.  The few "Residents'' all had neat and tidy sites  CS was being cleaned at least 3 times that I know of during our overnight stay
> Camp Lake Jasper in SC is a must stay at for us.  While we didn't make it there due to loss of electrical power and not able to get repaired for 2 weeks . When I called to ake a reservation I stated i wanted a site near the Dog Park for the 2 pups and they penciled me in for one directly opposite it.  As they didn't have any payment info and provide me a reservation number I decided I didn't need to cancel with them. All they had was my name and phone number The day after we should have checked in they were on the phone to see if we were okay.  We in large measure chose them as not a single review on Good Sam had any negatives.  Based on how they dealt with us we can't wait to stay there



Our past trip we had driven the  13 hours to Walterboro and stayed there. This time we are starting 2 hours further south, as we moved, so not sure where we will stay. But thank you for the suggestions.


----------



## PaHunter

Well not much  getting done for this trip this past week or next week as I am on the road, living in a campground and working. Nice campground. Have found that not all the stuff that was in the trailer has made it back in after the winter, so a good first camping trip of season and shakedown.


----------



## sirenia88

Teamubr said:


> Thanks Vince,
> 
> I booked a few ADRs this week. My sister would decide on any character meals, so I picked Ohana for breakfast one day and we all like Japanese. Teppan Edo is fun and the food is typical Japanese Steak House good. I'll probably book a few Breakfast/lunches at Trails End, but I'm not sure what days yet.
> 
> My sister did give me a day back. She wanted to go "to the ocean" one day. She hasn't been to the ocean since my parents sold their condos in St Pete 20 years ago and my niece has never seen the ocean, so I said we'd go over to Daytona Beach one day. This week my sister said she is going to get a car and drive over to see one of her friends that lives in Tampa and has a boat. She was trying to make me jealous saying she'd be out on a boat all day. I said I'll be at the beach in May and I'll have an extra day at WDW instead.
> 
> She stopped after that.
> 
> She still doesn't seem that excited. My 5 year old niece on the other hand...
> 
> j



Well if plans change the Atlantic side is looking good.  Just got back from the space coast area.  Canaveral NS was really beautiful to spend some time at.


----------



## PaHunter

So two weeks has come and gone and my work camping trip has ended. Trailer is in the driveway still hooked to the truck. Need to empty it out, and park it. Maybe Sunday it will get done, Anniversary trip tomorrow to Gettysburg. Will get a picture of my campsite up on the appropriate thread, and now back to planning for Disney. 
Found I was missing a few things in the camper, need to do some reorganizing, and need to clean out some of the stuff in the pass thru that we have never used yet.


----------



## PaHunter

So during my two week camping trip, i realized that I could really use an ottoman in the trailer. So ordered one today, will post pictures once it comes in and makes it way to the trailer. We only have a couch, so there is no where to put my feet if I want to relax out. Usually I am outside and have the recliners for that. But on occasion, get stuck inside, usually weather related, figured I could use one. Have some other upgrades, but they will be forthcoming.


----------



## tiggerdad

PaHunter said:


> So during my two week camping trip, i realized that I could really use an ottoman in the trailer. So ordered one today, will post pictures once it comes in and makes it way to the trailer. We only have a couch, so there is no where to put my feet if I want to relax out. Usually I am outside and have the recliners for that. But on occasion, get stuck inside, usually weather related, figured I could use one. Have some other upgrades, but they will be forthcoming.



Funny thing, mine has a U shaped dinette.  The middle part of the dinette seat is actually an ottoman for the couch.  Problem is, you have to take down the table in order to get it out of there.  I like your idea of ordering a separate one.


----------



## JayJay8

Just booked our first Fort trip for Sept 17-27! Reserved a premium campsite. We'll be coming from Indianapolis area pulling a travel trailer with our 10, 9, 3, and 2 year olds in tow. Four out of 6 of us have Sept birthdays within 3 weeks of each other so we decided to celebrate big this year with a trip to Disney. We try to make it to Disney every 2-3 years but this will be our first time driving and camping. We will likely leave a day early and camp/sleep overnight in Georgia somewhere. Having a trip booked makes stalking this board so much more fun!


----------



## PaHunter

JayJay8 said:


> Just booked our first Fort trip for Sept 17-27! Reserved a premium campsite. We'll be coming from Indianapolis area pulling a travel trailer with our 10, 9, 3, and 2 year olds in tow. Four out of 6 of us have Sept birthdays within 3 weeks of each other so we decided to celebrate big this year with a trip to Disney. We try to make it to Disney every 2-3 years but this will be our first time driving and camping. We will likely leave a day early and camp/sleep overnight in Georgia somewhere. Having a trip booked makes stalking this board so much more fun!



Congratulations !!! You have been added to the list on page one. So far we have 8 Diser's who will be there for the September time frame.


----------



## PaHunter

Finally added a valuable piece of equipment to our trailer today. We finally purchased a surge protector. So now the electrical system will be safe while plugged in at campgrounds.


----------



## Teamubr

JayJay8 said:


> Just booked our first Fort trip for Sept 17-27!


Congrats JJ8! And  to the Camping forum.

Thanks for joining in and letting us know you are coming. I'll be there almost the exact same time you are. We also have a Premium site reserved (first time since 2004). The Fort is a big place with a lot of Premium loops.

We have a similar trip (St Louis), but I don't have 4 little ones coming along. That wears me out just thinking about it. Enjoy the DIS and keep us up on your plans as September gets closer.

j


----------



## PaHunter

So I wake up this morning and there it was......the announcement that MNSSHP  tickets were on sale. So tickets have been purchased and we are all set to commence on this epic adventure. Well ok, we are still 132 days out and I do have a few things to do before then and maybe a camping weekend or two to take place. But it appears at this time all large Disney purchases have been made and prepaid.


----------



## Teamubr

I didn't realize MNSSHP would be going on when we originally booked for September. (Actually starts in August this year) I've never been and no one in our group is a big Halloween person. Other than the 7pm-MN park access and a special parade and light show, is it worth the $$?

And how decorated will the Fort be in mid-September? I do have some Halloween decorations I can bring down.

j


----------



## PaHunter

Teamubr said:


> I didn't realize MNSSHP would be going on when we originally booked for September. (Actually starts in August this year) I've never been and no one in our group is a big Halloween person. Other than the 7pm-MN park access and a special parade and light show, is it worth the $$?
> 
> And how decorated will the Fort be in mid-September? I do have some Halloween decorations I can bring down.
> 
> j



I of course, being an avid hobby photographer, welcome a different parade to photograph and also the fireworks show. So for us the chance to be there for the evening is well worth it, we actually have tickets for two nights. Our site at the fort, hmmm, may have just found more for me to do before the trip.....


----------



## 2goofycampers

Teamubr said:


> I didn't realize MNSSHP would be going on when we originally booked for September. (Actually starts in August this year) I've never been and no one in our group is a big Halloween person. Other than the 7pm-MN park access and a special parade and light show, is it worth the $$?
> 
> And how decorated will the Fort be in mid-September? I do have some Halloween decorations I can bring down.
> 
> j


They actually let you in at 4PM. I also hear Sunday night is the best time to go.


----------



## PaHunter

2goofycampers said:


> They actually let you in at 4PM. I also hear Sunday night is the best time to go.



We had heard that also. We have tickets for both Sunday night and Tuesday night for our Halloween fill.


----------



## peg110

I know for the MVMCP, they would allow  you in at 4PM and if you did not have a ticket, they would corral you out starting at 7PM. They would walk around checking the special wrist bands they would pass out. If you came in at 4PM using your Party Ticket, they would give you the wrist band. If you came in earlier, you would have to either go to a specified "Location" to get your band or some CM's who were checking, I believe, had them and if you had a ticket, they would give you the band.


----------



## PaHunter

Well we are planning a trip over the weekend to go look at a couple of new 5th wheels, once again. Not sure we are completely in the market yet, but one never knows. It would be our last one, so it has to be the right one.


----------



## peg110

PaHunter said:


> Well we are planning a trip over the weekend to go look at a couple of new 5th wheels, once again. Not sure we are completely in the market yet, but one never knows. It would be our last one, so it has to be the right one.


I would so love to move to a 5er, although I am still in sticker shock for paying of my truck. You'd think that would have worn off by now (3 years into payments on it.) but, alas.... it has not! 

Oh well... Life goes on. I hope you do find the right one for you and the misses.


----------



## Teamubr

peg110 said:


> I am still in sticker shock for paying of my truck. You'd think that would have worn off by now (3 years into payments on it.) but, alas.... it has not!


I don't think it wears off until it is paid off. Thankfully, I paid mine off late last year. Instead of enjoying the extra $600 a month, I went out and bought another car. This one is silly fun though compared to the pure utility of the truck.

j


----------



## FtW Mike

Teamubr said:


> I didn't realize MNSSHP would be going on when we originally booked for September. (Actually starts in August this year) I've never been and no one in our group is a big Halloween person. Other than the 7pm-MN park access and a special parade and light show, is it worth the $$?
> 
> And how decorated will the Fort be in mid-September? I do have some Halloween decorations I can bring down.
> 
> j


 Jim in 2011 Sept. 6 x 19 we made  my DW's first ever visit To WWDW  we were in cabin that trip.  Some of the Longer term residents had Halloween had decorations up as did some others.  If it is appropriate I say go for it.


----------



## PaHunter

So we packed up and took a trip to the RV dealer......and well did some looking.....

 

 

And there is the DW exiting our new fifth wheel, a Sandpiper 379 FLOK.  Thankfully we have a premium booked for the Fort, so no need to worry about reservations there. Now just to check and make sure the site at GSP will be long enough to hold us. She is a bit longer than our TT. Have to empty the TT and get ready to pick up the new one in a couple weeks, had a few minor PDI things to take care of before it comes home.


----------



## bjschil

Chris, we love you new camper and floor plan.  Here is wishing many, many, fun camping trips.  We had a sandpiper a few years back, and loved it.  Enjoy.


----------



## Teamubr

Very nice. Can't wait to see it in September. 

Did you look at the Chaparral too. Or was this love at first sight?

j


----------



## PaHunter

Teamubr said:


> Very nice. Can't wait to see it in September.
> 
> Did you look at the Chaparral too. Or was this love at first sight?
> 
> j



We had looked at the Chaparral also back in Sept. Yesterday we did not as this dealer did not carry them. We looked at the LOK model also with the middle bunk room and a loft. We decided that daily life storage was more important than the bunks for the nephews as they only camp with us once maybe twice a year. They are young and can fit comfortably on the couches in the living room. We also really liked the idea of the rear bedroom in a trailer. Tired of hitting my head off the cabinets when I wake in our current TT.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Congratulations! Only 6 slide outs? LOL


----------



## PaHunter

this is my current in bed system, looking to add the BW patriot 18K so I am ready to tow, looking at all their pictures, looks like I would be ok to go ahead and order one with the rails I have.


----------



## PaHunter

2goofycampers said:


> Congratulations! Only 6 slide outs? LOL



Thank you, yes we kept the number of slide outs to a minimum. But the best part is the auto level system.


----------



## PaHunter

This is the layout of our new trailer.


----------



## bama_ed

She's a big beauty, PaHunter.  I hope you get lots of use out of it especially at Gulf and the Fort.  Bama Ed


----------



## tiggerdad

If he shows up at the Gulf in that thing he is officially on "party" detail.  Man, that is a good looking layout there.  I wouldn't be able to convince my wife to like it as long as the kids are going with us because she feels they need their own room.  We could bet the whole gang in that living room area.


----------



## PaHunter

tiggerdad said:


> If he shows up at the Gulf in that thing he is officially on "party" detail.  Man, that is a good looking layout there.  I wouldn't be able to convince my wife to like it as long as the kids are going with us because she feels they need their own room.  We could bet the whole gang in that living room area.



Well it will not make the trip to the Gulf this year, nor will we. But 2018, lookout......although I do have to check the site size that we reserved to make sure we will now fit. Also have to call Dis reservations to update our RV information so they can make sure to get us in the appropriate sized site in Sept.


----------



## tiggerdad

I looked at your length which shows 42' which means you'll fit just fine.  SouthAlabama5ers rig from last year I believe is 43' and he had plenty of room to spare as did Teamubr.  The sites at GSP are pretty lengthy as a whole.


----------



## peg110

PaHunter said:


> Well we are planning a trip over the weekend to go look at a couple of new 5th wheels, once again. Not sure we are completely in the market yet, but one never knows. It would be our last one, so it has to be the right one.





PaHunter said:


> and well did some looking


Hmmm.... LOOKING???

Seems to me you did some "Buying".  I guess you WERE in the market!  I guess that's part of the reason I don't go looking right now.... I am afraid I might do the same thing. Plus, my rig isn't set up for a 5er so that would be a whole other cost that I would have to figure on. Plus I am only an F-250 (Gas) so I think I am capped at about 15K on the 5er Towing weight which is probably smaller then we would want.



2goofycampers said:


> Congratulations! Only 6 slide outs? LOL


That was my exact thought too....  Need to turn on the generator just to extend/retract all them slides....


----------



## PaHunter

peg110 said:


> Hmmm.... LOOKING???
> 
> Seems to me you did some "Buying".  I guess you WERE in the market!  I guess that's part of the reason I don't go looking right now.... I am afraid I might do the same thing. Plus, my rig isn't set up for a 5er so that would be a whole other cost that I would have to figure on. Plus I am only an F-250 (Gas) so I think I am capped at about 15K on the 5er Towing weight which is probably smaller then we would want.
> 
> 
> That was my exact thought too....  Need to turn on the generator just to extend/retract all them slides.... :lmao"



There I was in the middle of the parking lot surrounded....by 5er's and TT's and pop ups.... there was nothing left that I could do.
Paul, yes we had hoped to just look. We really like the unit, got a good deal, and of course have the tow vehicle for it. The GVWR on the trailer is 15500, so just south of the 16k mark.
And the slides are not all electric, only the front two are. The rear four are hydraulic and come out in sequence.


----------



## PaHunter

So just got off the phone with Disney Reservations and the helpful lady there added notes to our reservation with the size of our new trailer, so that we can get an appropriate sized site. It is just a tad bigger than the TT when we made the reservation. 
Started to empty the TT, getting it ready to be traded in. After 3 years, there is a bit of stuff loaded in there.....
We should find out later today, when we can pick up our new unit. Needed some work done mostly cosmetic stuff on the inside of the trailer, and they needed to install the batteries, fill propane, etc. Of course will post pictures once we get it hooked up and then more of the interior as it gets closer to our departure date.


----------



## FtW Mike

Chris   Congrats on new 5er  and Props for getting adjustments with Disney reservations done so quick..  Thunkeded I had put my 2 cents in on Sep weather earlier but somehow i got sent to page 1 here  reread everything and see i didn't.  Based on our experience be prepared for very hot and humid with afternoon T storms.  We made out okay but found we needed a lot more water.  I froze a 20 oz. bottle for each of us the night before, wrapped them in face cloth placed them in a 1 gal. ziplock baggie.  Most days that lasted us fine some days we needed more and snack credited what we needed.


----------



## PaHunter

FtW Mike said:


> Chris   Congrats on new 5er  and Props for getting adjustments with Disney reservations done so quick..  Thunkeded I had put my 2 cents in on Sep weather earlier but somehow i got sent to page 1 here  reread everything and see i didn't.  Based on our experience be prepared for very hot and humid with afternoon T storms.  We made out okay but found we needed a lot more water.  I froze a 20 oz. bottle for each of us the night before, wrapped them in face cloth placed them in a 1 gal. ziplock baggie.  Most days that lasted us fine some days we needed more and snack credited what we needed.



Mike,
I have a camelback that I take in to the parks with me, holds 3L and fits in my camera bag. That usually lasts me the day. If it is hotter I have an ice cube tray that makes frozen rods that fit thru the camelback opening and then fill with water. 
We have figured on being hotter and more humid, which is also part of staying longer, we will take our time, do what we want and if to warm, relax, after all it is vacation.


----------



## PaHunter

So the Check engine light comes on in my truck....really, because I need this now. Had a friend has a code reader and turns out my DEF heater is going, or at least that was the code. Cleared it and see how long it takes to come back, have a couple months before freezing weather again. 
Got a pick up date for our new 5er. We bring her home on the 26th.
I have to go out here before work and empty the pass thru on the TT. 
Part of packing the new trailer will be a review of all that has come out of the TT and if we have used something or not before it goes in the new unit. Not really sure we need 3 easy up canopies, all the time.


----------



## peg110

PaHunter said:


> Not really sure we need 3 easy up canopies, all the time.


We only have one, and we take it but rarely set that one up. Our current TT has something like a 20' awning.... This is typically MORE than enough for us. I couldn't imagine 3 of them on one site, with the TT, truck and anything else we'd bring.


----------



## PaHunter

peg110 said:


> We only have one, and we take it but rarely set that one up. Our current TT has something like a 20' awning.... This is typically MORE than enough for us. I couldn't imagine 3 of them on one site, with the TT, truck and anything else we'd bring.



Paul, 
That is the kicker, none of them have ever been set up while we were camping. The awning on our TT was always enough. Will keep one in the new unit as the awning is cut up by the living room slide. Not sure how far out it goes, but it may not be as usable as the TT was, so may use the ez up more, for sitting outside. We will have to see.


----------



## Teamubr

PaHunter said:


> So the Check engine light comes on in my truck....really, because I need this now. Had a friend has a code reader and turns out my DEF heater is going, or at least that was the code.


Chris,

There is a TSB on the DEF heater. I'll try to find it on the DieselStop forum, but your dealer should know about it. The heater is covered under the 5/100,00 emission warranty. My DEF injector went out last Fall. It threw the truck into a semi-limp mode. Loss of power but not MPH limited. I only had 95,000 miles, but the truck was 5 1/2 years old. It was about $700 I think. The fan clutch had also gone bad a week or so before while driving home from Gatlinburg so I had them do both.



PaHunter said:


> Not really sure we need 3 easy up canopies, all the time.


I can't figure out why I have 3 coffee makers in mine. And it's only a year old.

j


----------



## tiggerdad

Teamubr said:


> Chris,
> 
> There is a TSB on the DEF heater. I'll try to find it on the DieselStop forum, but your dealer should know about it. The heater is covered under the 5/100,00 emission warranty. My DEF injector went out last Fall. It threw the truck into a semi-limp mode. Loss of power but not MPH limited. I only had 95,000 miles, but the truck was 5 1/2 years old. It was about $700 I think. The fan clutch had also gone bad a week or so before while driving home from Gatlinburg so I had them do both.



Mine came on about 2 weeks ago with a DEF error and telling me it was going to limit me to idle in 50 miles.  Took it to the dealer and they cleared it.  Said this can happen from time to time and said often it will reset itself.  So far no further indications have come up.  Gotta love DEF systems as one more expensive part to have to maintain in order to meet government standards.


----------



## PaHunter

We added a day to the beginning of our trip, so we will be arriving on Monday the 18th. Just a day to set up, relax and enjoy the fort.


----------



## tripleb

PaHunter said:


> View attachment 237234
> 
> This is the layout of our new trailer.


Woooooooooooow PaHunter, that's very nice. If you would have spent a couple more dollars, you could have gotten another slide


----------



## PaHunter

tripleb said:


> Woooooooooooow PaHunter, that's very nice. If you would have spent a couple more dollars, you could have gotten another slide



There maybe an inflatable slide that comes out when you pop the emergency exit !! But I have not confirmed this.....


----------



## Teamubr

I'm glad you bought this. It takes the heat off me for only being 42 ft with 4 slides. 

j


----------



## bama_ed

Teamubr said:


> I'm glad you bought this. It takes the heat off me for only being 42 ft with 4 slides.
> 
> j



Not really....


----------



## sirenia88

congrats on the new trailer Pa hunter.


----------



## peg110

PaHunter said:


> There maybe an inflatable slide that comes out when you pop the emergency exit !! But I have not confirmed this.....


Perhaps you can add a sliding board of the back too...


----------



## Teamubr

peg110 said:


> Perhaps you can add a sliding board of the back too...


Or sliding board into a swimming pool?

j


----------



## peg110

Teamubr said:


> Or sliding board into a swimming pool?
> 
> j


Or the inflatable slide at the emergency exit that goes into an inflatable swimming pool????


----------



## PaHunter

Countdown almost to 120.....this next week will be crazy. Getting ready to have nephews for memorial day, getting ready to pick up new fiver next friday. Then have to get new fiver loaded up, probably a camping trip in the yard to start, then a local trip, campground only about 15 miles from us, may try there. Trip to MD in August with nephews, which will be good prep for Disney. Then maybe one or two more weekends thrown in, if we can, then down to Disney.....


----------



## PaHunter

So today it was a project that was trailer related. Today I installed a RV dump connection here at the house. So now, if we need to use it on the way back during a trip, no problem, pull in hook up the sewer line, flush and park it for next trip. Next will be to put in pad for new trailer to sit on. That is just going to be a stone driveway. Have some trees to trim before we bring the new one home, as I don't want to hit them parking it. Current one just clears them, so trimming is not a bad thing.


----------



## tripleb

PaHunter said:


> So today it was a project that was trailer related. Today I installed a RV dump connection here at the house.



You'll enjoy that connection and convenience PaHunter. 40 years ago, when I built our house, I installed a sewer clean-out at the edge of the road. Unbeknownst to me at the time, that sewer clean-out would come in handy when we became RV owners.


----------



## peg110

Ironically, I ended up having to install a sewer clean out at our current home not long after we moved in. It's been quite handy in cleaning out (aka dumping) our TT when we bring it home. THe only problem, is that it's just a bit too far for comfort from where the TT sits. I have 3 hoses and it barely makes it (It ends up being a 2 person job too).

Now I am in the process of busting up some concrete and the sewer line runs under it (at a different spot then where the clean out was.) I have to replace the concrete because it was all cracked. Anyway, before I re-pour the concrete, I am going to dig up the sewer line to inspect (and likely replace) it as I fear it's "That old" and needs it. Meanwhile, I will ALSO put a more convenient cleanout for the TT so that it can again be a single person job with not as long of a hose.

Definitely glad I have what I have though.


----------



## snowmedic

peg110 said:


> Anyway, before I re-pour the concrete, I am going to dig up the sewer line to inspect (and likely replace) it as I fear it's "That old" and needs it.



What you should do since you are going to re-pour your pad is put your sewer line in to a bigger pipe, so that is in a sleeve, then if needing replaced later all you would have to do is cut the pipe at both ends of the pad, pull it out and slide the new pipe in.  I did this with my water line that is buried 4 ft. below grade with my driveway over top of it. It was easier and less expensive than running new copper line up and around the driveway.


----------



## peg110

snowmedic said:


> What you should do since you are going to re-pour your pad is put your sewer line in to a bigger pipe, so that is in a sleeve, then if needing replaced later all you would have to do is cut the pipe at both ends of the pad, pull it out and slide the new pipe in.  I did this with my water line that is buried 4 ft. below grade with my driveway over top of it. It was easier and less expensive than running new copper line up and around the driveway.


I like the idea, however, the plan is to NOT be at this current residence for more than a couple more years. We really do not like the area we live in. We ended up here as an unfortunate necessity of situation. That situation is no longer an issue, the situation now, is to get a few other bills paid off (and kids moved out) so that we can better afford a location that both DW and I can agree on. The problem here, is that if it's a location/house she likes, I cannot afford it.  I know there is a compromise out there though...


----------



## PaHunter

peg110 said:


> I like the idea, however, the plan is to NOT be at this current residence for more than a couple more years. We really do not like the area we live in. We ended up here as an unfortunate necessity of situation. That situation is no longer an issue, the situation now, is to get a few other bills paid off (and kids moved out) so that we can better afford a location that both DW and I can agree on. The problem here, is that if it's a location/house she likes, I cannot afford it.  I know there is a compromise out there though...



Come on I am sure there is a great house awaiting purchase up there on Montage Mountain.......maybe even at only a million dollars....


----------



## peg110

Oh no..... Montage is FAR from the "Short List". Heck, I don't even think if I COULD afford a house there that I could afford the TAXES. Even if the house was FREE, the taxes would kill me. (I didn't win the powerball yet.... )


----------



## sirenia88

I like how you PA people are complaining about house prices, areas, and my favorite... taxes!  Please!!!  Then again @peg110  If I think I know where you are generally located, I can understand.  H ton area?   You know some people cough cough me cough cough would love to be able to park their trailers, have a private "dump station", a nice graded or concrete pad.   Good luck with the home improvement project.


----------



## peg110

sirenia88 said:


> I like how you PA people are complaining about house prices, areas, and my favorite... taxes!  Please!!!  Then again @peg110  If I think I know where you are generally located, I can understand.  H ton area?   You know some people cough cough me cough cough would love to be able to park their trailers, have a private "dump station", a nice graded or concrete pad.   Good luck with the home improvement project.


In the WB area of NEPA. 

I hear ya though. I am very fortunate to have what I have. I guess I shouldn't complain, but on the other side of things, we all want better, right? I don't think I will ever get over how much taxes we pay though.  Funny thing is, is my current house has a value of less then 100K, yet I pay about 3K in taxes annually. Looking for a better house in the 200K range and the taxes (depending on the area) can jump upwards of 5K annually. 

Now... I looked further south (North Carolina areas) and found some nice properties. It seems though, down there (mostly Raleigh suburbs) that the houses are more expensive but smaller. So now my housing budget has to go in upwards of 300K, but the taxes tend to be around 1.5K (or so) annually. Just no explaining it. (well other than greedy politicians)


----------



## PaHunter

Today the new trailer started to become more real. The hitch has arrived....
 

And while not quite ready, need to set height and get bolts torqued. She fits. She is tight. And yes for the picture i did not pin it in place.


----------



## Teamubr

Chris,

That hitch looks very much like my B&W. The head unit is identical, from what I can see. It should do a good job. 

j


----------



## PaHunter

Here it is, very early on Thursday. A lot of people are getting ready to camp this weekend. We are getting ready to get our new camper tomorrow. Wish the weather was better, supposed to rain. But what can you do. Well off to bed, to dream of a fiver and adventures to come.


----------



## Teamubr

Big day. And don't worry about the rain. 

When is your first trip in the new camper? Tomorrow is Friday. It's a long weekend. Go for it! 

j


----------



## PaHunter

Teamubr said:


> Big day. And don't worry about the rain.
> 
> When is your first trip in the new camper? Tomorrow is Friday. It's a long weekend. Go for it!
> 
> j



Well got out of work at 2 am, slept until 630 hitched up the TT and off we went. We picked up the new rig, drove it home dropped it off in driveway, and off to work until 2am i went. No camping this weekend for me. Need to get all the stuff back in the new rig, maybe in a couple weeks camping weekend locally to shakedown. For now just trying to stay awake and functioning.


----------



## PaHunter

Ok, so off to get some sleep. Maybe tomorrow we will get the trailer hooked up and in to it's parking spot. Been a long day on very little sleep. Hope everyone has a great weekend. Countdown is to 115.


----------



## PaHunter

And now the dog is sick. Not sure what is wrong with her but she will not put any weight on her back legs. Hope it is not serious, but having my doubts.


----------



## PaHunter

So today found me and DW getting the trailer parked where the pad will go. Had to trim back the trees as we went. Back up, get on roof, trim branches, and repeat. It is now where we want and now to get it loaded up for a shakedown trip. 
Will get some pictures to post of the inside when we get it open here in a bit.


----------



## PaHunter

So here are some pictures of the inside of the trailer.


----------



## PaHunter

And while opening the slides the door to the bedroom popped open, and well, our first mishap.





Think it may need a bandaid.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Prayers for your pup.

Oh man, I hope it's a quick, easy CHEAP fix.


----------



## PaHunter

2goofycampers said:


> Prayers for your pup.
> 
> Oh man, I hope it's a quick, easy CHEAP fix.



Well, thank you on both counts. The dealer was supposed to fix the door that caused the damage. I had mentioned it to them when we looked at the unit. Looks like the two brackets unbolt and can be replaced and the trim panel that was squished. Have email in to dealer see what they say.


----------



## PaHunter

Not the best photo, as I took it with my phone and then sent it to my computer. But this is us hooked up and ready to come home from the dealership.


----------



## FtW Mike

Chris thoughts and prayers for your pup if memory serves me she is a senior citizen.  We have special aspirins for dogs that we give ours ( Childrens work well if needed  an she gets regular doses of Cosequin for her joints) when she needs it helps
 Nice unit best of luck and times with it.


----------



## PaHunter

FtW Mike said:


> Chris thoughts and prayers for your pup if memory serves me she is a senior citizen.  We have special aspirins for dogs that we give ours ( Childrens work well if needed  an she gets regular doses of Cosequin for her joints) when she needs it helps
> Nice unit best of luck and times with it.



Thank you to everyone for the thoughts and prayers concerning the dog. We think she may have gotten into some weeds that had been sprayed with a weed killer. She is doing a lot better today, although, her appetite is still not fully recovered. She is not exactly a senior yet, she is around 7 but for a smaller dog like her that is not too bad. 
Thank all for the best wishes also on the new camping unit.


----------



## peg110

PaHunter said:


> And now the dog is sick. Not sure what is wrong with her but she will not put any weight on her back legs. Hope it is not serious, but having my doubts.


I know I am late, but I too wish well for your dog. I know how it feels. Our 8 Year Old Lab (which does put him in the Senior category) has been struggling with Rheumatoid Arthritis for over a year now. Some times the treatment is worse than the disease. He was on Prednisone (high dose too), but long story short the side effects were giving him a POOR quality of life to the point we decided we'd rather him have a better QOL then to deal with the side effects. The vet did come up with another med but it was more expensive (in the long  run though, we actually got it cheaper then the prednisone). He responded MUCH better and all those side effects disappeared. 

He still has RA, (and that won't change) but doing 1000% better. I hope your little gal gets better soon. I know how heart wrenching it can be.

New 5er looks good. I sort of Laughed when I saw your crumple... I don't know, it seems, for me anyway, that "Something" has to get screwed up for it to be successful. When we brought our First TT home, While pulling over at home, I didn't realize how high the TT was or how low the eve was on the garage (that I was parking next too), and..... well..... I crumpled the top a bit. The next/current TT, while bringing it home was MUCH MUCH longer (by about 10 feet) and I didn't realize how much the Tail Swing really was... well... Yup... I whacked another car with the tail. Did about 1K damage to the car (Paid cash to the owner... That hurt too) and I screwed up the Stabilizer and crumpled some tin and trim on the TT. I was able to fix the stabilizer myself, but the Trim/tin will need a bit more than I am prepared to do. 

Oh well... I guess it's just the way these things go.

Happy camping and again, hope your furry friend gets well soon and I hope you get some sleep.


----------



## PaHunter

Paul,
Thank you. Seems whatever she had has run thru her system and she is near normal again. As for the camper, the dealership is supposed to be working to fix it, they are due to call me today about it.


----------



## peg110

Glad to hear she is doing better.... Hope the 5er gets better soon too.


----------



## PaHunter

So it is Thursday of another work week. Working on my weekend plans, and DW has a big list.....just kidding, it is not just her list. Looking to install a 50 amp outlet so we can hook up the trailer while at home and loading. We plan on getting the trailer loaded up this weekend with all the kitchen and bathroom/bedroom stuff that normally resides in it. I am sure while camping we will move stuff and shuffle it around until we find out where everything works best. This is especially true in the kitchen, and I have space for grilling utensils, etc in the outdoor kitchen area also. Maybe we might even have a camp in the driveway event after we get it loaded up. Still have to sanitize and flush the fresh water tank, not sure if the dealership did it or not, so I will. This way I know it was done, not that we use the tank much to start with, mainly just while on the road. Lunch is done and time to get ready for work. 
Will post pictures of camper updates/mods as we make them.


----------



## PaHunter

So here was the project of the day before work. 
 
Washer dryer space before......

 

Washer dryer space, converted. We now have plenty of room to store towels, wash cloths, bed linens and the like in this space.


----------



## peg110

Cool.... but how are you going to WASH the clothes and such?


----------



## PaHunter

peg110 said:


> Cool.... but how are you going to WASH the clothes and such?


For the cost of washer we can do laundry at a laundry mat for many a year.


----------



## PaHunter

So as everyone recovers from GSP, I have had a busy day getting ready for Sept. Today found us installing 50 amp service so we can run everything while packing. Had the AC on today, and it kept it reasonable in the trailer. We were in the full sun all day, so it did ok. That is one thing I have seen a lot of complaints on other forums. We then started to load up the trailer, finding new homes for our stuff, figuring out if we really need stuff. Was a good day, could have been better, we could have been camping at Disney, but soon enough. 
 

 
Getting loaded up so we can do some camping.....


----------



## PaHunter

So another day of working on and in the trailer to get it camping ready. 


Back of the trailer


Labeled light switches


Bed made


Spices hung inside pantry door. 


And let's go camping...


----------



## FtW Mike

Chris things are progressing nicely  My DW wants to know where you got the window decal???


----------



## Sleepy425

Completely in awe of PAHunter's fifth wheel!  We will be staying at the Fort Sept 7-9 in a cabin before we switch over to AKV. I haven't stayed here since took my grandparents' RV 20+ year so ago, but we try to visit every trip because we love the atmosphere.
I reserved a golf cart a few months back, which I think my kids are going to love more than any of the actual rides in the park. We plan on just hanging around and enjoying some relaxation time while we're at the Fort, no park days til the AKV part of the trip.


----------



## PaHunter

FtW Mike said:


> Chris things are progressing nicely  My DW wants to know where you got the window decal???



Amazon, where else ???


----------



## PaHunter

Sleepy425 said:


> Completely in awe of PAHunter's fifth wheel!  We will be a thing the Fort Sept 7-9 in a cabin before we switch over to AKV. I haven't stayed here since took my grandparents' RV 20+ year so ago, but we try to visit every trip because we love the atmosphere.
> I reserved a golf cart a few months back, which I think my kids are going to love more than any of the actual rides in the park. We plan on just hanging around and enjoying some relaxation time while we're at the Fort, no park days til the AKV part of the trip.



Sleepy, Thank you very much. The DW an I wanted to make this our last purchase, and plan on enjoying it for many years to come. We love the Fort and well love to camp, period. Last year did not do enough of it, and well I have 2 weeks already this year in our previous TT. The new fifth wheel is just about ready for it's maiden camping trip, somewhere...


----------



## PaHunter

So this week, seems I have done nothing but sleep and work. No not much getting done on either the Disney front or camper. I did manage time to call and make sure the additional day we added had the same trailer information and that it linked to our other reservation. New 50amp extension cord should be here on Friday, and that should be the last of things we need, well except a cover. After all, most of the stuff just moved from the TT right over. Did get an extension for the sewer line, just in case. Never want to be six inches short on that one.


----------



## Sleepy425

I finally sat down to link my daughters' Salute tickets (they don't have annual passes since they were under 3 last trip, and thankfully my friend is coming with us so she can get us military tickets), but the base sent adult tickets instead of kids'.  Now it won't let me link them.  I'm glad I did this 91 days before my trip, so I have enough time to get this sorted out!
I'm debating renting bikes one day (if I can finally get one of my 3 year old twins to get the hang of pedaling - I'm not sure if she's lazy or uncoordinated).  Do they have toddler bikes with training wheels?


----------



## peg110

Sleepy425 said:


> Do they have toddler bikes with training wheels?


Yup! My DW was in the same boat. Not only Toddler, but young child (I don't know what you call that age between toddler and Teen). She is now able to ride without Training wheels, but it took some time before she had the confidence to do it without them.


----------



## Sleepy425

@peg110 So jealous you're heading to the Fort next week.  Hope you have a great time!


----------



## peg110

Sleepy425 said:


> @peg110 So jealous you're heading to the Fort next week.  Hope you have a great time!


Don't worry... You will be there soon enough. While I am excited to go... I am just not ready for it yet. Still got way to much stuff to do and almost no time to do it. 

Still, it will all come together (eventually).


----------



## KathyM2

I'm following along because I find your PTR's interesting...because...well...I know zilch about camping and it is all really fascinating. It seems like a whole heck of a lot of work...but also fun and a great way to get to spend an extended amount of time at Disney lol. That camper is really sweet...like a real home on wheels, which I guess it is..lol I just wasn't expecting something so luxurious having never actually been in one of these things! Thanks for sharing all the details. Also I'm so glad your dog is ok.


----------



## peg110

KathyM2 said:


> I'm following along because I find your PTR's interesting...because...well...I know zilch about camping and it is all really fascinating. It seems like a whole heck of a lot of work...but also fun and a great way to get to spend an extended amount of time at Disney lol. That camper is really sweet...like a real home on wheels, which I guess it is..lol I just wasn't expecting something so luxurious having never actually been in one of these things! Thanks for sharing all the details. Also I'm so glad your dog is ok.




Sounds like you are getting ready to consider a change in how you do vacations? 

You can go from sleeping under the stars to a lean-to to a tent and all the way up to a mini "Mansion" on wheels (if you have the $$$$$)

I have done the very basics (under the stars, pup tents, big tents...) to nicer accommodations (Pop up's ) to "Plush" accommodations (currently a 37' Travel Trailer with 2 slides and lots of room). Still haven't gotten to the "Big Boys". My DW is more of a Glamper, but I can do the basics and be happy.

Probably the biggest thing is to have a love for the outdoors. Even in the big rigs, most have a desire to be in the great outdoors.


----------



## PaHunter

KathyM2 said:


> I'm following along because I find your PTR's interesting...because...well...I know zilch about camping and it is all really fascinating. It seems like a whole heck of a lot of work...but also fun and a great way to get to spend an extended amount of time at Disney lol. That camper is really sweet...like a real home on wheels, which I guess it is..lol I just wasn't expecting something so luxurious having never actually been in one of these things! Thanks for sharing all the details. Also I'm so glad your dog is ok.



Thank you, the dog is back to being her silly old self. Yes the fifth wheel is pretty much a home on wheels, and there are  some out there even more luxurious than mine. Camping is a great way to get out, enjoy nature, relax, it is a lot of work, keeping up the RV and all, but well worth it. You can get better campground rates. I spent 2 weeks at a campground in MD before Memorial Day for 40 bucks a night. Was way better than a hotel, and no worry about bed bugs. 
We are down to just over a hundred days to go, then of course I will run a trip thread with pictures during and after the trip. Well, lunchtime, some quick work on the camper, mounting a paper towel holder, and then off to work. 
If you ever get the chance, go to a RV show, it is amazing.


----------



## KathyM2

peg110 said:


> Sounds like you are getting ready to consider a change in how you do vacations?



Ha! I don't know...it all sounds fascinating! Problem though is that I'm so NOT handy in the least...so this might be a bit of a problem lol. The cottages at the WL do look quite appealing though lol...maybe that can be like a halfway house towards camping one day 



PaHunter said:


> We are down to just over a hundred days to go, then of course I will run a trip thread with pictures during and after the trip.



So exciting!! It's too bad that our trips won't overlap because I'd really love to see your whole setup in person lol I do look forward to the TR though.


----------



## PaHunter

And one more thing to add before the trip. DW informed me the other day, during our move, the base for our Mickey lamp got broken. Yea.


----------



## peg110

PaHunter said:


> And one more thing to add before the trip. DW informed me the other day, during our move, the base for our Mickey lamp got broken. Yea.


It's always something right?

As I kept trying to save so we would have enough for our trip, about 3 months ago, our washing machine broke.... $600. Last week my Lawn Mower Broke. $500.  Then, we didn't open our pool on Memorial day (like usually) because:

Weather wasn't conducive
we were going to the Fort for a little over a week and no one was going to be around to do the maintenance.
No one was going to really be able to use it until we get back anyway.
SO.... We decided that we wanted to open it this weekend (to clear it up) so that by the time we come back, it should be mostly ready. Well I took the winter cover off yesterday. It's all ripped up and well didn't do a very good job keeping debris out of the pool. Anyway, got it off and looked at the quasi-green pool. Saw all these little things that looked like small tadpoles. Some swimming around, some not. Hmmm.... Guess It's time for a mega-dose of "Shock" for the pool, since it's now full with mosquito Pupa/larva. Just one more thing that I don't have time for before our departure. 

Oh well, it will all work out in the end.


----------



## PaHunter

So 100 days, and we will be relaxing at the Fort. Today, found me hanging some pictures in the camper. Working to make it more like home.


----------



## tripleb

PaHunter said:


> Today, found me hanging some pictures in the camper. Working to make it more like home.


Hey PaHunter, what do you use to hang pictures? The walls are so thin that there is not much support. We tried those self adhesive/removable things but they didn't last more than a couple of weeks. Do you attach to the studs ?


----------



## PaHunter

tripleb said:


> Hey PaHunter, what do you use to hang pictures? The walls are so thin that there is not much support. We tried those self adhesive/removable things but they didn't last more than a couple of weeks. Do you attach to the studs ?



I am actually trying a couple different things right now. I used magnetic 4x6 photo pouches and put command strips on the back, just on the top, see how that works. For 8x10 I am trying sign acrylic sign holders held on with command strips. I am also trying pictures laminated with a heat sealer, held up with command hooks. See how the command hooks stick this week as it is going to be in the 90's heat index over 100. We will see how this set of ideas hold up. One picture was factory mounted with drywall screws just thru the thin walls.


----------



## PaHunter

So today found me working on the outdoor kitchen, had to fix the caulk around the sink and around the front edge. 
Also added a place to hang hot dog forks, etc....


put it inside the long vertical cabinet of the outside kitchen. 

Here are pictures of how my pictures are hung in the trailer. I used magnetic pouches with medium command strips just on the top. 
 

And then the two acrylic sign holders, one vertical, one horizontal, mounted with small command strips, two on top, one on the bottom. 
 

 

And pool noodles to protect stuff. Keeps the door from banging the molding.
 

Well gonna be a warm week out there. Everyone stay safe, stay hydrated, and stay safe, then get camping.


----------



## tripleb

Everything looks good with your picture attachments ... hopefully, the heat won't effect the command strips. Like the pool noodle idea


----------



## PaHunter

tripleb said:


> Everything looks good with your picture attachments ... hopefully, the heat won't effect the command strips. Like the pool noodle idea



Well it is going to be in the 90's this week, so if the command strips will fail from heating, it will likely happen this week. 
We also have pool noodles on the backs of the chairs to keep them from rubbing when we travel. Love my noodles.


----------



## tripleb

Hey Folks,

I reported back on March 20 & 21 that we would be traveling to the Fort for our first time at camping in Disney. Well, things changed yesterday ... for the better though. We took possession of a new Jayco 27.5 RKDS 5th wheel. Quite the change from a 18' Coleman pull behind. Anyway, we are looking forward to the trip. Here's a pic before we left Camping World of Tallahassee:


----------



## PaHunter

tripleb said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> I reported back on March 20 & 21 that we would be traveling to the Fort for our first time at camping in Disney. Well, things changed yesterday ... for the better though. We took possession of a new Jayco 27.5 RKDS 5th wheel. Quite the change from a 18' Coleman pull behind. Anyway, we are looking forward to the trip. Here's a pic before we left Camping World of Tallahassee:



Very nice. Enjoy !!


----------



## rideswithchrist

We are hoping for a turn-around with my husband's new venture after his layoff last year so we can go. We had to cancel for 2016 so I hope we can swing it this year for his 40th birthday.


----------



## PaHunter

So on this weeks agenda, sanitize and flush the water system. Load up some food stuffs, and some additional clothing. Still have to check and see if the dog crate fits between the front slides for when she does travel with us. She is not making the long haul to Disney in the Sept heat.


----------



## grumpyaggie

Your rig looks great. Can't wait to see it Memorial trip 2018.


----------



## grumpyaggie

WOW!! the inside is to die for (Friendofeeyore typing).  Congr. on your new home away from home. Keep the great pictures coming


----------



## PaHunter

Yea, so the dog crate doesn't fit, but we can downsize, it was for a German Shepard, and was given to us. Need one for a medium dog, and that will fit right between the front slides, or in the back seat of the truck. 
So far command strips are doing ok in the trailer and it was 85 inside, so it was warm. Want to eventually dress up my acrylic photo hangers with a frame made of balsa wood, that will hide the top edge and the command strips. 
But for now they will stay the way they are, too much OT at work, not getting much else done. 
But we are now below 100 days, looking forward to Pauls trip report, and then soon it will be time to book FP's.


----------



## tripleb

PaHunter said:


> Yea, so the dog crate doesn't fit, but we can downsize, it was for a German Shepard, and was given to us.



Sounds like you need to upsize the rig ... again. LOL


----------



## peg110

tripleb said:


> Sounds like you need to upsize the rig ... again. LOL


Oh No... I couldn't even imagine. Probably easier to downsize the crate and/or dog. 

we could never travel with our dog in the truck with us. He just so much wants to be in the front. The problem is, there is not room for my wife, me and the 130# Yellow Lab in the front. Plus he takes forever to settle down. He will get settled down just in time for the "Break" for Gas/Food/Restroom, and then it starts all over again. 

We did take him once with us and he rode in the TT. We did not crate him and he basically just slept on our bed, but again, every time we stopped.... He was all crazy and wanted out to play/potty or whatever.  At one point, however, he managed to open the "Emergency Exit" window on the TT (in our bed room). As I was driving down the road and looked out the mirror, I saw the window "Bouncing" I immediately pulled over. DW was a bit freaked out because I didn't know how to "Verbalize" it at that moment... so her "Not Knowing" freaked her out even more. 

Ah.... Adventures.... Gotta love 'em.


----------



## tripleb

130# Lab, I cant imagine  We have had 2 Yellow Labs but only in the 80# range. The tail on that monster should probably be registered as a deadly weapon


----------



## peg110

He thinks he's a lap dog too...


----------



## peg110

tripleb said:


> The tail on that monster should probably be registered as a deadly weapon


Suffice it to say, his tail "Wags" at Just the right Height to the point that I am constantly on 'guard'


----------



## PaHunter

tripleb said:


> Sounds like you need to upsize the rig ... again. LOL



Or better yet, leave the dog at home with a sitter.


----------



## tripleb

peg110 said:


> View attachment 244138
> 
> He thinks he's a lap dog too...



Beautiful peg110 ... reminds me of our Labs. They don't know that their not suppose to be lap dogs ;-) I really miss mine :-(


----------



## peg110

Well he is not much of a lap dog anymore.... He has RA in his left rear ankle. He tries to get in bed with the DW and I, but he cannot do it without help. Sometimes the DW "Guilts" me into helping him in bed. But then he lays Sideways before I can get back in bed... That's gratitude for ya.... 

Still, we love him and wouldn't give him up for the world. (although I have considered having the tail removed... just kidding... sort of.... No flaming please. )


----------



## Teamubr

Now that's a dog. I'm not going to show DS. He wants a big dog. We are cat people. They aren't nearly as dependent. We leave them for a week and they don't notice. I'm afraid a dog would destroy the house if I was an hour late coming home from work. 

Since Chris started this pre-September trip report, I haven't put too much up. The summer seems to be flying. The DIS meet was great. I have a trip planned for mid-July to Indiana Dunes, but sadly, no camping between now and then.

I do need to put the cover back on the trailer since it will be a few weeks. Too much going on. Last weekend I got to build a deck off the back of the house. It started out trying to figure out what to do with the 10ft ring of dirt/dust around Ian's fire pit. I wanted to get a truck of rock and spread it around (cheaper). DW said no rock and she would really prefer a deck or patio. (not cheap). I now have a 16X16ft ground level deck. Next weekend is Father's Day. I'll be heading to the lake Friday night to see my dad and driving back up Saturday night to have DW's dad's party Sunday. The following weekend DS is having his Graduation Party on Saturday and DW and I are working the Pride parade for work on Sunday. The first weekend in July my niece that joined us at GSP last year is getting married. DS is in the wedding. One weekend off and then to Indiana Dunes. 

That makes me tired just typing it. Good news is that it should go fast and make our Fort trip that much closer.

j


----------



## tiggerdad

That a way to stay busy Jim!  I hate putting the cover on the camper, it's a real pain in the rear.


----------



## PaHunter

Teamubr said:


> Now that's a dog. I'm not going to show DS. He wants a big dog. We are cat people. They aren't nearly as dependent. We leave them for a week and they don't notice. I'm afraid a dog would destroy the house if I was an hour late coming home from work.
> 
> Since Chris started this pre-September trip report, I haven't put too much up. The summer seems to be flying. The DIS meet was great. I have a trip planned for mid-July to Indiana Dunes, but sadly, no camping between now and then.
> 
> I do need to put the cover back on the trailer since it will be a few weeks. Too much going on. Last weekend I got to build a deck off the back of the house. It started out trying to figure out what to do with the 10ft ring of dirt/dust around Ian's fire pit. I wanted to get a truck of rock and spread it around (cheaper). DW said no rock and she would really prefer a deck or patio. (not cheap). I now have a 16X16ft ground level deck. Next weekend is Father's Day. I'll be heading to the lake Friday night to see my dad and driving back up Saturday night to have DW's dad's party Sunday. The following weekend DS is having his Graduation Party on Saturday and DW and I are working the Pride parade for work on Sunday. The first weekend in July my niece that joined us at GSP last year is getting married. DS is in the wedding. One weekend off and then to Indiana Dunes.
> 
> That makes me tired just typing it. Good news is that it should go fast and make our Fort trip that much closer.
> 
> j



Well that will keep you busy and make the time pass quickly. Wow, haven't been to Indiana Dunes, since....well high school. Made a couple trips up, and loved every one of them.


----------



## peg110

tiggerdad said:


> I hate putting the cover on the camper, it's a real pain in the rear.


Me too...... I struggle with it every time..... Oh wait, No I don't... I don't have one. 

I really should get one but I haven't found one that I really liked yet that wasn't affordable enough. And by "Affordable enough" I mean almost free, because otherwise we would have to postpone the "Next" trip to Disney. (DW is already saying we need to go NEXT June for 2 weeks. I hope she gets a huge raise at work.... cause DH is pretty tapped right now)


----------



## Teamubr

peg110 said:


> DW is already saying we need to go NEXT June for 2 weeks. I hope she gets a huge raise at work....


If she gets the raise, let me know. I'll join you. 

On your site. 

j


----------



## tiggerdad

Teamubr said:


> If she gets the raise, let me know. I'll join you.
> 
> On your site.
> 
> j



Count me in!


----------



## FtW Mike

Swing south thru Delaware  and pick up me, the wife and the Kids (  1 Delaware Heathen hound 75# Leonberger Mix, 2 NE Florida Savage Hound 73# Springer Spaniel mix and her 35# sister )  Added plus the kids all have licences and like to drive


----------



## peg110

Teamubr said:


> If she gets the raise, let me know. I'll join you.
> 
> On your site.
> 
> j





tiggerdad said:


> Count me in!





FtW Mike said:


> Swing south thru Delaware  and pick up me, the wife and the Kids (  1 Delaware Heathen hound 75# Leonberger Mix, 2 NE Florida Savage Hound 73# Springer Spaniel mix and her 35# sister )  Added plus the kids all have licences and like to drive



Okay... I think I am going to have to stop by and get @PaHunter new rig.... 6 slides ought to be sufficient to handle all of us, right? Mine only sleeps 8 and that's only if 4 of them are tiny (Dinette and folding couch). 

Some may have to ride in the rig too.... Oh wait, I don't think I can tow a 5er that huge. I guess I need to upgrade again.... DW better get a REAL GOOD pay raise.


----------



## PaHunter

peg110 said:


> Okay... I think I am going to have to stop by and get @PaHunter new rig.... 6 slides ought to be sufficient to handle all of us, right? Mine only sleeps 8 and that's only if 4 of them are tiny (Dinette and folding couch).
> 
> Some may have to ride in the rig too.... Oh wait, I don't think I can tow a 5er that huge. I guess I need to upgrade again.... DW better get a REAL GOOD pay raise.



Better plan on swinging out to pickup Randy's toy hauler for all those people. While mine may be big, it only sleeps six, and 4 of those are in the living room, and both beds out fill it up.


----------



## peg110

Perhaps I will see if I can borrow Will's?


----------



## PaHunter

So today finds us getting ready for a camping trip and some more work on the trailer. Added plexiglas to the lower part of the screen doors, so that the dog doesn't ruin the screening. Our short camping trips and next May the dog will be camping. She will not be going to Disney. Loaded up the pantry with a few staples, and found another project/mod when I return. The shelving is just luan, and will not hold any sort of weight. That combined with the fact that there are only two huge shelves, not sure who designs these things...I know less materials, more profit..but I can fix it and make it livable. 
Wish our Dis members headed to the Fort, a safe trip, have a magical time and may you find some Pixie dust along the way. 
We are down to 94 days, time to start thinking about FP's.


----------



## naturegirl

We won (4) 1-day park hopper passes in a raffle last night, so we made reservations at Fort Wilderness today.  This will be our second trip, the last one was 3 or 4 years ago.  We'll be in a full hook up site Sept 4th - 8th.


----------



## peg110

naturegirl said:


> We won (4) 1-day park hopper passes in a raffle last night, so we made reservations at Fort Wilderness today.  This will be our second trip, the last one was 3 or 4 years ago.  We'll be in a full hook up site Sept 4th - 8th.


Lucky You.... 

Hope you have an awesome trip.


----------



## FtW Mike

Chris thanks for letting me follow along and keep the good ideas for my next series of projects coming.  Our atie is about as gentle as a hand grenade and I see her barreling thru the screen door in an effort to be the first one out,  And the idea of cord with the pipes never thought of it but will definitely incorporate when I do it


----------



## FortWildernessCamper

We had to change our plans so won't be going to The Fort in September.  Instead we will be going Oct 14-20.  Hope you all have safe trips and great time in September.  I look forward to reading some reports here.


----------



## PaHunter

FortWildernessCamper said:


> We had to change our plans so won't be going to The Fort in September.  Instead we will be going Oct 14-20.  Hope you all have safe trips and great time in September.  I look forward to reading some reports here.



Well sorry you won't be able to join us in Sept, but glad we get to follow along with you on your trip in Oct.


----------



## PaHunter

So our maiden voyage with our new camper. Just a couple days to shake it down.


----------



## Teamubr

PaHunter said:


> View attachment 245272.


32831

That's the zip code the post office just issued for the new trailer.  



j


----------



## PaHunter

FtW Mike said:


> Chris thanks for letting me follow along and keep the good ideas for my next series of projects coming.  Our atie is about as gentle as a hand grenade and I see her barreling thru the screen door in an effort to be the first one out,  And the idea of cord with the pipes never thought of it but will definitely incorporate when I do it





Here are two pictures of the plexiglas used to protect our lower screen from the dog when she travels with us. First one you can see the white on the back of the sticky strips. I used Scotch double lock fastners, black, so when the plexi is off you do not notice the mounting strips as much.


----------



## PaHunter

Well weather so far has cooperated and a good weekend has ensued. Although on a side note, one should refrain from engaging the kingpin with one's head, it hurts.

Well almost time for dinner and another relaxing evening. Back to working on the Disney planning from my own zip code.


----------



## PaHunter

Apparently this camping stuff has worn the dog out. We like having her along, and she will enjoy a few more trips this year, just not Disney.


----------



## PaHunter

So our shake down trip has come to a close, it is time to break down camp and hook up. We need to hook up and boogey before the severe storms hit, hope to be home and unhooked before that. Then it is off to work for me, for the evening. Maybe one more camping trip before a trip with the nephews, then possibly one more before Disney. Here keeping our fingers crossed to more camping. Enjoying the other TR going on and hope they are continuing to have a great trip. Down to about 90 days...not that we are counting. Oh yea, and the Hershey RV show is just before our trip.


----------



## PatriciaH

We will be there 9/22-9/30-then on to October


----------



## PaHunter

September is going to be a good month for trip reports, pictures and general mayhem. So far we have 10 Diser's that will be at the Fort, with a lot of them overlapping in the later half of the month. I have a list on the first post of this thread, and it has been updated with everyone who has mentioned they will be there.


----------



## Teamubr

I have my cart reserved! I almost forgot about calling until I saw one of the cart topics bounce back up the list. 

I do have a question for those traveling with little kids. 

My 6 year old niece (and her mom, my sister) are joining us. My DW asked what kind of stroller we should consider taking for my DN. My first thought was, shouldn't a 6 year old be able to walk as much as I can? DS is 19 and just graduated. I can't remember back 13 years ago, but the only time I remember having him in a stroller at Disney was when he was 4. Our next trip, he was 7 and I'm pretty sure we didn't use a stroller.

Now DN is a bit of a wimp and her mom caters to it. We were at an outdoor concert last night and my sister carried her out to the car (1/4 mile maybe), but it was after 11PM.

j


----------



## peg110

In my eyes, I guess it depends on how much you plan to do in a day. Our first trip with my dd she was 5, and we definitely had a stroller, her next trip she was 7, we still had one, because we knew we would be in the parks longer then she would be able to keep up with. This way she could relax and not necessarily slow us down. Also it depends on the child. Our DD is (and was) a smaller girl in height. She cannot walk as fast and gets tired quicker compared to me. To her credit though, we were out until almost 1 AM yesterday and she pushed through. She did, however collapse, when she finally hit the bed at almost 130 AM. She was a bit of a bear at 715 AM when we woke her to go to O'hana (She is a "Stitch" Nut though).

Point is, I think at 7, it's a nice precaution, because, pampered and catered or not, a whiny child (and worse, a whiny adult) makes for a miserable vacation for everyone involved. 

The Trip where our DD was 7, was her last trip with the sttoller though.


----------



## tripleb

PaHunter said:


> September is going to be a good month for trip reports, pictures and general mayhem. So far we have 10 Diser's that will be at the Fort, with a lot of them overlapping in the later half of the month. I have a list on the first post of this thread, and it has been updated with everyone who has mentioned they will be there.



Hey PaHunter, I see you have us listed on the first page ... you can edit to show us in a Full Hook Up Site ( I have requested the 1600 loop ). And ya'll can look for our new 5er:


----------



## Random Ninja

DH and I will be at the Fort 9/23-9/27 and it'll be our first camping trip together. We're going to be tent camping and are going to be getting a new tent between now and then. The Fort is my favorite place to camp so I can't wait to bring him along. I love looking at all these RVs; it's making me want to try convincing DH to get one.


----------



## peg110

Random Ninja said:


> DH and I will be at the Fort 9/23-9/27 and it'll be our first camping trip together. We're going to be tent camping and are going to be getting a new tent between now and then. The Fort is my favorite place to camp so I can't wait to bring him along. I love looking at all these RVs; it's making me want to try convincing DH to get one.



August at the Fort with a tent?

Bring the AC!


----------



## PaHunter

peg110 said:


> August at the Fort with a tent?
> 
> Bring the AC!



Dude, pay attention, September !!!!


----------



## FtW Mike

PaHunter said:


> Dude, pay attention, September !!!!


 You may need to cut Peg a it of slack.  He has been doing battle all week with the NSS and based on the time of his post it is likely safe to assume that he is suffering from early onset PTSD. " Preparing to Split Depression"


----------



## peg110

PaHunter said:


> Dude, pay attention, September !!!!


Worse yet. 

I think Mike is right. PTSD. Pre Travel Stress leaving Disney. 

Left at 620 am. Now the long ride begins.


----------



## Random Ninja

peg110 said:


> August at the Fort with a tent?
> 
> Bring the AC!





FtW Mike said:


> You may need to cut Peg a it of slack.  He has been doing battle all week with the NSS and based on the time of his post it is likely safe to assume that he is suffering from early onset PTSD. " Preparing to Split Depression"





peg110 said:


> Worse yet.
> 
> I think Mike is right. PTSD. Pre Travel Stress leaving Disney.
> 
> Left at 620 am. Now the long ride begins.



Yep, we're going in September, not that it's any cooler in September but at least the daily rainstorms are usually over by then. We live only 2-3 hour north of Disney so the weather is very similar. I'm hoping to find a tent with an AC port or at least good vents. DH turns into grumpy if left too long in the heat as we found out last weekend when lightning knocked out the AC. He wants something to stand up in so if anyone has any suggestions....

Have a fun trip Peg!


----------



## PaHunter

So this weekend found me working on the trailer, had to replace the wafer thin shelves in the pantry with 1/2 inch oak plywood. I also crafted a tool to allow me to open our roof vents, since they are so high. And got one vent cover installed, but have two more on order yet to install. Counting down the days, and well it is almost July !!!

Staining and poly on shelving...



New shelving thickness on left, factory shelf on right.


And my fiver vent tool. Still need to stain and poly it.


----------



## FtW Mike

I Love that Idea for your vent,  At 5'4" it gets a bit tough to reach the open/close knob and on off switch.


----------



## PaHunter

FtW Mike said:


> I Love that Idea for your vent,  At 5'4" it gets a bit tough to reach the open/close knob and on off switch.



Well our kitchen and bedroom vents are non powered, so just needed to be able to open them, but being a fiver, they are way high up there. Still working on something for the bathroom as that has a fantastic fan in it and does not have a regular knob like the others.


----------



## PaHunter

So today made reservations for our next camping adventure, based on the recommendation of a fellow Diser. Another chance to see how the trailer performs, sadly only pull thru sites were available, so I don't get to get practice back in. Have some Disney related projects to come before the Fort. Ugh, so little to do, so much time.....


----------



## peg110

PaHunter said:


> Ugh, so little to do, so much time.....


Oh... Name change to Willy? (Love it though).

I know how it goes though. I felt so stressed before we left for our trip. Now that we are back.... I am still so exhausted. I think I need another 3 days of just "NOTHING" to be able to recover. Sadly, We got home Sunday about 230 PM. Parked, Unloaded, Went and got pooch from my In-laws, came back, put stuff away (from the Unloading phase), made dinner (and ate of course) Showered and basically went to bed. Well okay, I came down and dozed in the recliner until DW was ready for bed. She didn't "Sleep" while I was driving (so she says), just "Resting her eyes"  So she was not quite ready for bed when I was.

You can still practice your "Backing" in the drive through sites though. Pull through and straighten out. Then back it back in. Of course the others will probably wonder what's up and pull out their chairs for the entertainment value.  But it's all in the name of practice, right?


----------



## PaHunter

Well UPS just dropped off our new vent cover for the Fiver, guess I have something else to do if it does not rain this weekend. Got one that we had installed over kitchen vent last weekend.


----------



## FtW Mike

Hopefully heat and rain will stay awy for you Chris


----------



## PaHunter

FtW Mike said:


> Hopefully heat and rain will stay awy for you Chris



Heat is on it's way, and well it is nearly 90 already today. Hopefully the rain holds off, but not likely. Just would have to work on some inside projects, and do some more Disney planning. 
Just installed bug screens on the furnace, now off to work, so I can pay off this Disney expedition, and start saving for the next one.


----------



## PaHunter

http://www.kennythepirate.com/2017/...disney-gift-cards-exchange-not-rooms-cleaned/

They never do my towels, sheets, or clean my RV. I think we should get a gift card also for not having Mousekeeping.


----------



## KathyM2

Catching up around here. Enjoying reading about all your preparations and pre-Disney trip camping.


----------



## ruthies12

PaHunter said:


> http://www.kennythepirate.com/2017/...disney-gift-cards-exchange-not-rooms-cleaned/
> 
> They never do my towels, sheets, or clean my RV. I think we should get a gift card also for not having Mousekeeping.



I totally agree!  I kept expecting the forest creatures to come clean my camper on our last trip and they never did.  They do it for the princesses.  Totally not fair.


----------



## PaHunter

So this is the pre 4th of July weekend. A lot of people will be camping, and as usual, we will not be. I tend to not camp on the big 3 holidays. I will be working on putting the new vent cover on the Fiver, and will be working on making a disney themed keyholder for inside the door of the trailer. Also need to work on getting the toilet paper holder installed. Today is about 90 with high humidity, and well it is off to work for one last night, then on to the weekend. Also this week, did manage to plan a surprise for the DW while we are at the Fort. Can't tell what it is, as she does read this board on occasion and that would ruin the surprise. 
To all, have a Happy 4th of July weekend, above all have a safe weekend, enjoy !!!


----------



## peg110

PaHunter said:


> Also this week, did manage to plan a surprise for the DW while we are at the Fort. Can't tell what it is, as she does read this board on occasion and that would ruin the surprise.


No fair with the teasers.... Other "Inquiring" minds want to know too! 

Hope you all have a great holiday as well.


----------



## Teamubr

Thanks Chris.

Have a great holiday with the vent cover. I'm with you on avoiding the big holidays. I managed a 4 day weekend. I had a day full of meetings on Monday, but they slowly started cancelling or rescheduling. I do have a conference call at 2pm, but I can take that anywhere. And I may have to. 

Ian's Miata is slowly rotting itself into the driveway. I have a steering rack coming sometime this weekend since the old one is dumping power steering fluid all over the ground. I told him it was time to start looking for another one. He found a perfect one about an hour from here that we were going to look at tomorrow, but the guy sold it this morning. Now were are probably going to Owensboro, KY tomorrow to look at 2. There is one about 10 minutes from here, but the person won't call us back. Ian already got himself approved for a loan and the additional insurance is MUCH less than we budgeted for, so he will probably have a new Miata by the holiday. 

If anyone is interested in a 1994 Miata with 189,000 miles, hail damage, rocker panel rot and a brand new steering rack, let me know. 

j


----------



## PaHunter

Teamubr said:


> Thanks Chris.
> 
> Have a great holiday with the vent cover. I'm with you on avoiding the big holidays. I managed a 4 day weekend. I had a day full of meetings on Monday, but they slowly started cancelling or rescheduling. I do have a conference call at 2pm, but I can take that anywhere. And I may have to.
> 
> Ian's Miata is slowly rotting itself into the driveway. I have a steering rack coming sometime this weekend since the old one is dumping power steering fluid all over the ground. I told him it was time to start looking for another one. He found a perfect one about an hour from here that we were going to look at tomorrow, but the guy sold it this morning. Now were are probably going to Owensboro, KY tomorrow to look at 2. There is one about 10 minutes from here, but the person won't call us back. Ian already got himself approved for a loan and the additional insurance is MUCH less than we budgeted for, so he will probably have a new Miata by the holiday.
> 
> If anyone is interested in a 1994 Miata with 189,000 miles, hail damage, rocker panel rot and a brand new steering rack, let me know.
> 
> j



Best of luck with the vehicle search and purchase. I know it is not much fun sometimes.


----------



## PaHunter

So got the vent cover installed on the trailer today. Was 87 degrees with a humidity of 85 percent. Thunderstorms have moved in so I will be headed out to work on my wooden key holder project.


----------



## PaHunter

Well another addition to the trailer checked off my list. Got my magnetic knife holder mounted in the pantry. 

Taken from below.




taken from below, just not as extreme an angle.



And from straight on you do not even know they are there.


----------



## Random Ninja

PaHunter said:


> Well another addition to the trailer checked off my list. Got my magnetic knife holder mounted in the pantry.
> View attachment 248176
> Taken from below.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 248177
> taken from below, just not as extreme an angle.
> 
> 
> View attachment 248178
> And from straight on you do not even know they are there.



I love this! I may have to do it in my kitchen at home. Where did you find the knife holder?


----------



## PaHunter

Random Ninja said:


> I love this! I may have to do it in my kitchen at home. Where did you find the knife holder?



We have a restaurant supply place open to the public, but they can also be found on Amazon. I also have one in my home kitchen, mounted under a corner cabinet. 
I had added one to our prior TT that was mounted to the side of the fridge, but that was secured to an additional board.


----------



## peg110

Aren't you worried the knives will fall while traveling? Are the magnets that strong? I like the idea but that would be my fear.

My TT came with a place behind the stove with cut slots that I could slide the knives in to hold them. It's not the greatest but it does do the job. It's basically just a piece of wood (maybe quarter inch) with evenly spaced cut slots from smaller to larger. About 8 slots if I recall.


----------



## PaHunter

peg110 said:


> Aren't you worried the knives will fall while traveling? Are the magnets that strong? I like the idea but that would be my fear.
> 
> My TT came with a place behind the stove with cut slots that I could slide the knives in to hold them. It's not the greatest but it does do the job. It's basically just a piece of wood (maybe quarter inch) with evenly spaced cut slots from smaller to larger. About 8 slots if I recall.



The magnets are pretty strong. I have thought about them falling, and we will see when we take our first trip, but they will only fall a couple inches on to the next pantry shelf. I worried more about this in our TT and for good reason, our TT was lighter and bounced more. I have a cow from chik fil a promotion years ago, and I put him on the shelf in the Fiver and he did not fall over while traveling. He has rounded feet and is pretty light weight, so I took the chance that the knives will be ok in this set up. Again, if it does not work, we will go with plan X.


----------



## peg110

PaHunter said:


> plan X


Plan X????? Oh no! Not Plan X!



I am just picturing the magnets on the "Extremes." Either not strong enough (and will fall at a simple small PA Pothole ) or so strong that it's like the sword in the stone to get it out.

Obviously you know best with your stuff.....  I like the idea though.


----------



## FtW Mike

peg110 said:


> Plan X????? Oh no! Not Plan X!
> 
> 
> 
> I am just picturing the magnets on the "Extremes." Either not strong enough (and will fall at a simple small PA Pothole ) or so strong that it's like the sword in the stone to get it out.
> 
> Obviously you know best with your stuff.....  I like the idea though.


 He could always opt for PLAN 9 FROM OUTER SPACE


----------



## grumpyaggie

PaHunter (Chris), Where did you get the storage contains that you have put in the washer/dryer area? We have a toy hauler that has no storage. We will be going full time as soon as the house sells & liked what you did with that dead space. I love your camper & know you will make great memories & lots of fun.


----------



## Teamubr

I think the knives should do fine. We have one we bought from Ikea and mounted on the wall next to the stove. It is vertical and not upside down like yours, but we have never had a knife shake down. We even have scissors on it that don't have as much surface area touching the magnet and they stay put. 

j


----------



## peg110

Teamubr said:


> I think the knives should do fine. We have one we bought from Ikea and mounted on the wall next to the stove. It is vertical and not upside down like yours, but we have never had a knife shake down. We even have scissors on it that don't have as much surface area touching the magnet and they stay put.
> 
> j



It's funny that as I read your post I can't help to think about a recent experience with a "Magnetic" holder I had recently. 

I use my phone as a GPS when I travel long distance. I had a suction cup mount that I had purchased a few years ago. The problem is, that technically speaking, putting these on your windshield (at least in PA) can get you a traffic citation. (I have a State Trooper friend). So the one I bought came with a "Mounting Plate". The plate had a "Sticker" to hold it to the dash (or where ever). Anyway.... it sucked. So I took the step of using an epoxy to permanently bond it to the "Cover" on the dash of my F-250 (figuring this on dash compartment door could be easily and cheaply replaced if needed). So it worked well, except that after the mount sits on the dash a few days in the Florida heat, the "Rubber" that allowed you to "Swivel" the head into position failed.

Long story short... I bought one of those that plugs into the cigarette lighter and had an arm on it. The head was a Magnetic holder. You'd attach a metal plate to your phone that would then allow it to easily snap to the holder and hold it in place. Well, besides the fact that I hated where it left the Phone (for visibility reasons and I'd have to take the phone off every time I had to shift the truck), it didn't take too much of a bounce to knock it off. So in a word, it "Sucked".

So how is it we can make a magnetic holder to hold knives and/or scissors in a bouncing trailer (often bouncing quite hard) but can't hold a small cell phone?

Okay... My rant is over (and the magnetic mount went back to Target where it was bought)


----------



## Teamubr

peg110 said:


> So how is it we can make a magnetic holder to hold knives and/or scissors in a bouncing trailer (often bouncing quite hard) but can't hold a small cell phone?


Ikea

They must have some special kind of magnet in Sweden. 

j


----------



## peg110

Ikea for me is over 2 hours away.


----------



## Teamubr

We just got an Ikea in St Louis a little over a year ago. I can walk to it from work. 3 years ago when I redid my kitchen, the closest was in Chicago, so I drove up the 4 1/2 hours on a Friday night and came home with a kitchen in the back of my truck on Saturday. Literally everything except the kitchen sink. It was on back order. 

I'm not sure how they do it. I looked at the other "flat pack" cabinet stores (Cabinets to go) and Ikea was half the price, had many more options and better quality. I've been sold on their stuff ever since. Even have a bunch of things in the new camper. These little baskets are from there.






And now, back to the September Trip topic.

I start PT today for my chronic "lady hips" (official PA diagnosis), so hopefully I can stand and walk for hours each day while we are on the trip. Hopefully this will ward off hip replacements for a while.

j


----------



## peg110

Teamubr said:


> I start PT today for my chronic "lady hips" (official PA diagnosis), so hopefully I can stand and walk for hours each day while we are on the trip. Hopefully this will ward off hip replacements for a while.


Well I hope PT goes well for you. I guess you could always join the ranks of those with the Scooters. We all know how well they are "Loved" at Disney.


----------



## PaHunter

peg110 said:


> It's funny that as I read your post I can't help to think about a recent experience with a "Magnetic" holder I had recently.
> 
> I use my phone as a GPS when I travel long distance. I had a suction cup mount that I had purchased a few years ago. The problem is, that technically speaking, putting these on your windshield (at least in PA) can get you a traffic citation. (I have a State Trooper friend). So the one I bought came with a "Mounting Plate". The plate had a "Sticker" to hold it to the dash (or where ever). Anyway.... it sucked. So I took the step of using an epoxy to permanently bond it to the "Cover" on the dash of my F-250 (figuring this on dash compartment door could be easily and cheaply replaced if needed). So it worked well, except that after the mount sits on the dash a few days in the Florida heat, the "Rubber" that allowed you to "Swivel" the head into position failed.
> 
> Long story short... I bought one of those that plugs into the cigarette lighter and had an arm on it. The head was a Magnetic holder. You'd attach a metal plate to your phone that would then allow it to easily snap to the holder and hold it in place. Well, besides the fact that I hated where it left the Phone (for visibility reasons and I'd have to take the phone off every time I had to shift the truck), it didn't take too much of a bounce to knock it off. So in a word, it "Sucked".
> 
> So how is it we can make a magnetic holder to hold knives and/or scissors in a bouncing trailer (often bouncing quite hard) but can't hold a small cell phone?
> 
> Okay... My rant is over (and the magnetic mount went back to Target where it was bought)



Probably the same situation were I can't keep a cell phone call here all the way to work, but people fleeing a country can use theirs to navigate the ocean. Some things are just better than others.


----------



## PaHunter

So, now back to our September trip. Our window for FP's is rapidly approaching. Guess I really need to look at where we will be in the parks and get some of those coveted FP's, especially over in AK. DW will be picking up a paper towel dispenser to be mounted in the outside kitchen. I still need to add a shelf or two in the kitchen cabinets. Work continues on the key holder, although not sure much will get done the rest of this week with OT at work. We have at least two more camping trip locally, within 1.5 hours coming up to shakedown, prep for our Disney trip.


----------



## Teamubr

peg110 said:


> You could always join the ranks of those with the Scooters. We all know how well they are "Loved" at Disney.


Now that's an idea. I can get my DAC (or whatever it's called now) and get front of line access for me, my family and whatever rented family I can find to pay my way. 



PaHunter said:


> Our window for FP's is rapidly approaching. Guess I really need to look at where we will be in the parks and get some of those coveted FP's,


I just noticed my FP window opens on July 18th. Easy day to remember since it's my birthday. I need to do the same thing. I was trying to coordinate some sort of daily schedule with my sister, but she is completely disinterested in any planning, so I'm just doing it all for her. If she doesn't like it, we can do our thing and she can do whatever. I made a couple of ADRs for all of us so my niece could have a couple of fun character meals. DS wasn't interested in even seeing what was available and said "whatever". 

This is gearing up to be a fun trip. 

The last one that we invite "family" on for awhile. I know my niece will be thrilled with all of it, but her mother is trying to make everything a downer.

j


----------



## PaHunter

So last trip we did the Steam Trains tour, and it was so cool. This trip we have scheduled the Keys to the Kingdom tour. So there will be no pictures from KTTK tour. But that was not true last year for the trains tour.

 

Engine getting ready for the day.



Getting ready to light the fire.


----------



## Teamubr

We are doing KTTK this year too, but have always wanted to do the steam train tour. Maybe next time.

j


----------



## bama_ed

We did the KTTK tour this past year and the Steam Train tour several years ago.  Both are cool if you have half a day in the MK to devote to them.

Bama Ed


----------



## PaHunter

So before I get my day started on Disney/Trailer projects. Just a couple things we might see this year on our trip. 


Haunted Mansion


Haunted Mansion


POC


Rare photo from the GSP Dismeet........No seriously, Jungle Cruise.


----------



## PaHunter




----------



## PaHunter

And a couple more from last year....just in a Disney mood, and getting closer to that 60 day mark.

Let me tell you about this place called Disney.....


You say it's magical...

How about a moonlight cruise....


And there you have it....

Wishes...to close out the night....looking forward to shooting the new fireworks show.


----------



## PaHunter

Maybe this trip we will take a safari, and I can get him in focus....


Swim with the sharks, err I mean take in a show.



Search for some bones....


Or try to find a Dinosaur....


And well.....there are all kind of special things around.


----------



## friendofeeyore

I love Crystal Palace. The buffet has a good choice of salads, meats etc.


----------



## friendofeeyore

thank U for the pictures.


----------



## PaHunter

friendofeeyore said:


> thank U for the pictures.



Been a long winded pre trip, and well figured we were long overdue for some Disney pictures, even if they were from last years trip. Kinda getting me in the mood and excited about this years trip and all that is new to photograph.


----------



## PaHunter




----------



## PaHunter

The heat, humidity and overtime has me feeling like these guys this week.

 
Some of my shots from last trip, like this one, came out noisy or grainy. I used a high ISO when shooting just to find some of my limits as I was shooting with a new camera. Learned a lot last trip and can't wait to shoot more this trip.


----------



## Sarubo

Hey all!  The fam (Me, DH, 2 DS and DM) will be heading down soon. This is an extra special trip, with a lot of dreams fulfilled.  Celebrating oldest's 5th birthday, my 40th (gasp!)birthday.....Plus first time for the Food & Wine Festival and MNSSHP.  Of all the times we've been to Dis, the stars have never aligned quite right for bdays and other events.  To say I'm excited is an understatement!  Lol


----------



## PaHunter

Sarubo said:


> Hey all!  The fam (Me, DH, 2 DS and DM) will be heading down in Sept.  Arriving the 23rd to Oct 8th!  This is an extra special trip, with a lot of dreams fulfilled.  Celebrating oldest's 5th birthday, my 40th (gasp!)birthday.....Plus first time for the Food & Wine Festival and MNSSHP.  Of all the times we've been to Dis, the stars have never aligned quite right for bdays and other events.  To say I'm excited is an understatement!  Lol



Awesome ! The 23rd is our Fort day, just relaxing, etc. So if you see someone watching you back in to your campsite for entertainment, it might be us.


----------



## PaHunter

Well Disney is making it hard to want to go to DHS this trip for more than a couple of hours. 
Was hoping to get a chance to shoot some more pictures in The Great Movie ride one last time, but alas it will not be. They are closing it down early next month. Gonna be hard to get excited about DHS with only 4 rides in the whole park.


----------



## sweet maxine

PaHunter said:


> Well Disney is making it hard to want to go to DHS this trip for more than a couple of hours.
> Was hoping to get a chance to shoot some more pictures in The Great Movie ride one last time, but alas it will not be. They are closing it down early next month. Gonna be hard to get excited about DHS with only 4 rides in the whole park.



I thought they were having some kind of special presentation in there through August.  Wow, I guess I'll miss it, too.


----------



## PaHunter

Guess I have to look at us doing a couple hours at DHS and hopping somewhere else in the evening. May have to change my plans around now, ugh.  Still need to hit Toy Story Mania and Rocking Roller Coaster, although DW doesn't do RRC, I love it.


----------



## PaHunter

Well after all the announcements at D23 this weekend sounds like once arriving on Disney property everyone will need to be issued a hard hat. Construction galore, and the loss of some more rides to give us new and exciting ones. 
Well looks like an early morning for me later this week as our FP window will open. This also occurs for a couple others as well, I know I am looking to snag those in Pandora especially. 
Just got news the dealership will be fixing the damage from our slideout getting stuck. New set of brackets on order and a new trim piece, hope we can get it done before Disney, although it is only a tiny spot and doesn't look that bad. 
Camping trips coming up both with and without the nephews, and Disney prep continues.


----------



## peg110

PaHunter said:


> Well after all the announcements at D23 this weekend sounds like once arriving on Disney property everyone will need to be issued a hard hat. Construction galore, and the loss of some more rides to give us new and exciting ones.


Yeah, From what I have heard, DHS is now barely even a Half Day park. 

I guess this is the price to get newer and better.... right?


----------



## PaHunter

Well just got done meeting with the contractor about putting in a pad for our beast. Hopefully not too expensive, yea that is a relative term. Front of pad would require no fill, backside needs to come up 3 feet. Hope it is a reasonable number and we can get it done before winter, the sooner the better. Would be nice to have a nice level place, not in front of the garage to place the trailer when we are not using it. Yard was level enough for a smaller TT, not so much with our new one. 
FP's later this week, and need to load up camper again. But first it is time to head to work.


----------



## tripleb

PaHunter, We will be doing the same thing in a couple of months. Thankfully, there will not need to be any fill for leveling ... just some work with a skid steer blade to take out some roots and such.


----------



## Teamubr

Today is D-60. 

Fast Passes are made! I had a 0630 meeting this morning. I sat down about 0900 to try getting FP+ for Flights of Passage. Nothing available on Sunday or Monday. Got an afternoon spot on Tuesday. It wasn't my planned on day to do AK, but I'm there now.

I didn't have any trouble getting Soarin, ToT, Rivers of Light or most anything else. I'll look some more tonight after I get home and figure out how I'm going to rearrange the week days.

j


----------



## PaHunter

Teamubr said:


> Today is D-60.
> 
> Fast Passes are made! I had a 0630 meeting this morning. I sat down about 0900 to try getting FP+ for Flights of Passage. Nothing available on Sunday or Monday. Got an afternoon spot on Tuesday. It wasn't my planned on day to do AK, but I'm there now.
> 
> I didn't have any trouble getting Soarin, ToT, Rivers of Light or most anything else. I'll look some more tonight after I get home and figure out how I'm going to rearrange the week days.
> 
> j



Well, glad you were able to get one anyway. Which reminds me, I know it is belated but,  
I have to get up early on Friday to make our FP after getting home at 1am. The things we do for Disney. At least once they are made, I can try to go back to sleep for a bit.


----------



## tripleb

Although we have been going to Disney World since 1974 ( about every 2 years ), we have never taken advantage of the FP system. Didn't need to since we weren't in any real hurry. However, I decided to try out the FP system for this years trip. First time FP'er and first time Ft. Wilderness camper  Anyway, today is my day 60 and FP availability. I have grabbed a few FP's without issue but what is the trick to grabbing two FP's for the new Pandora thingy. I got the Avatar Flight of Passage FP but it wont let me get the Na-vi River FP.

Oh, and BTW, there were times available for both.


----------



## tripleb

Well alrighty then ... found the answer to my own question. Looks as if all the parks allow 3 FP's per day but, Animal Kingdom is divided into 2 "Groups" ... Group A & B. Group A only allows 1 FP per day while Group B allows 2. Unfortunately, Avatar Flight of Passage and Na-vi River are both in Group A.  The other parks have similar "Groupings" with the exception of the Magic Kingdom.


----------



## Teamubr

PaHunter said:


> Which reminds me, I know it is belated but,


Thank You! It took me minute to figure out how you know. 



tripleb said:


> Well alrighty then ... found the answer to my own question.


This will be my first trip since FP+. I had intended on reading through the thread on the TPAS forum, but didn't get to it. You should have seen me speed reading Monday evening. 

j


----------



## PaHunter

Well this morning opened our FP window, and I was able to secure the Flight's of Passage ride twice, and Navi River one day. As well as Soarin, Toy Story Mania, and Seven Dwarfs Mine Train. 
So not too bad, this was the 3rd year using the FP system, and they changed it since last year. Seems to not be as user friendly as the past. But maybe that is my perception. Seemed like I did a lot of things over and over and over and over, like who was in my party....for every single FP. 
It took me almost an hour this morning, to book the 10 park days we are there. Last year I booked 7 days worth of FP and I don't recall it taking me but maybe 20 to 30 mins. Seemed shorter last year, of course maybe it is just faded memory recall.


----------



## ruthies12

PaHunter said:


> Well after all the announcements at D23 this weekend sounds like once arriving on Disney property everyone will need to be issued a hard hat. Construction galore, and the loss of some more rides to give us new and exciting ones.
> Well looks like an early morning for me later this week as our FP window will open. This also occurs for a couple others as well, I know I am looking to snag those in Pandora especially.
> Just got news the dealership will be fixing the damage from our slideout getting stuck. New set of brackets on order and a new trim piece, hope we can get it done before Disney, although it is only a tiny spot and doesn't look that bad.
> Camping trips coming up both with and without the nephews, and Disney prep continues.



What is this about your slide getting stuck?  I must have missed that post....


----------



## tripleb

Our crew has joined us for the September adventure


----------



## PaHunter

ruthies12 said:


> What is this about your slide getting stuck?  I must have missed that post....



It got stuck on the door that popped open and kept the slide from coming out straight. The slide kept moving as they are hydraulic and are very powerful. Happened about the second day we had the trailer.


----------



## ruthies12

Oh sorry to hear that!


----------



## Teamubr

tripleb said:


> Our crew has joined us for the September adventure


That is great!

Where did you get it?

j


----------



## tripleb

Teamubr said:


> That is great!
> 
> Where did you get it?
> 
> j



Amazon is your friend  https://www.amazon.com/Auto-Sticker...&qid=1500670209&sr=8-4&keywords=disney+decals


----------



## friendofeeyore

Grumpy Aggie & Friend of eeyore will be at the Fort 9/20 thru 10/7. Hope to see y'all there. we have a 44' Cyclone Toy Hauler so hope to be in 900 loop.
"SEE YOU REAL SOON"


----------



## PaHunter

Well sitting here in the camper listening to it rain.....and thought let me work up a few new pictures from last years trip. Yes there are still more of the nearly 3500 I shot that have not been posted. But first I thought, let's put a different twist on a shot we have all seen before from POC.


----------



## PaHunter

Camping the weekend, pretty much no cell service, but have wifi. Got set up yesterday and it rained most of the evening, most of the severe weather missed us. Hope to get a picture of the campsite today for the campsite thread. Still setting up the camper, hanging command hooks and rearranging things here. 
 

So today will consist of a tour of an old mill, then just hanging around.

 
Looking forward to the trip to Disney....

 
But the days in between just keep dragging on...
 
But we will cruise along and before you know it...


We will be arriving with the whole kit en kabootle at the Fort.


----------



## friendofeeyore

I love the way you put poems to the pictures. Keep up the good pictures & poems. We need rain so bad in Bastrop County (Texas) Burn ban in effect.


----------



## Teamubr

Chris,

Great pics. I hope the weather improves. We had big storms come through last night with a cool front. And "cool" is a bit misleading. It's still going to be 98 here today and REALLY humid with the over night rain. Better than yesterday's 108 I guess. 

A question for you. It sounds like you have all your days scheduled out already. I only have definite plans on about half the days. Some of that was dictated by the FPs I could get and looking at the crowd calendars. My sister and niece have never been to the Fort or MK, so I wanted to leave things flexible. I'm hoping the crowds really are 2-3/10 during the week so we can still do what we want, being flexible.

j


----------



## PaHunter

Teamubr said:


> Chris,
> 
> Great pics. I hope the weather improves. We had big storms come through last night with a cool front. And "cool" is a bit misleading. It's still going to be 98 here today and REALLY humid with the over night rain. Better than yesterday's 108 I guess.
> 
> A question for you. It sounds like you have all your days scheduled out already. I only have definite plans on about half the days. Some of that was dictated by the FPs I could get and looking at the crowd calendars. My sister and niece have never been to the Fort or MK, so I wanted to leave things flexible. I'm hoping the crowds really are 2-3/10 during the week so we can still do what we want, being flexible.
> 
> j



We have kind of half scheduled out this trip. With ADR's and the Keys tour, they are our set days, and yes we kinda set our park days. Sat the 23rd we are at the Fort all day, relax recharge day. Our second week is actually busier ADR wise than the first. Most days we will either be back midday or head to parks later. Some days maybe make RD back to the Fort, and back to the park. 
And well, glad we do not have 108 on my thermometer, it hit 97 the other day heat index was pretty high, and I like the wicked witch, was melting.
Your niece will have a blast, if crowds are similar to what we have experienced in Feb, you should be fine not planning everything out. A friend of mine just came back, they did a day at MK two weeks ago waited no longer than 90 mins for a ride, and most were less than 20. He has younger kids, and they had a great time.


----------



## Teamubr

I'm hoping crowds and waits are good. We have been down in February and the crowds were nothing. It was great, except for the 40 degree mornings.

Right now this is what I have planned:

Sat- Sept 16- Arrive early, take whatever Premium site is available and hit MK after we set up. No FP for anything. Plan on staying for the fireworks show. Wishes was a first night family tradition. 

Sun- Sept 17- (was going to be AK, but no FoP FPs) 1030 breakfast at *Ohana*, then *HS.* FP for *RnR *(for the adults). Donna and Alayna (DN) will be doing F*rozen Sing Along* in the afternoon while me, DS and Dsister do *ToT. Star Tours* at diner time and then catch *Fantasmic*.

Monday- Sept 18- AK! FP for *FotL* in the morning, Avatar *FoP* at 4pm and FP for *RoL* seating.

Tuesday- Sept 19- Nothing planned- Probably hang at the Fort and go to DS for some shopping. Considering *TE* for lunch or dinner. We have never been over to Boardwalk area and my check that out. We like to monorail hop too.

Wednesday- Sept 20- *EPCOT* day- FP and ADR for* Soarin *before lunch, *Tepan Edo* for lunch. Plan on wandering the rest of the day until *Illuminations*.

Thursday- Sept 21- *MK- KTTK *tour. 0830 tour- *Chris-* I don't remember which one you are on. My sister and niece are on their own that day. 

Friday- Sept 22- DS and DN said they are going to Tampa to see a friend and the ocean. My niece has never seen the ocean and my sister hasn't in 20 years. Donna, Ian and I have dinner ADR at *Whispering Canyon,* but nothing else booked.

Saturday- Sept 23- Nothing booked. Figured we would see what everyone wanted to go back and see/do. My sister may be staying at her friend's Friday night and likely won't be back to the Fort until afternoon.

Sunday- Sept 24- Head for home VERY early. I normally drive straight through to home, but I don't think Dsister and DN will do well with that, so I'll probably stay somewhere between N. GA and Nashville. We are all off work Monday, the 25th.

j


----------



## PaHunter

Teamubr said:


> I'm hoping crowds and waits are good. We have been down in February and the crowds were nothing. It was great, except for the 40 degree mornings.
> 
> Right now this is what I have planned:
> 
> Sat- Sept 16- Arrive early, take whatever Premium site is available and hit MK after we set up. No FP for anything. Plan on staying for the fireworks show. Wishes was a first night family tradition.
> 
> Sun- Sept 17- (was going to be AK, but no FoP FPs) 1030 breakfast at *Ohana*, then *HS.* FP for *RnR *(for the adults). Donna and Alayna (DN) will be doing F*rozen Sing Along* in the afternoon while me, DS and Dsister do *ToT. Star Tours* at diner time and then catch *Fantasmic*.
> 
> Monday- Sept 18- AK! FP for *FotL* in the morning, Avatar *FoP* at 4pm and FP for *RoL* seating.
> 
> Tuesday- Sept 19- Nothing planned- Probably hang at the Fort and go to DS for some shopping. Considering *TE* for lunch or dinner. We have never been over to Boardwalk area and my check that out. We like to monorail hop too.
> 
> Wednesday- Sept 20- *EPCOT* day- FP and ADR for* Soarin *before lunch, *Tepan Edo* for lunch. Plan on wandering the rest of the day until *Illuminations*.
> 
> Thursday- Sept 21- *MK- KTTK *tour. 0830 tour- *Chris-* I don't remember which one you are on. My sister and niece are on their own that day.
> 
> Friday- Sept 22- DS and DN said they are going to Tampa to see a friend and the ocean. My niece has never seen the ocean and my sister hasn't in 20 years. Donna, Ian and I have dinner ADR at *Whispering Canyon,* but nothing else booked.
> 
> Saturday- Sept 23- Nothing booked. Figured we would see what everyone wanted to go back and see/do. My sister may be staying at her friend's Friday night and likely won't be back to the Fort until afternoon.
> 
> Sunday- Sept 24- Head for home VERY early. I normally drive straight through to home, but I don't think Dsister and DN will do well with that, so I'll probably stay somewhere between N. GA and Nashville. We are all off work Monday, the 25th.
> 
> j



Looks like a solid plan. We get in Monday the 18th, planning on setting up, maybe DS for some shopping, and fireworks on the  beach. 
Tuesday is DHS, with Sci Fi for dinner, then Fantasmic. 
Wednesday is MK and the Keys tour. 
Thursday have AK down, with no FOP, but Navai River and want to see ROL and photograph. 
Friday, we are set to hit EPCOT. 
Saturday is our Fort and relax day
Sunday we are back to AK with FOP scheduled.


----------



## tripleb

Here's our plan:
Sept. 16 - leave home and stay the night at Suwanee River State Park
Sept. 17 - arrive at the Fort mid-day. Hoop-Dee-Doo Review that evening
Sept. 18 - Magic Kingdom and 3 FP's
Sept. 19 - 20 - Epcot with 2 FP's. Will probably gain a few pounds around the Lake sampling stuff 
Sept. 21 - Animal Kingdom and 3 FP's
Sept. 22 - Whatever day
Sept. 23 - depart the Fort and back to Suwanee River State Park for one night
Sept. 24 - home :-(

If you have a day or two that you do not have any plans for while at the Fort, you should take a Disney Vacation Club tour. It's well worth the free lunch


----------



## Teamubr

tripleb said:


> If you have a day or two that you do not have any plans for while at the Fort, you should take a Disney Vacation Club tour. It's well worth the free lunch


Our friends did that one year and came back owners at SSR. 

As much as I would like, DVC just doesn't add up for the way we vacation. Especially at the $/point the way the newer places have been going.

j


----------



## tripleb

Teamubr said:


> Our friends did that one year and came back owners at SSR.
> 
> As much as I would like, DVC just doesn't add up for the way we vacation. Especially at the $/point the way the newer places have been going.
> 
> j



Oh, I agree. We didn't buy anything but enjoyed the free lunch and actually enjoyed the presentation. Disney is NOT high pressure like most of the other "time share" presentations. It's a good couple hours of a "different" side of Disney.


----------



## Rxdr2013

Hello everyone! I have booked a tent site sept 17 thru 21. We are annual passholders and live about 3 hours from Disney. We have been to Disney quite few times (my husband says hes done with Disney for a while!...not me!) This is my first time staying at the Fort. We did the backyard BBQ and saw some of the fort then and I couldn't wait to come back. This trip will be interesting. It will just be myself (I will be 25 weeks pregnant) and my 3 year old son. I haven't set up a tent in 10 years or gone camping for about that long ago either! Will be doing some trial runs at home for sure. My son and I will both be celebrating our birthdays mine the 19th and his the 25th.


----------



## Teamubr

Rxdr,

Welcome! 5 days at the Fort will be a great chance to see what it has to offer. 

Tell us more about your trip plans. Being annual pass holders, you've probably been there/done that, but September should be a great time to have a less busy time to do things.

j


----------



## Roobear77

I've been following along, finally chiming in.  We are arriving at the fort Tuesday September 26th, and leaving Friday October 6th.  We actually leave home (an hour north of Toronto) on Friday September 22nd, with an arrival in Clearwater/St. Pete's on the Sunday for 2 nights.  Our main purpose for stopping there is to spend Monday at the Clearwater Aquarium to meet Winter the dolphin who holds a special place in our hearts as my 5 year old DD is an amputee.  

DH and I tent camped at the fort back in 2007 and loved it.  We are coming this time with our tent trailer as I am too old and I don't drink nearly enough anymore to willingly sleep on the ground (even with an air mattress).  Bought the trailer last year, we've only had it out once, but are leaving this Saturday for an 8 night trip.  We've been making some mods for storage and I am so excited to try it out.  We are just figuring out our plans for our Disney time.  We are attending MNSSHP for the first time on Oct 1 (DD's 6th bday), have a few ADRS.  We have APs this year and this is our third trip since December, so looking to hit our favourites and do the things we always seem to miss (hello, Tom Sawyer's island, I'm looking at you!).  Planning on booking FPs and planning lots of down time at the Fort.  With my FP date coming up on Friday it is starting to feel real!  Getting excited!!


----------



## neatokimmo

I just wanted to say hi. We will be at the fort from sept 5-12 in a tent. I am bringing an AC and a mini fridge

We don't have park tickets because we already spent our vacation money on our May trip. I think there will be plenty to do though.

Our tent is 10 x 20, and our two canopies are 10x10. Do you think we will be able to cram all that on the sand part of the site?


----------



## Teamubr

Neatokimmo,

We are just going to miss you on our next trip. It sounds like you have a great plan for the Fort in September. 2 canopies and a big tent may be a bit much for the coquina pad. You can call the reservations line and have the basic dimensions of what you will be setting up added to your reservation. They have been really good at trying to accommodate your needs. I'm actually on hold with them right now trying to tell them I'm 65 ft long and would like to be in the 400 loop. I'll let everybody know how that goes when September 16th rolls around.

j


----------



## babynursedawn

Also been following along. We are heading to the fort on September 13th thru 21st. His first time to the fort ever, me first time back to the fort in 30 years. Planning 1 day at Universal, 1 at MK, and 1 at Epcot. Just plan on relaxing and exploring after that. And eating of course! Coming from Michigan, planning 1200 miles in three days.


----------



## Teamubr

Hello Dawn! 

And  to the Fort section of the DIS. I wish I had your kind if discipline. After 30 years and 1200 miles, I'd be going crazy wanting to see everything. It has only been 4 years since our last trip and we only have 1000 miles, but I'm sure I'll be in a park everyday.

Tell us more about your trip. What kind of site? Tent, RV or cabin? 

And I love your DIS name. Were you a "baby nurse" back in 2005? I'm a "baby nurse" since 1991. 

j


----------



## neatokimmo

Teamubr said:


> Neatokimmo,
> 
> We are just going to miss you on our next trip. It sounds like you have a great plan for the Fort in September. 2 canopies and a big tent may be a bit much for the coquina pad. You can call the reservations line and have the basic dimensions of what you will be setting up added to your reservation. They have been really good at trying to accommodate your needs. I'm actually on hold with them right now trying to tell them I'm 65 ft long and would like to be in the 400 loop. I'll let everybody know how that goes when September 16th rolls around.
> 
> j



Hi! Do I just call the regular reservation line?


----------



## Teamubr

neatokimmo said:


> Hi! Do I just call the regular reservation line?


Yes. That's what I did. 407-939-5277.

j


----------



## Rxdr2013

Our tent came in today! I am happy to say I was able to get it set up by myself with a little help from my 3 year old. He is so excited. He wanted to sleep in it tonight. We had assembled it up in our front yard sure we were getting all kinds of looks with the cars driving by! (as soon as I figure out how to post pics I will post one)

Our plans currently are:
Sept 17 depending on what time we leave the house but I'm thinking 12ish. Get to Fort and checked in and put tent up. Then head over to AK to get our passes we have to exchange our vouchers, I could go to MK to do to do but when we went to the Halloween party last year it was a mess with everyone leaving the park early and getting the party guests in and I dont want to deal with the crowds at the guest services. 

after getting our passes we have fastpasses to do Safari (not sure if we will do it since it is on the list of pregnancy no no rides., then the new boat at Pandora then see rivers of light. (Weve never seen it yet). Enjoy dinoland. Hopefully we will be back in time to watch the fireworks from the Halloween party from the dock at the fort.

Mon: enjoy the Fort maybe go to the pool then head to Hollywood and ride toy story take boat over to Epcot and enjoy some snacks at the Food and Wine Festival. Ride frozen, soarin (hopefully my son will be tall enough), nemo, spaceship earth.

Tues: We have a full day at MK planned. Eating breakfast at Ohana and I was just able to score our reservation for BOG for lunch.  My son is going to be so bummed I cant do barnstormer, seven dwarfs mine train, or the speedway but there's plenty else to do. Interesting the astro orbiter is not on the no no list. Wonder how it will be to get out of those ride cars, I can barely get out not being pregnant! This is also a party night and we won't be attending so we will prob leave like 5ish to get back to the Fort. Campire sing along and enjoy the movie hopefully the fire ban will be lifted so we can enjoy some smores. 

Wed: enjoy morning at Fort. Go to MK later in the day its EMH evening so the park is open til 10.

Thur: check out. See how we feel maybe go to a park but depends when we wake up etc. I have to be at work the next day for my 13 hour shift. I always like to plan right up til the time and may actually try to leave early to get home at a decent time. 

We are planning on getting the quick service dining plan especially since we can use the snack credits at Food and Wine. I plan on cooking breakfast at our campsite but we will see how that ends up working out.

Our plans are packed, but since we've been so many times to the parks we might not be so aggressive. 

Michelle


----------



## Teamubr

Looks like a great plan, Michelle. Post some pics of your tent so we will know who to look for when we are out looping.

Just curious, but are you a PharmD? The Rx Dr. in your ID makes me wonder. If so, there are quite a few of us in healthcare on here.

j


----------



## Rxdr2013

Teamubr said:


> Looks like a great plan, Michelle. Post some pics of your tent so we will know who to look for when we are out looping.
> 
> Just curious, but are you a PharmD? The Rx Dr. in your ID makes me wonder. If so, there are quite a few of us in healthcare on here.
> 
> j


Yep I am a pharmD!


----------



## babynursedawn

Teamubr said:


> Hello Dawn!
> 
> And  to the Fort section of the DIS. I wish I had your kind if discipline. After 30 years and 1200 miles, I'd be going crazy wanting to see everything. It has only been 4 years since our last trip and we only have 1000 miles, but I'm sure I'll be in a park everyday.
> 
> Tell us more about your trip. What kind of site? Tent, RV or cabin?
> 
> And I love your DIS name. Were you a "baby nurse" back in 2005? I'm a "baby nurse" since 1991.
> 
> j



Im definitely going crazy with anticipation!! We have had lots of trips to the world luckily, but never once went to the fort. It just never worked out to even be able to stop by. And I truly have some wonderful memories camping there as a kid.

Booked a FHU site, hoping for 1600 loop. Want to look out over the canals in the early morning and see the birds. Towing a 26 foot TT. Got my cable to watch some resort TV!

Babynurse since 2001. Still loving it. Well most of the time lol


----------



## Rxdr2013




----------



## neatokimmo

Rxdr2013 said:


> View attachment 256681


You will be happy you have the screen on the front. Much easier shoe removal and good airflow.


----------



## babynursedawn

The set-up


----------



## PaHunter

Rxdr2013 said:


> Our tent came in today! I am happy to say I was able to get it set up by myself with a little help from my 3 year old. He is so excited. He wanted to sleep in it tonight. We had assembled it up in our front yard sure we were getting all kinds of looks with the cars driving by! (as soon as I figure out how to post pics I will post one)
> 
> Our plans currently are:
> Sept 17 depending on what time we leave the house but I'm thinking 12ish. Get to Fort and checked in and put tent up. Then head over to AK to get our passes we have to exchange our vouchers, I could go to MK to do to do but when we went to the Halloween party last year it was a mess with everyone leaving the park early and getting the party guests in and I dont want to deal with the crowds at the guest services.
> 
> after getting our passes we have fastpasses to do Safari (not sure if we will do it since it is on the list of pregnancy no no rides., then the new boat at Pandora then see rivers of light. (Weve never seen it yet). Enjoy dinoland. Hopefully we will be back in time to watch the fireworks from the Halloween party from the dock at the fort.
> 
> Mon: enjoy the Fort maybe go to the pool then head to Hollywood and ride toy story take boat over to Epcot and enjoy some snacks at the Food and Wine Festival. Ride frozen, soarin (hopefully my son will be tall enough), nemo, spaceship earth.
> 
> Tues: We have a full day at MK planned. Eating breakfast at Ohana and I was just able to score our reservation for BOG for lunch.  My son is going to be so bummed I cant do barnstormer, seven dwarfs mine train, or the speedway but there's plenty else to do. Interesting the astro orbiter is not on the no no list. Wonder how it will be to get out of those ride cars, I can barely get out not being pregnant! This is also a party night and we won't be attending so we will prob leave like 5ish to get back to the Fort. Campire sing along and enjoy the movie hopefully the fire ban will be lifted so we can enjoy some smores.
> 
> Wed: enjoy morning at Fort. Go to MK later in the day its EMH evening so the park is open til 10.
> 
> Thur: check out. See how we feel maybe go to a park but depends when we wake up etc. I have to be at work the next day for my 13 hour shift. I always like to plan right up til the time and may actually try to leave early to get home at a decent time.
> 
> We are planning on getting the quick service dining plan especially since we can use the snack credits at Food and Wine. I plan on cooking breakfast at our campsite but we will see how that ends up working out.
> 
> Our plans are packed, but since we've been so many times to the parks we might not be so aggressive.
> 
> Michelle



Just remember the new Fort check in time is officially 3pm. So a site may or not be ready if you arrive earlier.  Sounds like great plans otherwise.


----------



## PaHunter

Wow, 16 trips going on so far in the month of Sept, that is a lot of good times being had. Sure hope that Disney has stocked up on the pixie dust for everyone.


----------



## Teamubr

September is shaping up to be a big DIS Meet. 

I called the reservations line yesterday. I had a lovely 15 minute wait on hold listening to the Disney music. I added in my total rig length and 400 Loop request. The conversation about site length was a little funny when I said I just wanted to note on the reservation that I am pretty long. She reads off the Premium site dimensions of 18 ft wide by 50 ft long from her script. I said yes, that would be the "typical" Premium site, but I won't fit on a typical site and I know there is some variation in the sites. She reads off what I had put into the early registration info of "slides and an awning". I said, I'm not worried about 18 ft wide. It's the 50 ft that is too short. She pauses and says carefully, "How long are you?" I said 65 ft. 5er is a little over 42. The truck is a little under 23. And then she replied, "Oh my. That is certainly something they will want noted on the reservation." Glad I called.

I did mention that a certain Chris Bowman has been stalking me and has also requested the 400 loop. She said they would be sure to keep us well apart. Something about blocking out too much sun light for that amount of time. 

The whole process went smooth and the CM was great about making sure the Fort would see the notes. She did remind me that these were only requests. Actually, I'd be good getting anywhere in the Fort. I'm kind of excited about having a cart (1st time ever) and staying in a different part of the campground.

j


----------



## PaHunter

Teamubr said:


> September is shaping up to be a big DIS Meet.
> 
> I called the reservations line yesterday. I had a lovely 15 minute wait on hold listening to the Disney music. I added in my total rig length and 400 Loop request. The conversation about site length was a little funny when I said I just wanted to note on the reservation that I am pretty long. She reads off the Premium site dimensions of 18 ft wide by 50 ft long from her script. I said yes, that would be the "typical" Premium site, but I won't fit on a typical site and I know there is some variation in the sites. She reads off what I had put into the early registration info of "slides and an awning". I said, I'm not worried about 18 ft wide. It's the 50 ft that is too short. She pauses and says carefully, "How long are you?" I said 65 ft. 5er is a little over 42. The truck is a little under 23. And then she replied, "Oh my. That is certainly something they will want noted on the reservation." Glad I called.
> 
> I did mention that a certain Chris Bowman has been stalking me and has also requested the 400 loop. She said they would be sure to keep us well apart. Something about blocking out too much sun light for that amount of time.
> 
> The whole process went smooth and the CM was great about making sure the Fort would see the notes. She did remind me that these were only requests. Actually, I'd be good getting anywhere in the Fort. I'm kind of excited about having a cart (1st time ever) and staying in a different part of the campground.
> 
> j



Think they were more worried about us being near each other and upsetting the balance of the earth with our big rigs than losing a little sun.  
That is why I had also called, being 65 feet overall is a concern for sure, and well the 18 feet is enough for even those of us with 6 slides. 
Need to work on some of my trailer/Disney projects, where has the time gone.....


----------



## 5rookiesDIY

Hi! We have just jumped on board for the planning of our first Disney trip for THIS September! Crazy how it all fell together in just one week. It's been 24 hour vacation and park planning ever since we made our Fort reservation one week ago. My family and I will be staying at the Fort Sept.9-16 in a large 5th wheel camper. We got a golf cart too. I saw someone mention that it would be really good to get one. I'm glad we did after I saw the map of the Fort!! Oy!

I can't figure out how to get a profile pic up here (help!)

Looking forward to reading everyone's plans and learning from experienced Disney vacationers.


----------



## bama_ed

Teamubr said:


> I did mention that a certain Chris Bowman has been stalking me and has also requested the 400 loop. She said they would be sure to keep us well apart. Something about blocking out too much sun light for that amount of time.







5rookiesDIY said:


> I can't figure out how to get a profile pic up here (help!)



Dude (or Dudette),

Use the "Upload a File" button under the emoticon menu on the right here as you are creating your post and choose your JPG or PNG file or whatever format the picture file is.  Just make sure after it uploads to choose the Full Size button and not Thumbnail (I got old eyes). 

We love pictures!

Bama Ed


----------



## 2goofycampers

5rookiesDIY said:


> I can't figure out how to get a profile pic up here (help!


Look for your name (5rookiesDIY) in upper right corner. A drop box will appear, click on avatar, directions will be there for a pic.


----------



## bama_ed

2goofycampers said:


> Look for your name (5rookiesDIY) in upper right corner. A drop box will appear, click on avatar, directions will be there for a pic.



Ooops.  I missed the word "profile".

And THAT's why she's the sheriff 'round here.  

Bama Ed


----------



## PaHunter

5rookiesDIY said:


> Hi! We have just jumped on board for the planning of our first Disney trip for THIS September! Crazy how it all fell together in just one week. It's been 24 hour vacation and park planning ever since we made our Fort reservation one week ago. My family and I will be staying at the Fort Sept.9-16 in a large 5th wheel camper. We got a golf cart too. I saw someone mention that it would be really good to get one. I'm glad we did after I saw the map of the Fort!! Oy!
> 
> I can't figure out how to get a profile pic up here (help!)
> 
> Looking forward to reading everyone's plans and learning from experienced Disney vacationers.


We love large 5th wheels, our is 42 plus with 6 slides.


----------



## Teamubr

5rookiesDIY said:


> Hi! We have just jumped on board for the planning of our first Disney trip for THIS September.


Looks like you are literally new to the DIS and the Camping forum. Welcome and congrats on grabbing the September ressie. 

If you haven't read up on these forums before signing up, have fun. There is so much great info on here, but you can go a little crazy trying to take it all in. 

We will be arriving as you are pulling out. We'll wave on the way in. Look for another big 5er. That will be us. 

j


----------



## PaHunter

Teamubr said:


> September is shaping up to be a big DIS Meet.
> 
> I did mention that a certain Chris has been stalking me and has also requested the 400 loop. She said they would be sure to keep us well apart.
> 
> j



Well, well, I guess I will bring the Yuengling Beer, nothing better on the East Coast. 
And really, Stalking ??? I mean come one, doesn't everyone need at least one good stalker in their life?? 
Looking forward to meeting everyone this trip, then the countdown begins to GSP Episode III.


----------



## PaHunter

This is my latest trailer project, a place to hang our keys when we come in....
 
He still needs to be stained or painted, not sure and poly.


----------



## friendofeeyore

PaHunter I love your Mickey key hanger! Hope to see y'all in Sept. 9th thru Oct ? We also will be at the 3rd GSP. Can't wait!!


----------



## MinnesotaChill

PaHunter said:


> Think they were more worried about us being near each other and upsetting the balance of the earth with our big rigs than losing a little sun.
> That is why I had also called, being 65 feet overall is a concern for sure, and well the 18 feet is enough for even those of us with 6 slides.
> Need to work on some of my trailer/Disney projects, where has the time gone.....



We will also be there around that time (9/20-24) and are 65'. If there aren't any more spots in the 400 loop, what's another good option? We are brand new working full-timers and this will be exactly our fourth attempt at getting in a campground. You may want to have your popcorn ready. It took us an hour to get into our driveway and we haven't moved since. Move out date is 9/1/17. Minnesota plates, FordF350 with Jayco North Pointe. Hope to see you there!


----------



## Sleepy425

This isn't on the topic of September trips, but anyone want to explain to me why you chose a 5th wheel vs regular hitch tow behind vs camper you drive?  My husband is desperately trying to get me to "invest" in a camping set up, and I'm trying to figure out why someone would want one kind over another.
This next trip we are camping how I prefer - in a cabin Sept 7-9 before switching over a DVC room at AKV.  So he has a hard sell to get me to agree to any kind of camping set up.


----------



## Teamubr

MinnesotaChill said:


> If there aren't any more spots in the 400 loop, what's another good option?
> 
> You may want to have your popcorn ready. It took us an hour to get into our driveway and we haven't moved since.
> 
> Minnesota plates, FordF350 with Jayco North Pointe. Hope to see you there!


MNChill,

We'll keep an eye out for you. If you have a Premium site reserved, almost any of the sites should be ok. Inner loop in 1400 may be a little tight for 65 ft, but give them a call so they know your dimensions and they will fix you up. Personally, I like to be close to the Settlement. I love the sounds of the boats and the easy walk to the marina and Settlement bus stop. Since Chris (PA Hunter) said he requested the 400 loop, I figured I'd try to get in close to another DISer. Besides, he is coming to the GSP DIS fest next year and I thought I owed it to him to fill him in on what to expect.



Sleepy425 said:


> Anyone want to explain to me why you chose a 5th wheel vs regular hitch tow behind vs camper you drive?


Sleepy,

I have had a hybrid, a TT and now, two 5ers. For me it is the extra space, both inside and out. Most 5ers have considerably more outside storage and generally better inside storage. They are typically taller which allows more head room and more space options going up (storage, bunks) that you don't have in a TT. TTs will typically get you better fuel mileage. Most don't weigh as much as a similar length 5er and are shorter. I personally think they are easier to back up, but a 5er is more comfortable towing in general. No sway. They feel more stable overall. 5ers are also much easier to hitch up. Get the pin box the right height, back in, lock the hitch and raise the legs. None of the guessing trying to line up a ball and hitch, cranking down the tongue jack, chains, WD bars (that seem to want to kill you), sway control.

As for talking you out of a cabin or DVC. I wouldn't buy a camper only to use at the Fort (unless I lived close enough to go often). I think most of us have campers because we love camping. The Fort just happens to be the happiest place to camp... anywhere. If you think you would like camping, then consider a camper, but I wouldn't buy one just to have an alternative to staying at a WDW or off site resort.


j


----------



## FtW Mike

Sleepy  I defer to Teamubr's expertise on differences between types of trailers not having one myself.  We got our class A after I introduced my wife to camping a la cabin at the Fort on her first visit to WDW.  She loved it.  We made friends with a couple who happened to be long term residents in The Fort who gave us a 50 cent tour of their coach.  On our next visit we did a split stay  AKL/ Ft W Cabin and all she wanted was to move to Cabin. I suspect I didn't help that I would sit upright in bed every 2nd or 3rd night and call for our bigger dog WookieBear.  That is when she announced we needed to get an RV.  We got ours 3.5 years ago and are now looking for another as we now have 3 dogs so a 3rd slide is needed and to be honest we got one that wasn't maintained as it needed to be by a prior owner and is in for repairs too often. We love that when we do use it we sleep in OUR bed.  The dogs love to come with us and enjoy ADVENTURING more than going to CAMP.  We have found some local campgrounds near us that we enjoy going to and have met some great people along the way. Stick around this forum for a bit and you will find we are an odd lot but a fun one.   Solid advice when needed,  cheerful banter when appropriate  in short friends


----------



## FtW Mike

PaHunter said:


> Well, well, I guess I will bring the Yuengling Beer, nothing better on the East Coast.
> And really, Stalking ??? I mean come one, doesn't everyone need at least one good stalker in their life??
> Looking forward to meeting everyone this trip, then the countdown begins to GSP Episode III.


 Chris it has been a few years but I was always fond of STROH'S .  I think Teamubr is the one stalking Like you I am looking forward to GSP III Hopefully I will get to meet Bama Ed. Garneska and one or two others during Marathon weekend in Jan.  You I hope to meet in Hershey at show


----------



## Sleepy425

Teamubr said:


> MNChill,
> 
> We'll keep an eye out for you. If you have a Premium site reserved, almost any of the sites should be ok. Inner loop in 1400 may be a little tight for 65 ft, but give them a call so they know your dimensions and they will fix you up. Personally, I like to be close to the Settlement. I love the sounds of the boats and the easy walk to the marina and Settlement bus stop. Since Chris (PA Hunter) said he requested the 400 loop, I figured I'd try to get in close to another DISer. Besides, he is coming to the GSP DIS fest next year and I thought I owed it to him to fill him in on what to expect.
> 
> 
> Sleepy,
> 
> I have had a hybrid, a TT and now, two 5ers. For me it is the extra space, both inside and out. Most 5ers have considerably more outside storage and generally better inside storage. They are typically taller which allows more head room and more space options going up (storage, bunks) that you don't have in a TT. TTs will typically get you better fuel mileage. Most don't weigh as much as a similar length 5er and are shorter. I personally think they are easier to back up, but a 5er is more comfortable towing in general. No sway. They feel more stable overall. 5ers are also much easier to hitch up. Get the pin box the right height, back in, lock the hitch and raise the legs. None of the guessing trying to line up a ball and hitch, cranking down the tongue jack, chains, WD bars (that seem to want to kill you), sway control.
> 
> As for talking you out of a cabin or DVC. I wouldn't buy a camper only to use at the Fort (unless I lived close enough to go often). I think most of us have campers because we love camping. The Fort just happens to be the happiest place to camp... anywhere. If you think you would like camping, then consider a camper, but I wouldn't buy one just to have an alternative to staying at a WDW or off site resort.
> 
> 
> j


It would be for camping up here (we're from CT).  We own a single wide trailer on a nice, secluded plot of land in VT that is in poor condition but the family won't fix it up, so we are mostly just going to camp there from now on. My grandfather had an RV and put the necessary hookups and leveled out part of the lot for it, so my husband wants something to camp in for when we go up there (and then we would start camping other places more local, too). Since it is a 5 hour drive (more with 4 kids) he wants something easier to set up than the tent when we get up there at night.
ETA: this isn't something we will be buying soon. I need to do a lot more research to make sure it's the right decision. But going to the RV stores isn't the best place for research - I want opinions from people who aren't trying to sell me anything. (Although the Geo Mini we looked at was very tempting...until I reminded the guy I have 4 kids and it didn't even sleep 4 people. )


----------



## 2goofycampers

You definitely need a camper with a double bunk house/ 4 bunks. That should help narrow it down a bit. If you're going to use a truck you already own that will narrow it down some more.


----------



## Atlanta WDW Fan

Well after a total blow out WDW trip last September, with Park Hoppers, Dining Plan, and a wonderful stay at Caribbean Beach, we have decided on a much more laid back FW stay for this year. I can't wait to camp there again! FW is just such a spectacular resort. It is very much a destination unto itself. We will be tent camping, so I am kind of hoping for something the 1500 loop. Our last tent stay was in the 2000 loop and it was fine, but a little removed. Our only park journey this year is going to be Not So Scary for one night. It just seems wrong to come WDW and not go the Magic Kingdom. I think I'll go ahead and make my ressie for next year to check out all the new additions too! I'm am so ready for some Fort Time!


----------



## Teamubr

Atlanta WDW Fan said:


> Well after a total blow out WDW trip last September, we have decided on a much more laid back FW stay for this year.


Nice! Hopefully the fairy dust will fall your way and you land in the 1500 loop. 

Let us know when you are coming in and we'll leave the light on for you. 

j


----------



## Atlanta WDW Fan

Thanks Teamubr! We'll be there on the 10th of September. I'm looking forward to some kicking back at the Fort. Buying a brand new bike just for the occasion.


----------



## Teamubr

Atlanta WDW Fan said:


> We'll be there on the 10th of September. I'm looking forward to some kicking back at the Fort. Buying a brand new bike just for the occasion.


We will be in the following Sunday. If you're still there, we'll keep an eye out.

j


----------



## jjbmk144

We're coming home from Sept. 19th until Sept. 28th mostly with DS and family with one grandson who is new to WDW.  Looking forward to another great time and watching our 2 grandsons react to all there is to see!


----------



## PaHunter

Been a busy week, DW traveling for work, OT for me. Still have managed to get on of my projects almost done, a new key holder for the trailer. What does everyone think ?? Will this work ??

 
Now I have to get it mounted in the trailer.


----------



## Teamubr

Great job. Did you cit Mickey on a scroll saw? Fantastic job if you did.

Is that an up close pic or do you have big key rings?

j


----------



## PaHunter

Teamubr said:


> Great job. Did you cit Mickey on a scroll saw? Fantastic job if you did.
> 
> Is that an up close pic or do you have big key rings?
> 
> j



Actually was cut out using a coping saw. And yes they are bigger shaker pegs, the DW and I have caribiners on our keys to hang them.


----------



## FtW Mike

Teamubr said:


> Great job. Did you cit Mickey on a scroll saw? Fantastic job if you did.
> 
> Is that an up close pic or do you have big key rings?
> 
> j


 Jim didn't you see the pics of his rig  or are you just forgetting the comments of both of you being side by side in 400 loop and having it tip over  ( Thank you member of Congress for that vital bit of basic Earth Science I wouldn't have known about otherwise)  Of course he needs Large Pegs for his Keys


----------



## friendofeeyore

U did a great job on the key holder! Hope to see y'all next month. Arriving 9/20 & leaving in October if God's willing & the creek don't rise!


----------



## PaHunter

Well finishing up another weekend of camping. The nephews joined us this time and have had a good time. Had a problem with my GFCI outlets, but seems to be working now. Outdoor kitchen is great for little kids. And still working on packing stuff, moving stuff around finding out what works best. Next camping trip......The Fort !!!


----------



## Sleepy425

PaHunter said:


> Well finishing up another weekend of camping. The nephews joined us this time and have had a good time. Had a problem with my GFCI outlets, but seems to be working now. Outdoor kitchen is great for little kids. And still working on packing stuff, moving stuff around finding out what works best. Next camping trip......The Fort !!!


Do you have a picture of the outdoor kitchen?  Or did I miss it in a previous post?
Love hearing your updates.  We are still just very casually looking at campers.  My husband right now is loving the Keystone Hideout.  We only have a Ford Flex, so we can't have anything too big..


----------



## PaHunter

Sleepy425 said:


> Do you have a picture of the outdoor kitchen?  Or did I miss it in a previous post?
> Love hearing your updates.  We are still just very casually looking at campers.  My husband right now is loving the Keystone Hideout.  We only have a Ford Flex, so we can't have anything too big..



Sleepy425, here are pictures of my outdoor kitchen, we do not have a stove or grill in the kitchen. Our grill is mounted to the rear bumper. This allows us to have drinks for the nephews in the fridge and they can wash their hands in the sink also. 
 

 
The apple to the right on a command hook is a lightweight cutting board. The spice rack I had made before our first trip to Disney for our old travel trailer.


----------



## PaHunter

Ok, so camping trip done, trailer unloaded, kind of, and now to ship the nephews back to their parents and we can get down to the business of getting ready for Disney.
Time to start making my lists and checking it twice and triple check that it is packed.


----------



## friendofeeyore

Chris, Love your outside kitchen. I used our a lot when we had one.


----------



## Sargsquiggle

tripleb said:


> We will be there Sept. 17 - 23. This will be our first Ft. Wilderness stay.


Cool. Same here for my family. We are new to camping and figured Disney would be a good "one of our first trips"


----------



## Teamubr

@Sargsquiggle,

 to the Fort home on the DIS. There are going to be quite a few of us there at the same time. Tell us more about your plans. 

j


----------



## KornBred

I was a little reluctant to post on here but decided to man up. We will have our first stay in Fort Wilderness Sept. 3rd thru Sept. 9th.... at the cabins. I know the cabins are nice and it is still in the Fort, but I am a big (yes I am large also) tent camper. Just got a 10 person tent last year to replace the old one and have only used it 3 times due to...well the wife hates camping. 16 years and she still won't budge, especially after about 4 attempts to camp. It is my secret shame. I have an awesome queen airbed, a badass Coleman camping lantern that I got for Xmas, and every cool camping item I could find, yet I am relegated to the cabins. But it was the only way to get to stay at the Fort finally so I caved. But I know we will still have fun. She is letting me rent a golf cart too which is cool, least she can do after she made me sell my popup years ago.  But I am excited for my first trip to the Fort. Hope to see you guys there. And yes, most of this is me being funny, but I do love that tent camping.


----------



## PaHunter

Sargsquiggle said:


> Cool. Same here for my family. We are new to camping and figured Disney would be a good "one of our first trips"



Wow, talk about go big or go home. First trip is to Disney, gonna be hard to follow that up anywhere.


----------



## Sargsquiggle

Teamubr said:


> @Sargsquiggle,
> 
> to the Fort home on the DIS. There are going to be quite a few of us there at the same time. Tell us more about your plans.
> 
> j[/QUOTE
> We have made many trips to WDW over the years but this is our first at the Fort. Bought a 2001 Georgie Boy MH in Feb. and made one trip to Gulf Shores and stayed in a couple of Alabama State Parks but this is the tip we have been looking forward to. Plan on leaving after work on Friday the 15TH and drive for about 4 hours and stay the night someplace then drive the rest of the way on Saturday. Check-in early Sunday morning. What loops are the best 100 and 200? We don't want to be in the back 40 away from everything so what are suggestions?


----------



## PaHunter

Looking forward to seeing these again......40 days.
 
 
Second picture from wdwinfo, as I did not have one of the building handy. Thanks to them.

40 days, a lot to do, laundry being done, packing clothes. Shopping for dinner, pick up our new griddle. But this weekend we have to interrupt the Disney planning for a trip to the Airshow !!! First one that has been held at AVP in about 17 years. Camera's are ready and hope to get some good photo's.


----------



## jbrostek

Love catching up on the trip reports.  It has been a busy year for me.  I have had a lot going on and some ups and downs along the way.  But things are back on the up and we have the winter trip booked only 2 weeks after I return from Seattle for my nieces wedding.  But the plus side, I get to do Disney on my birthday again!!!

Keep posting so I can get my Disney fill till the next trip in October!!!


----------



## PaHunter

jbrostek said:


> Love catching up on the trip reports.  It has been a busy year for me.  I have had a lot going on and some ups and downs along the way.  But things are back on the up and we have the winter trip booked only 2 weeks after I return from Seattle for my nieces wedding.  But the plus side, I get to do Disney on my birthday again!!!
> 
> Keep posting so I can get my Disney fill till the next trip in October!!!



Had not heard from you, figured you were very busy. Glad to hear you have a trip booked, and a wedding in Seattle sounds like a good time. We all have those up and downs, but keep a smile on, keep camping and well a trip to Disney never hurts.


----------



## Teamubr

I'm following along with Chris. We are going up to the Illinois State Fair this weekend to see the Pentatonix. Nice opportunity to stay at a SP close to the fair. Brought the camper home tonight to get the frige cooled down and took the opportunity to do a little decorating for Disney.

  
I think we are almost ready.

j​


----------



## tripleb

Got home last Sunday from a 5 day cruise ( not on Disney Cruise Lines ), first thing the wife did was take care of the laundry ... next thing she did was start packing clothing in the 5th wheel for the Sept. Fort Wilderness adventure


----------



## tlwfun89

So this will be our first stay at Ft wilderness  and with our mini camper although small seems perfect although hubby thinks we should put a sticker on it that says I'm having an out of money experience


----------



## bama_ed

Sargsquiggle, when you click "reply" and it quotes/copies the text to the input box, type your response AFTER the quote (outside of it as it were) so that we can see your response.

"Best" loops are a matter of opinion and it matters what level of campsite you reserved (Premium, Preferred, Full, Tent).  For Premium, 400 and 700 put you near Trails End and the boat dock.  600, 800-100 are all near the Meadow Trading Post and Pool.  For Preferred, 100 and 200 near TE and dock.  By design the Fulls are in the back 40, so to speak.  It just depends on what you want.

Bama Ed

PS - see the Fort map with loop numbers in this thread in post #8 to see what loops are where:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/fort-wilderness-resort-information-a-work-in-progress.3502095/


----------



## Teamubr

We are now officially ready to go to the Fort. 

New globe came in today. I pre-drilled the pilot holes, ran the hole saw backwards and no drama. 

Mickey is done! 

 

j


----------



## FtW Mike

Mickey looks very nice Jim


----------



## PaHunter

And one more thing to get done before Disney now. Need to season the new griddle top. Saw one being used last weekend, found one on sale. This maybe the cat's meow, and I may never hook up my grill again. We will see. Have to unpack it then will post a picture tomorrow. Now I am beat, it is off to bed.


----------



## PaHunter

New Griddle, just need to season it before we use it.


----------



## Teamubr

PaHunter said:


> New Griddle, just need to season it before we use it.


Very nice. After seeing Michael's at the GSP meet, DW thinks these are pretty neat. 

How much was that puppy?

j


----------



## PaHunter

Teamubr said:


> Very nice. After seeing Michael's at the GSP meet, DW thinks these are pretty neat.
> 
> How much was that puppy?
> 
> j



This is the smallest one, found it on sale at walmart, for 51 bucks. HSN has the two burner 22 inch version for 149. Think for just us two this one will work well. See how we like it, maybe get the bigger one in the future.


----------



## Roobear77

Well, we just finished up our 8 day summer camping trip, next trip out is headed south.  42 days and counting.  Was making  a small list of things we needed to add to the pop up before we left, was thinking we were doing pretty well.  On the second last day of our trip a huge storm blew up and completely destroyed the awning on the pop up.  Bent poles, torn metal.  The awning wasn't in great shape (small holes in the canvas) so time for a new one.  It was a Carefree of Colorado awning, but we are looking at replacing it with a Dometic with a screen room.  Need to make some decisions about where to order from being that we are in Canada.


----------



## Sleepy425

KornBred said:


> I was a little reluctant to post on here but decided to man up. We will have our first stay in Fort Wilderness Sept. 3rd thru Sept. 9th.... at the cabins. I know the cabins are nice and it is still in the Fort, but I am a big (yes I am large also) tent camper. Just got a 10 person tent last year to replace the old one and have only used it 3 times due to...well the wife hates camping. 16 years and she still won't budge, especially after about 4 attempts to camp. It is my secret shame. I have an awesome queen airbed, a badass Coleman camping lantern that I got for Xmas, and every cool camping item I could find, yet I am relegated to the cabins. But it was the only way to get to stay at the Fort finally so I caved. But I know we will still have fun. She is letting me rent a golf cart too which is cool, least she can do after she made me sell my popup years ago.  But I am excited for my first trip to the Fort. Hope to see you guys there. And yes, most of this is me being funny, but I do love that tent camping.


Wait, am I your wife?  
We will be at the cabins Sept 7-9.  My husband is trying to get me into tent camping, but I just have no desire to build my hotel room every time I go on vacation.  We are looking into a travel trailer so  I can at least have all the beds made and things set before we get to our destination.


----------



## Sleepy425

Teamubr said:


> We are now officially ready to go to the Fort.
> 
> New globe came in today. I pre-drilled the pilot holes, ran the hole saw backwards and no drama.
> 
> Mickey is done!
> 
> View attachment 260476
> 
> j


I love this!!!  You made that or bought it like that?


----------



## Teamubr

Sleepy425 said:


> I love this!!!  You made that or bought it like that?


I made this one. There are quite a few of us that have made one. I can't take credit. There is a post here on the Camping Forum with the directions. I did see where there is a link where you can buy one, but I think it uses a tabl umbrella base instead of a milk can and it was pretty expensive. Even having to buy an extra globe, I have right at $100 in mine.

j


----------



## tripleb

Just added 2 more days to our Fort adventure so, 9 days total at the fort  Ooops, mis-calculated, make that 3 days


----------



## PaHunter

So today found the DW and I taking my father to an airshow. He was not sure he had ever been, and well I know I need to take all these chances to spend time with him. Everyone had a great time, got a little too much sun, even wearing sun block.
If you have followed any of my other posts....you know I love to take photographs...and well today I got one or two that maybe good enough to share as I did shoot 1266 photo's.
During the airshow an F18 had a problem, he flew out of the area, burning off most of the fuel, returned to land, with all emergency vehicles on the line. Landed safely, and taxied down to the hanger area to get fixed up. Since they did not finish the demo, they decided to fly the back up F18 for a full demo flight, was way cool. Also got to see the F22 Raptor fly, very nice. Glad they brought the airshow back, hope it becomes an annual event.


P51D Mustang, this shot is displayed just as it was taken, no corrections at all. Just added the watermark.


Also as shot, The P51D and the F22 Raptor.



A MIG 17, again as shot with no modifications.

We now return you to your regularly scheduled programming.......


----------



## PaHunter

Did my online check in today, will not be near the elevator.
Working on our dinner menu for dinner at the campground, so we can go shopping to get ready for this trip.


----------



## FtW Mike

Did you at least ask for a Pack and Play


----------



## PaHunter

FtW Mike said:


> Did you at least ask for a Pack and Play



The DW says there is enough to do there, that I don't need the Pack and Play to keep me amused.


----------



## tripleb

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice pics PaHunter. Since I live right next door to Eglin AFB, I get to see an air show everyday


----------



## PaHunter

Ok, well we are at 34 days to go. The rest to the September crew should be getting ready and getting excited, as some are only two weeks out  now. Looking forward to some TR's coming and pictures. Have some work left to do, load the trailer, check lists, and some site decorations, which I am hoping to get done. 
Good news, got a job on dayshift, so will be working Monday to Friday 7-330, finally get to see the DW again after six months. I have been working 330 pm until midnight or later. She is happy and timing could not be better for Disney prep. 
34 Days !!!! Woo HOoo !!!


----------



## tripleb

33 for me PaHunter ... but who's counting  I am currently working on our "Disney sign" to put out front of our site. I'll post pics when I'm done.


----------



## North of Mouse

Teamubr said:


> We are now officially ready to go to the Fort.
> 
> New globe came in today. I pre-drilled the pilot holes, ran the hole saw backwards and no drama.
> 
> Mickey is done!
> 
> View attachment 260476
> 
> j



Like your Mickey lamp!!  My ds surprised me for my birthday with one (also one for his wife). It has a remote and changes colors, or can be set on one color. Had it set in a heavy wrought iron umbrella base. Plan to let it have it's first FW initiation first of Dec.


----------



## Teamubr

PaHunter said:


> Ok, well we are at 34 days to go.
> Good news, got a job on dayshift, so will be working Monday to Friday 7-330,


Congrats on the day shift. I worked nights for 12 years and evenings for a few years before that. DW was a restaurant manager back then and worked anything, so I know how it goes to not see each other for days.



tripleb said:


> 33 for me PaHunter ... but who's counting  I am currently working on our "Disney sign" to put out front of our site. I'll post pics when I'm done.


I won't rub it in, but I'm at 32 days... OK, I'll rub a little. . Today is the last day I can modify my MagicBands according to MDE. One month from today, I'll be driving to Lake Louisa for my overnight stay to arrive bright and early at the Fort. I haven't even started to pack. I actually have to run down and put the cover back on the camper. We were out this past weekend and I thought I'd get another camping trip in before heading to the Fort, but that may not happen.



North of Mouse said:


> Like your Mickey lamp!!  My ds surprised me for my birthday with one (also one for his wife). It has a remote and changes colors, or can be set on one color. Had it set in a heavy wrought iron umbrella base. Plan to let it have it's first FW initiation first of Dec.


Very nice. Flametamr sent me a link to get one of the remote, multicolor LED bulbs. I was going to be boring and just put a white bulb in until I saw everyone's fancy ones at GSP.

j


----------



## PaHunter

Teamubr said:


> Congrats on the day shift. I worked nights for 12 years and evenings for a few years before that. DW was a restaurant manager back then and worked anything, so I know how it goes to not see each other for days.
> 
> 
> I won't rub it in, but I'm at 32 days... OK, I'll rub a little. . Today is the last day I can modify my MagicBands according to MDE. One month from today, I'll be driving to Lake Louisa for my overnight stay to arrive bright and early at the Fort. I haven't even started to pack. I actually have to run down and put the cover back on the camper. We were out this past weekend and I thought I'd get another camping trip in before heading to the Fort, but that may not happen.
> 
> 
> Very nice. Flametamr sent me a link to get one of the remote, multicolor LED bulbs. I was going to be boring and just put a white bulb in until I saw everyone's fancy ones at GSP.
> 
> j



DW will be happy to see me again, it is ok, we will be on the road right behind you, and yes I will bring my boring white mickey lamp to the fort.


----------



## KornBred

19 days until we check into the Cabins. It is all coming together.


----------



## bama_ed

PaHunter said:


> Ok, well we are at 34 days to go. The rest to the September crew should be getting ready and getting excited, as some are only two weeks out  now. Looking forward to some TR's coming and pictures. Have some work left to do, load the trailer, check lists, and some site decorations, which I am hoping to get done.
> Good news, got a job on dayshift, so will be working Monday to Friday 7-330, finally get to see the DW again after six months. I have been working 330 pm until midnight or later. She is happy and timing could not be better for Disney prep.
> 34 Days !!!! Woo HOoo !!!



I am happy for you getting dayshift now, PaHunter.

You were working the Ol' Tiggerdad Swing Shift prior (he is a former poster here, used to post some times, then he got reg'ler hours and got respectable). 

I'm keeping my eye out at Lowe's, Home Depot, and Walmart for Halloween decore' for my October trip.  Fall can't get here soon enough.

Bama Ed


----------



## KornBred

Lowe's has their stuff in. I will be getting some of this soon.


----------



## neatokimmo

I am so excited, we have less than three weeks 

I wonder how crowded the pools are now? School has started for the locals right?


----------



## tripleb

Here's my sign ... keep in mind that I am NOT a wood worker


----------



## PaHunter

tripleb said:


> Here's my sign ... keep in mind that I am NOT a wood worker
> 
> View attachment 262273



Looks good. I am not a wood worker either, nor a photographer. Just work in a warehouse....so I can go visit the Mouse !!!!


----------



## tripleb

I'm not a worker at all ... retired on November 30, 2014. Never have been a good wood worker. I can do simple stuff with wood however, I love metal working. My father was a machinist for 32 years so, through osmosis and observation, I learned how to do more than basic metal work.


----------



## tripleb




----------



## Teamubr

Great shirt!

j


----------



## FtW Mike

Teamubr said:


> Great shirt!
> 
> j


 Yeah what he said


----------



## Sleepy425

PaHunter love the pics, you have quite a talent.
I told my husband about the Mickey lamp as soon as I saw the one here.  He already ordered the supplies and is picking them up at Home Depot.  I think he assumes if he does this I have to go out and buy him that travel trailer so we can go to the Fort with both


----------



## FtW Mike

Sleepy425 said:


> PaHunter love the pics, you have quite a talent.
> I told my husband about the Mickey lamp as soon as I saw the one here.  He already ordered the supplies and is picking them up at Home Depot.  I think he assumes if he does this I have to go out and buy him that travel trailer so we can go to the Fort with both


 Smart man your husband Sleepy.


----------



## bama_ed

Sleepy425 said:


> I think he assumes if he does this I have to go out and buy him that travel trailer so we can go to the Fort with both



  Mmmm, sounds about right, Sleepy.  

Bama Ed


----------



## PaHunter

Sleepy425 said:


> PaHunter love the pics, you have quite a talent.
> I told my husband about the Mickey lamp as soon as I saw the one here.  He already ordered the supplies and is picking them up at Home Depot.  I think he assumes if he does this I have to go out and buy him that travel trailer so we can go to the Fort with both


Thank you Sleepy425. I sold a print of one of my shots from this weekend, so i am happy.


----------



## Teamubr

Sleepy425 said:


> I told my husband about the Mickey lamp as soon as I saw the one here.  He already ordered the supplies and is picking them up at Home Depot.


I'm not sure if you have already ordered everything, but I couldn't find the 12 in globe for the head or the mounting base at my HD. I went into Menards and they had the pole and globe kit (including mounting base). HERE is a link to the pole with cross arm and HERE is the 12 in globe kit w/ base. 

j


----------



## KornBred

Amazon has a 12 in globe with the light kit for around the same price with prime. Looks the same as the one Tea posted.


----------



## Sleepy425

He managed to order everything. Now he just needs to find the time to actually build it!


Teamubr said:


> I'm not sure if you have already ordered everything, but I couldn't find the 12 in globe for the head or the mounting base at my HD. I went into Menards and they had the pole and globe kit (including mounting base). HERE is a link to the pole with cross arm and HERE is the 12 in globe kit w/ base.
> 
> j


----------



## Teamubr

Sleepy425 said:


> Now he just needs to find the time to actually build it!


I'm not the one to help with that. I bought the milk can on a camping trip last Fall with full intentions of making it a Winter project. I started on it about 3 weeks ago and just finished. 

j


----------



## PaHunter

Sleepy425 said:


> PaHunter love the pics, you have quite a talent.
> I told my husband about the Mickey lamp as soon as I saw the one here.  He already ordered the supplies and is picking them up at Home Depot.  I think he assumes if he does this I have to go out and buy him that travel trailer so we can go to the Fort with both



Sleepy425, I post will be posting my Disney pictures along with others on my fb page, Chris Bowman's Photography Page. It is where they will reside as I get to post them.


----------



## PaHunter

So management decided I am not going to dayshift for another 3 weeks.....ugh. They had to fire some people for poor attendance and have not hired enough replacements. Oh well, it is on the horizon and just behind it is our vacation in Disney. Will be packing this weekend, trailer scheduled for warranty work next week. All coming together.


----------



## harriettbrawner

So excited to add a SECOND September trip to this list! Hubby and I are already on the list for Labor Day and we finally nailed down dates for our entire family to be there from September 15-22. We have a full hook up and a cabin and 12 people coming. Adult kids and grandkids ages 15, 12, 9, 5, 2, and 8 months. At some point the planning starts feeling like a full fledged military invasion, but I know it will be worth it!


----------



## Sleepy425

PaHunter said:


> Sleepy425, I post will be posting my Disney pictures along with others on my fb page, Chris Bowman's Photography Page. It is where they will reside as I get to post them.


Excellent!


----------



## friendofeeyore

Tripleb, where did U get the Disney shirt? I love it


----------



## tripleb

Haven't actually got it yet. Here is the Web site: http://teeyaho.com/


----------



## Sleepy425

@Teamubr how tall is your milk can?  My husband is currently in our front yard building my lamp and I'm looking for a milk can online. The tallest I'm finding is 13". (Sorry for copying you. But it looks so awesome!)


----------



## Teamubr

Sleepy425 said:


> @Teamubr how tall is your milk can?


My can is 24 inches. The milk can... Well, maybe both. 

Same height as Tiggerdad's and S.AL5er's

j


----------



## Sleepy425

Teamubr said:


> My can is 24 inches. The milk can... Well, maybe both.
> 
> Same height as Tiggerdad's and S.AL5er's
> 
> j


Can't find any worth getting online as of now. Looks like I will use an umbrella base for now. 
Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Teamubr

We saw a bunch of them at the Illinois State Fair last weekend. I found mine in a resale shop in Hannibal Mo. They had 2. The other one had the lid drilled and turned into an ash tray. Keep looking, it will probably be in the least expected place.

j


----------



## PaHunter

Don't worry Sleepy425, I have had no luck in finding one either. Someday.


----------



## Sleepy425

PaHunter said:


> Don't worry Sleepy425, I have had no luck in finding one either. Someday.


Looks like I have more time to find one. My husband didn't read the whole thread about making the lamp. He didn't run the saw backwards and broke the globe. Globe #2, for an extra $40, will arrive in a few days.


----------



## figgy4me

We will be making our second trip to the Fort approx. Sept. 4th -15th.   I was wondering if and when people start decorating for Halloween?  Last year we were there in October (hubby broke leg, so had to change ressie from Sept.).  Anyway, he thought the decorations were awesome and wants to bring our few with us this year to display  _  ONLY IF, other people will be decorating, too..  Does anyone know when they start decorating?


----------



## neatokimmo

My next dumb camping question. If I bring a window ac for the tent, and a dorm fridge, will I have enough power to run both? I don't want to stock the fridge then flip a breaker somehow and lose it.


----------



## 2goofycampers

figgy4me said:


> We will be making our second trip to the Fort approx. Sept. 4th -15th.   I was wondering if and when people start decorating for Halloween?  Last year we were there in October (hubby broke leg, so had to change ressie from Sept.).  Anyway, he thought the decorations were awesome and wants to bring our few with us this year to display  _  ONLY IF, other people will be decorating, too..  Does anyone know when they start decorating?


Usually Halloween decorations go up right after Labor Day. I'd bring yours.


----------



## 2goofycampers

neatokimmo said:


> My next dumb camping question. If I bring a window ac for the tent, and a dorm fridge, will I have enough power to run both? I don't want to stock the fridge then flip a breaker somehow and lose it.


Yes, there is enough electricity to run those 2 things.


----------



## Teamubr

I got my email on Friday that the MagicBands have shipped and yesterday I discovered our Lowes has the Disney Christmas lights back. And because our local store is a "fulfillment" center, we get all the holiday stuff early.
These should come in handy decorating our site in less than 4 weeks.



j


----------



## tigger92662

Good day Dis Campers. I beseech your mercy as I have been woefully lacking in keeping in touch. Work and family situations have been crazy.
Now that I am reconnected with the "World" and hopefully the Fort, please keep the trip reports coming so that I may regain some sanity.
I've been slowly catching up on the threads and hope to be back on track soon.
THANKS


----------



## Cosmic

Teamubr said:


> I got my email on Friday that the MagicBands have shipped and yesterday I discovered our Lowes has the Disney Christmas lights back. And because our local store is a "fulfillment" center, we get all the holiday stuff early.
> These should come in handy decorating our site in less than 4 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 263334
> 
> j


How much for the wreath? I don't see it listed online yet.


----------



## FtW Mike

bama_ed said:


> I am happy for you getting dayshift now, PaHunter.
> 
> You were working the Ol' Tiggerdad Swing Shift prior (he is a former poster here, used to post some times, then he got reg'ler hours and got respectable).
> 
> I'm keeping my eye out at Lowe's, Home Depot, and Walmart for Halloween decore' for my October trip.  Fall can't get here soon enough.
> 
> Bama Ed


 Contrary to Bama Ed's speculation cited above Tiggerdad is alive and well he posted a few short minutes ago in Threads regarding Outside vendor golf carts and Disney preparations for the impending eclipse


----------



## Teamubr

Cosmic said:


> How much for the wreath? I don't see it listed online yet.


The easy answer is "too much", but I think it was $89. 

j


----------



## PaHunter

Well got my key holder done and mounted in the trailer. So one more item checked off before our trip.


----------



## tigger92662

That looks great! Where did you get the Mickey outline?


----------



## PaHunter

tigger92662 said:


> That looks great! Where did you get the Mickey outline?



Pulled offline, then enlarged to fit 8x11 sheet of paper.


----------



## PaHunter

So we wanted to put in a pad to store the RV on, yard has a slight angle to it.  Rear area where rv sits is 3 ft lower than the front.  So got our quote, called Sat to see when they could do the job. We will start on Monday. Ok then, they are working a smaller job up the street will be down around noon to start and will finish up tomorrow, in the pouring rain ?? Ok they may have to finish on Wed, but then when we get the trailer back from it's warranty work, it will have a place to go where it is out of the way. Yippee. Oh yes, and while down for warranty work, we are getting a cover for it, whoa is that going to be BIG. 

Packing and shopping for the trip, down to 28 days to arrival.


----------



## Teamubr

PaHunter said:


> while down for warranty work, we are getting a cover for it, whoa is that going to be BIG.


Mine weighs about 60 lbs. And yes, it is a bear to get up on the roof. 

A bit of advice (aka lessons learned). Open it up on the ground when you first get it. Front and Rear are marked, but inside/outside are not. You can probably see where this is going. My first time putting it on, I had it all draped and it looked perfect. Right up until I tried to hook the straps and realized it was inside out. 

Once it is on the ground, all opened up. Flip the sides into the middle and fold everything over on itself. Pick and end and roll it up as tight as you can. I put a strap around it. The strap works like a handle and rolling it tight makes it firm so you can handle it. Once on the roof, start at the end you rolled last and just unroll the thing down the center of the roof. Watch out for vent covers and domes (another learning experience).

Getting the front dropped over is generally the hardest part. 

j


----------



## PaHunter

Teamubr said:


> Mine weighs about 60 lbs. And yes, it is a bear to get up on the roof.
> 
> A bit of advice (aka lessons learned). Open it up on the ground when you first get it. Front and Rear are marked, but inside/outside are not. You can probably see where this is going. My first time putting it on, I had it all draped and it looked perfect. Right up until I tried to hook the straps and realized it was inside out.
> 
> Once it is on the ground, all opened up. Flip the sides into the middle and fold everything over on itself. Pick and end and roll it up as tight as you can. I put a strap around it. The strap works like a handle and rolling it tight makes it firm so you can handle it. Once on the roof, start at the end you rolled last and just unroll the thing down the center of the roof. Watch out for vent covers and domes (another learning experience).
> 
> Getting the front dropped over is generally the hardest part.
> 
> j



sounds like if I roll it front to rear on the ground, it may fit in the big military backpack I own to get it on the roof. But good to know I should make sure it is not inside out.


----------



## KornBred

figgy4me said:


> We will be making our second trip to the Fort approx. Sept. 4th -15th. I was wondering if and when people start decorating for Halloween? Last year we were there in October (hubby broke leg, so had to change ressie from Sept.). Anyway, he thought the decorations were awesome and wants to bring our few with us this year to display _ ONLY IF, other people will be decorating, too.. Does anyone know when they start decorating?



We check into the cabins on the 3rd. I will definitely be throwing up so décor around there. SOME of the stuff I am taking is below. Hope to see your decorations proudly displayed.


----------



## PaHunter

And the work has started.....first the tree, gone.
 
The stump you see on the right, just at the bottom of the branches, removed also. Don't have to worry about backing into that now.


----------



## Teamubr

Ian called during my eclipse watching to say our MagicBands arrived! I'll post pics tonight.

j


----------



## Teamubr

They're here!



j


----------



## KornBred

Teamubr said:


> There here!
> 
> View attachment 263673
> 
> j



Cool beans!!! We got ours about 2 weeks ago. Ready to roll!!!!


----------



## PaHunter

Well, it is almost done, needs one more load to dress the backside. The new resting place for our trailer. 


 

Left side is where I back in, had to add 4.5 feet on the right side. So just a bit of fill. But they did a very nice job.


----------



## tigger92662

PaHunter said:


> Well, it is almost done, needs one more load to dress the backside. The new resting place for our trailer.
> 
> 
> View attachment 263836
> 
> Left side is where I back in, had to add 4.5 feet on the right side. So just a bit of fill. But they did a very nice job.


Wow, that looks big enough for 2 trailers


----------



## PaHunter

tigger92662 said:


> Wow, that looks big enough for 2 trailers



Well it is 22x42, So yes two would fit, good thing, now I have somewhere to also put my utility trailer.


----------



## tripleb

We are officially a member of the Magic Band Society as of today  We have been to Disneyworld a whole bunch of times but have never utilized the Magic Band system.


----------



## PaHunter

tripleb said:


> We are officially a member of the Magic Band Society as of today  We have been to Disneyworld a whole bunch of times but have never utilized the Magic Band system.



Awesome, mine are being held hostage, by the USPS....or at least they shipped according to the email, but that just sounded boring. So probably early next week. Can't wait, take trailer down for it's warranty work on Saturday, pick it up sometime next week, then pack it up....getting closer.


----------



## KathyM2

PaHunter said:


> Awesome, mine are being held hostage, by the USPS....or at least they shipped according to the email, but that just sounded boring.



Hey at least you guys get them in advance. We Canadians have to wait until we arrive!

Love reading about all the things you have to do to get ready for a trip to the Fort!


----------



## PaHunter

KathyM2 said:


> Hey at least you guys get them in advance. We Canadians have to wait until we arrive!
> 
> Love reading about all the things you have to do to get ready for a trip to the Fort!



Why do you have to wait until arrival,  is there no mail in Canada ??  
Glad someone has been enjoying our pre trip TR we have going on here.


----------



## KathyM2

PaHunter said:


> Why do you have to wait until arrival, is there no mail in Canada ??
> Glad someone has been enjoying our pre trip TR we have going on here.



Ha yeah we have mail lol. But unfortunately they just won't ship our MB's in advance. We have to pick them up at reception when we arrive at WDW. Probably just costs too much or some such. 

But yes, definitely enjoying your PTR, and especially watching how handy you are with fixing and adding special touches to your rig. One day I want to go visit the Fort and see the setups that everyone has...that would be a fun excursion in itself!


----------



## PaHunter

They are here, both sets !!!!!
!

Dog is wondering where her band is... sorry pup, you are staying home this trip.


----------



## FtW Mike

Paul you, Bad Daddy, Bad Bad Daddy Leaving your furchild home while you to to DISNEY.  I will be in the same boat as our Cats won't make our trip (Chester and Katie for some reason are having a problem getting along)  But we while we are't putting them on ressie (They are still babies ie less than 3 so no band required )  the kids will get 1st buttons


----------



## sirenia88

PaHunter said:


> Well, it is almost done, needs one more load to dress the backside. The new resting place for our trailer.
> 
> 
> View attachment 263836
> 
> Left side is where I back in, had to add 4.5 feet on the right side. So just a bit of fill. But they did a very nice job.



Wait you are not putting up an outbuilding for your trailer?  These days it's all about having a covered parking for for these things.  Granted they don't build them like they use too.


----------



## PaHunter

FtW Mike said:


> Paul you, Bad Daddy, Bad Bad Daddy Leaving your furchild home while you to to DISNEY.  I will be in the same boat as our Cats won't make our trip (Chester and Katie for some reason are having a problem getting along)  But we while we are't putting them on ressie (They are still babies ie less than 3 so no band required )  the kids will get 1st buttons



Well not sure what Paul did to deserve being a bad daddy, but I (Chris) yes will be leaving our little girl home. She doesn't do well left alone, and likes to bark. So the MIL will take care of her and spoil her.


----------



## PaHunter

sirenia88 said:


> Wait you are not putting up an outbuilding for your trailer?  These days it's all about having a covered parking for for these things.  Granted they don't build them like they use too.



Well, could put up an out building, but that would require cancelling this upcoming trip to Disney and probably the GSP trip. Not happening, building can wait. Oh and I was not the winner of the 700 million dollar lottery, so as a break my back warehouse worker, will have to save and one day can put up a pole barn.


----------



## FtW Mike

PaHunter said:


> Well not sure what Paul did to deserve being a bad daddy, but I (Chris) yes will be leaving our little girl home. She doesn't do well left alone, and likes to bark. So the MIL will take care of her and spoil her.


 Sorry about that Cerebral Flatulence moment


----------



## Teamubr

The pet conversations make me glad I'm a cat person. I have 5. They all stay home no matter where I'm going. None of them like riding in a car and I'm sure a trip like the Fort would traumatize them for months. I have someone come in every few days to check on them, clean up the messes that gravity and cats create and make sure they have food. We come home after a week (or longer) and the cats act like nothing ever happened. 

Pretty sure if i tried that with a dog, my home would be shredded when I returned and the dog would ignore me for weeks. 

And I won't rub it in, but 3 weeks from right now, I will be on my way to Lake Louisa SP for a short overnight before arriving at the Fort!

j


----------



## FtW Mike

Teamubr said:


> The pet conversations make me glad I'm a cat person. I have 5. They all stay home no matter where I'm going. None of them like riding in a car and I'm sure a trip like the Fort would traumatize them for months. I have someone come in every few days to check on them, clean up the messes that gravity and cats create and make sure they have food. We come home after a week (or longer) and the cats act like nothing ever happened.
> 
> Pretty sure if i tried that with a dog, my home would be shredded when I returned and the dog would ignore me for weeks.
> 
> And I won't rub it in, but 3 weeks from right now, I will be on my way to Lake Louisa SP for a short overnight before arriving at the Fort!
> 
> j


 Jim we have 2 cats and they loved coming with us  The cabinet below the washer/dryer was perfect with doors removed for litter box and spare litter.  Our bed was elevated but portion is inside slide with a 1ft x 1ft x 18in space on each side that they ride in while we are in motion but are out once we stop and set up. This trip they are staying home as Katie tolerates Chester provided he stays in an other room  FYI  part of the reason we got a coach was during our second trip to Disney I would sit up in bed every other night or so and call for my big girl ( See My AVATAR or Sky and Kaies first time adventuring in camping forum) while sound asleep,  not so much now


----------



## tigger92662

May sound crazy, but believe me, it is logistically easier for us to take our cat, 2 dogs, 2 ferrets and a parrot with us rather then someone watching them at our house.
 You'd think the animals would wreak havoc by themselves? Try having 2- 20 year olds there.
 Kitty gets trapped between the patio doors, dogs chew on shoes, bird wrecks curtains, and all this is happening when the humans are there.


----------



## FtW Mike

tigger92662 said:


> May sound crazy, but believe me, it is logistically easier for us to take our cat, 2 dogs, 2 ferrets and a parrot with us rather then someone watching them at our house.
> You'd think the animals would wreak havoc by themselves? Try having 2- 20 year olds there.
> Kitty gets trapped between the patio doors, dogs chew on shoes, bird wrecks curtains, and all this is happening when the humans are there.


 Right there with you on bringing them.  We left the home a few weeks ago to go to a concert and when we got home the Kids had torn apart a throw pillow with brown stuffing  I was ready to grab a gun and kill them thinking they had torn My WookieBear apart Happily she came wandering down the stairs when she heard me yelling.  Plus WookieBear is pushing 14 I don't want her at CAMP ( What we tell her the local kennel is even though they dote on her as bad as I do )  unless I have no other choice plus they don't have a room big enough for all 3 and they have to be near each other


----------



## 2goofycampers

Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party Map 2017

http://www.wdwinfo.com/holidays/pho...:+disney-update(Disney+Updates+-+wdwinfo.com)

MNSSHP highlights

http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-...disney-updates+(Disney+Updates+-+wdwinfo.com)


----------



## PaHunter

So today entailed a trip to the dealership to drop off the trailer for warranty work. Will hopefully pick it up next thursday and bring it home. We can then finish loading it up for our trip. 
In the meantime, I have some grass to plant, some site decorations to work on, and have to work on my costume for MNSSHP !!!!


----------



## figgy4me

KornBred said:


> We check into the cabins on the 3rd. I will definitely be throwing up so décor around there. SOME of the stuff I am taking is below. Hope to see your decorations proudly displayed.
> 
> View attachment 263608


Thanks!  My hubby has all this Halloween stuff.. not necessarily Disney..  But he is prepared, so all he needs to do is


----------



## leggingsmama3

So excited to join y'all!! We are headed down from NC September 6-16. Two couples, 4 kids 4 and under and 2 weenie dogs!! It's like the traveling circus!


----------



## Teamubr

Leggings Mama,



And great first post. Glad you found the Camping at the Fort forum just in time. We are just going to miss you. We arrive early on the 16th.

Tell us more about what you have planned. I'm not sure who will have more fun. The 4 adults of the 4 kids under 4, but have a great time.

j


----------



## tigger92662

Welcome to Camping at the Fort leggingsmama3 Keep us posted on your plans. We love a good trip report


----------



## PaHunter

Teamubr said:


> Leggings Mama,
> 
> 
> 
> And great first post. Glad you found the Camping at the Fort forum just in time. We are just going to miss you. We arrive early on the 16th.
> 
> Tell us more about what you have planned. I'm not sure who will have more fun. The 4 adults of the 4 kids under 4, but have a great time.
> 
> j



Well of course the 4 kids under 4 will have a more fun. After all they don't have to carry the adults around when they get tired.....


----------



## PaHunter

So grass seed dropped around new RV pad and watered. Trip to hardware store with stuff for trailer projects....DW "honey the trailer is not here at the house." Yes I know, have a lot to do when we get it back at the end of next week. Well preseason football is over for tonight, I should head to bed for tonight. 45 mins and we will be looking at 21 days to Disney.


----------



## bama_ed

Okay all you lucky September people.  I've posted the movie calendar just now so this is where the rubber meets the road.  I hope you can find something to watch and enjoy while you sing along with Chip & Dale.

Bama Ed


----------



## ruthies12

I'm getting excited to start reading some September trip reports!  37 days for me right now.....


----------



## PaHunter

DW and I are working on costumes for the two MNSSHP nights. I have 3 options in the works, she is trying so hard. Getting to be crunch time, just over two weeks left....


----------



## FtW Mike

PaHunter said:


> DW and I are working on costumes for the two MNSSHP nights. I have 3 options in the works, she is trying so hard. Getting to be crunch time, just over two weeks left....


  Chris if you are going twice to MNSSHP  be the 2 younger sisters form DESPICABLE ME


----------



## Teamubr

bama_ed said:


> Okay all you lucky September people.  I've posted the movie calendar just now


Thanks Ed.

I wasn't sure when it came out. I may have to go up and see Lion King on the 22nd. Sorry I'm going to miss the Golf Cart Drive-In. That sounds fun.

j


----------



## Teamubr

2 weeks and a day and I'll be on my way. 

Ordered some battery packs. DW and I have new phones with good batteries, but it never hurts to have a backup. 

I think I'm going to play the Loop Roulette. I have always been by the Settlement (Preferred sites) except for our first trip long ago when we landed in 1400. I liked 1400 and being a short walk to the campfire and pool. Having to walk out to the bus stop and wait for a bus to go anywhere got old by the end of the week when you're carting a 4 year old with you. I'm planning on seeing what is open when we arrive around 8 am and taking whatever is open. The thought of being somewhere different besides close to the Settlement is kind of exciting.

j


----------



## PaHunter

Teamubr said:


> 2 weeks and a day and I'll be on my way.
> 
> Ordered some battery packs. DW and I have new phones with good batteries, but it never hurts to have a backup.
> 
> I think I'm going to play the Loop Roulette. I have always been by the Settlement (Preferred sites) except for our first trip long ago when we landed in 1400. I liked 1400 and being a short walk to the campfire and pool. Having to walk out to the bus stop and wait for a bus to go anywhere got old by the end of the week when you're carting a 4 year old with you. I'm planning on seeing what is open when we arrive around 8 am and taking whatever is open. The thought of being somewhere different besides close to the Settlement is kind of exciting.
> 
> j



Just got new batteries for our phones, I have an Anker battery pack for the parks. Should probably order one for DW.  

We were in 1400 our first stay and it was nice. But remember they have to keep space between us, don't want Disney to turn on it's side from too many big rigs in one spot. 
Waiting to hear from dealership on warranty work, and then have to go pick up our trailer so we can pack it. 
But for now it is time to end my night, have to get up in the am and finish prepping for an interview at work. Send me some pixie dust folks, I could use it.


----------



## Teamubr

Good luck on the interview. Hopefully it is something worthwhile.

j


----------



## tripleb

Also had some work done to our FW today. Ours rides quite nose high mostly due to the size tires that are on my truck They are 20" wheel/tires, factory equipped. I have lowered the hitch as low as it will go, raised the pin box as high as it will go and still run quite nose high. The FW has the axles on the bottom of the springs and 15" wheel/tires. Jayco, in their infinite wisdom and knowledge, knew that this was an issue since all of the newer trucks are high to begin with ... so, they made the spring perches with an "extra" hole lower than the standard attachment.

I have a RV repair place about a mile from me and took it by last Friday while we were headed out of town for a quick weekend glamping adventure. They took a look and said they could drop the axles to the lower hole for 150 bucks ... I said, you got a deal and when should I bring it in. Well, took it to them this morning around 9am ... they called me about 11am and told me it was done. Ended up being 125 bucks since they were able to do it in less than an hour ( they get 125 bucks an hour labor ).

Moral of story ... if you are ever in the Valparaiso, FL area ( near Ft. Walton Beach/Destin ) and need RV repair, I highly recommend RV Solutions : http://www.4rvsolutions.com


----------



## FtW Mike

Tripleb isn't Valparaiso closer to Niceville or is my memory of my time at Eglin playing tricks on me


----------



## tripleb

FtW Mike said:


> Tripleb isn't Valparaiso closer to Niceville or is my memory of my time at Eglin playing tricks on me



FtW Mike, you're correct, Valparaiso and Niceville are twin cities ... I always mention Ft. Walton Beach/Destin since most folks don't know where Valparaiso/Niceville are


----------



## sirenia88

PaHunter said:


> Well, could put up an out building, but that would require cancelling this upcoming trip to Disney and probably the GSP trip. Not happening, building can wait. Oh and I was not the winner of the 700 million dollar lottery, so as a break my back warehouse worker, will have to save and one day can put up a pole barn.



Seesh!!!  And you think you're special about the working part.  LOL  j/k  Besides your trailer parking area is about 1/4 of the size of my entire lot!  As for affording the whole thing, I look at it this way.  Do it like the idiot at work did several years ago.  CC fraud and swipe stuff off the shelves in our warehouse.  We installed more cameras at work cause of this person.  Oh add in some insurance fraud to the mix.  He magically inured himself just outside of the range of the one camera "opening up a van door"  That's the most I will get into it.  He was a real character.  We found out after the fact, he had a rap sheet a mile long when he got popped for the ins fraud.


----------



## PaHunter

sirenia88 said:


> Seesh!!!  And you think you're special about the working part.  LOL  j/k  Besides your trailer parking area is about 1/4 of the size of my entire lot!  As for affording the whole thing, I look at it this way.  Do it like the idiot at work did several years ago.  CC fraud and swipe stuff off the shelves in our warehouse.  We installed more cameras at work cause of this person.  Oh add in some insurance fraud to the mix.  He magically inured himself just outside of the range of the one camera "opening up a van door"  That's the most I will get into it.  He was a real character.  We found out after the fact, he had a rap sheet a mile long when he got popped for the ins fraud.



We had a fellow at my last job, who did not like to work, his family had money (car dealerships). He came in one day and boss told him he needed to work, next thing you know he gets hurt by a manual pallet jack. They sent him to HR for a drug test, and low and behold, he had been having fun with his friends on the weekend. So he was let go. 

The parking area is just about 1/4 the size of my acreage here also. There is no real ground on the other side of the house as the garage is there. But oh well. 

Disney prep was on hold this week, as I was prepping for an interview at work, that is today. Still waiting to hear about our trailer work being done.....and when we can pick it up. 
So will be packing and storing in the living room until the trailer comes home. Still have a project or two for Disney to get done, but time is getting tight. Gonna be busy this weekend and next, so I can have it all ready. Time has just really flown these past few weeks.


----------



## Teamubr

Chris,  How'd the interview go?

And I think our next 2 weeks may have just got much busier than yours. My dad, who is 87 (a very active 87, works full time), announced that he is getting married on September 10th, 200 miles from me. He also said he finally sold his house at the lake (he has lived with his girlfriend for the last 5 years or so). I am now spending this weekend driving to the lake, 210 miles away, to get things out of his house. Then, the group home where we have been trying to get my brother placed called and said he can move in on September 12th, 2 days before we leave for Disney. Not now when I have time because they all take vacation the whole week after Labor Day. He has been living with me since Christmas Eve while we were finding placement by me instead of my dad. He wasn't going to Disney with us, so nothing like pushing it to the last minute. 

Nevermind I'm crazy busy the next week and a half at work. 

I'll need 10 days at the Fort to recover.

j


----------



## FtW Mike

Jim they say God never hands us more than we can handle  aren't you happy he has so much faith in you.


----------



## PaHunter

Teamubr said:


> Chris,  How'd the interview go?
> 
> And I think our next 2 weeks may have just got much busier than yours. My dad, who is 87 (a very active 87, works full time), announced that he is getting married on September 10th, 200 miles from me. He also said he finally sold his house at the lake (he has lived with his girlfriend for the last 5 years or so). I am now spending this weekend driving to the lake, 210 miles away, to get things out of his house. Then, the group home where we have been trying to get my brother placed called and said he can move in on September 12th, 2 days before we leave for Disney. Not now when I have time because they all take vacation the whole week after Labor Day. He has been living with me since Christmas Eve while we were finding placement by me instead of my dad. He wasn't going to Disney with us, so nothing like pushing it to the last minute.
> 
> Nevermind I'm crazy busy the next week and a half at work.
> 
> I'll need 10 days at the Fort to recover.
> 
> j



Well, glad my schedule is not as busy as yours. 
Interview, went, guess some time in the future we will find out if it went well. Tomorrow it is up early to get the trailer, then off to work. So I am off to bed for a few hours sleep.


----------



## PaHunter

Well, picked up our baby and she is in her new home. Not centered up quite the way I want, but have to get ready and head to work. So it will have to do for now. 



 

Time to start packing and getting ready for the Fort !!!!


----------



## PaHunter

Ok September Diser's, it is our turn to shine. We have been pinned to the top of the board. Everyone packed and ready to go ? Do you have your travel buddy ? Time for our early in the month arrivals to get us warmed up with some pictures. Oh yea and someone keep an eye on that hurricane in the southeast.


----------



## tripleb

Yep, were are packed and ready except for the refrigerator, and adult beverages. We will be leaving our Min-Pin at her "other" home on this trip. The wife's final day at work was today ... her retirement party had a traveling theme which included a Minnie piñata  She already has me making reservations for future glamping adventures so, were are booked for Oct., Nov., and Dec.


----------



## KornBred

Ok. I just got accidentally woke up by my wife packing clothes, well 30 minutes ago. Puppy is at my brother's house, Mom's van is packed with everything except the food, and I am about to knock out again to wake up around 2 AM to leave by 3 AM. We should be down there by 9 AM at the latest (really should be 8 but the ladies like to stop a lot, especially when they wake on the road) and we will have fun until I check into our one night hotel. Then I wake up Sunday to check in to our cabin, meet Kenny or the cart around 12, and begin our Disney time in earnest. I will be posting updates. And to anyone worried, I was  a second shifter (ran a late night pizza place) for almost 20 years and I am a night owl so I will be good. I love AM driving. See you guys there and nighty night.


----------



## Teamubr

2 more weeks and I'll be sitting at Lake Louisa. Well, likely driving around to see the WDW entrance because I won't be able to wait, but we are getting close.



PaHunter said:


> Well, picked up our baby and she is in her new home. Not centered up quite the way I want, but have to get ready and head to work. So it will have to do for now.
> 
> View attachment 266359


Chris, You pulled the trailer in backwards. The door should be towards the house. 



tripleb said:


> The wife's final day at work was today ... her retirement party had a traveling theme which included a Minnie piñata


Tell your wife congrats. My DW and I were just discussing today that we only have... 10 more years before we can retire and hit the road.



KornBred said:


> I am about to knock out again to wake up around 2 AM to leave by 3 AM. And to anyone worried, I was  a second shifter for almost 20 years and I am a night owl so I will be good. I love AM driving. See you guys there and nighty night.


Have a safe trip. I completely understand the 2nd shift thing. I did evenings for about 5 years and then 12 years on nights. I used to do the same thing, but I've been on days long enough now that staying up past 10 is too taxing. 

Post when you can and enjoy!

j


----------



## Teamubr

It looks like quite a few of us are going to be at the Fort at similar times. If anyone is interested in getting together for a mini- DIS Meet let me know. It looks like the days with the most overlap for everyone is Wednesday September 20th or Saturday September 23rd. Quite a few are coming in on the 23rd. Right now, I have Wednesday as an Epcot day, but I have nothing booked for Saturday. I've met several DISers on prior Fort trips and a bunch at the Gulf State Park meets the last 2 years. It's always fun to put a face to the typing.

I added TRS to this. Not sure how the rehab has been going or if you're up to a visit, but we'd love to have you join the crowd. I've seen you posting on here more, so hopefully that's a good sign.

@PaHunter (Chris)- September 18-30- Premium
TeamUBR (Jim)- September 16-24- Premium
@tripleb- September 17-25- Full Hook Up

@Disneypeach - September 23-October 1
@JayJay8 - Sept 17-27 - Premium
@brad813 - Sept 21-25 - Off site
@harriettbrawner - Labor Day Weekend,  Sept 16-22
@PatriciaH - Sept 22- 30
@Random Ninja - Sept 23-27 - Tent Camping
@Sarubo - Sept 23- Oct 8
@grumpyaggie - Sept 20 - Oct 7
@Rxdr2013 - Sept 17 - 21 - Tent Camping
@babynursedawn - Sept 13 - 21 Full
@TheRustyScupper

j


----------



## tripleb

Teamubr said:


> Tell your wife congrats. My DW and I were just discussing today that we only have... 10 more years before we can retire and hit the road.
> 
> j



I remember those days Teamubr ... it will pass faster than you realize.


----------



## tripleb

Teamubr, Actually, we will be there until the 25th ... leaving on the 26th. I added a few days since my original post. We would be up for Saturday the 23rd also. Wednesday the 20th is an Epcot day for us too.


----------



## Disneypeach

Just to update my timeframe...
we'll be there from the 23rd (coming in sometime in the afternoon) and leave Oct 1 after our traditional TE breakfast.  We are really cramming activities in this visit as my nieces only have a week off from school and we're celebrating the youngest's 18 birthday...and I'm surprising them with a second MNSSHP and 3 days at Universal...their first time there!  

Whew!  I hope my feet can hold up!

Looking forward to the updates from those DISers getting to the Fort earlier!


----------



## brad813

Teamubr said:


> It looks like quite a few of us are going to be at the Fort at similar times. If anyone is interested in getting together for a mini- DIS Meet let me know. It looks like the days with the most overlap for everyone is Wednesday September 20th or Saturday September 23rd. Quite a few are coming in on the 23rd. Right now, I have Wednesday as an Epcot day, but I have nothing booked for Saturday. I've met several DISers on prior Fort trips and a bunch at the Gulf State Park meets the last 2 years. It's always fun to put a face to the typing.
> 
> I added TRS to this. Not sure how the rehab has been going or if you're up to a visit, but we'd love to have you join the crowd. I've seen you posting on here more, so hopefully that's a good sign.
> 
> @PaHunter (Chris)- September 18-30- Premium
> TeamUBR (Jim)- September 16-24- Premium
> @tripleb- September 17-25- Full Hook Up
> 
> @Disneypeach - September 23-?-
> @JayJay8 - Sept 17-27 - Premium
> @brad813 - Sept 23-28 - Tent Camping
> @harriettbrawner - Labor Day Weekend,  Sept 16-22
> @PatriciaH - Sept 22- 30
> @Random Ninja - Sept 23-27 - Tent Camping
> @Sarubo - Sept 23- Oct 8
> @grumpyaggie - Sept 20 - Oct 7
> @Rxdr2013 - Sept 17 - 21 - Tent Camping
> @babynursedawn - Sept 13 - 21 Full
> @TheRustyScupper
> 
> j



My dates and location have changed.  I will be at WDW from 9/21-9/25, barring weather problems, and staying off site, but if I can work it in, I am happy to meet up all the same.  9/21 is DHS, 9/22 is AK, 9/23 and 9/24 is Magic Kingdom, and 9/24 and 9/25 is Epcot for me.  For MK, 9/24 is MNSSHP only, with Food & Wine before.  Let me know what you end up planning and I will see how things work out.


----------



## PaHunter

Teamubr said:


> Chris, You pulled the trailer in backwards. The door should be towards the house.



Well now that you mention that.....the back of the pad is sloped enough....there are possible future plans to work with the neighbor(FD), to connect their parking lot and my pad with a graded ramp. So one day may just pull it in drop and pull out again. 

As for a Dismeet, Sat the 23rd works for us, we have breakfast at WL, then late dinner ressie at TE. But the rest of the day was to be at the campsite.


----------



## KornBred

Got to Orlando around 11 AM. Had to take the women folk to both Character Outlets, although I did score a SWEEEETTT Death Star ear hat for $3. Hotel let us check in at noon for our one night until we check into the Cabin tomorrow. Ate lunch at UNOs and it was really good. Now I am about to pass out on my bed to make up for the sleep I gave up to get the family here early. They will probably go shopping as I snooze. See y'all tomorrow at the Fort. Unless I wake up and late night it at the Springs.


----------



## tripleb

Saved a couple of hundred bucks today ... As I posted earlier, my wife retired yesterday. Some of her co-workers pitched in and bought her a Florida Resident Weekday pass  So, I called reservations and cancelled our two 4-day Park Hopper passes and then bought myself a Florida Resident Weekday pass  So, by doing this we were able to add 2 more days of Park hopping. Hadn't planned anything in the Park on weekend days anyway ... win/win


----------



## neatokimmo

KornBred said:


> Got to Orlando around 11 AM. Had to take the women folk to both Character Outlets, although I did score a SWEEEETTT Death Star ear hat for $3. Hotel let us check in at noon for our one night until we check into the Cabin tomorrow. Ate lunch at UNOs and it was really good. Now I am about to pass out on my bed to make up for the sleep I gave up to get the family here early. They will probably go shopping as I snooze. See y'all tomorrow at the Fort. Unless I wake up and late night it at the Springs.



I want a Death Star ear hat! Which outlet did you find it at?


----------



## neatokimmo

PaHunter said:


> Ok September Diser's, it is our turn to shine. We have been pinned to the top of the board. Everyone packed and ready to go ? Do you have your travel buddy ? Time for our early in the month arrivals to get us warmed up with some pictures. Oh yea and someone keep an eye on that hurricane in the southeast.



We are 90% packed and we are excited! We are in a tent next week, and are going to get soaked if that hurricane comes towards the US. Our small tent fits inside the big tent, I told him we should take both so our beds will stay dry.


----------



## PaHunter

Well good news on Hurricane Irma, is she will not make landfall until about Sept 10/11. It is still too far out for them to forecast where. She was a Cat 3 the last I saw and gaining strength quickly. 

Today we will open up our trailer and start packing as well as work on a project or two for the inside. Still raining here with the remnants of Harvey. Supposed to be a nice day tomorrow though. Would be nice as I really need to get the truck washed/waxed and get the trailer washed.


----------



## tripleb

^^^ Yep PaHunter, you're correct about Irma. Still unclear where or if she will make a US landfall. We will know about next Wednesday. In the long term, there is another "disturbance" behind Irma and the bad part of this is that it is more southerly than Irma. Waaaaaaaaay to far out to predict anything about this one though. I was in the Cable TV world for 37 years. I always watched the weather, especially this time of the year.


----------



## beachgrl001

ugh we have reservations for the 11th watching irma closely....we live in brevard county so I may have to board up the house and get my trailer up towards alabama....


----------



## PaHunter

Towel ring installed in bathroom


2nd bath towel rack installed


toilet paper holder installed


hole cut to run hdmi cable and power in to cabinet


hole cut in bedroom for hdmi and power cable in bedroom.


So working in the trailer and Disney prep in full swing, in between rain showers.


----------



## KornBred

So we got to the Fort at 8AM so my Mom could show her military ID and put that we were there waiting. Went back to the hotel and packed up. Got to our reservation to Trails in ten minutes past 10 AM which is 10 minutes late but we got in quick. Food was excellent. Met Kenny's guy to pick up the cart and dropped it off in the overflow parking lot, then went back and got the ladies. Came back to the Fort and hopped in the wrong cart and didn't realize it til it ran out of battery dispite being told the battery was full and the actual owner of the cart passed by and asked why I had his cart. Oops. They were the same color and I had been in a rush. But he was cool. We straightened it all out and during this time was notified around 1 PM that the Cabin was ready. We didn't get to it until almost 2 PM. Got everything in and then I did up the outside. Yes, my Halloween stuff is out. Looks good but can't wait til night when we can see the lights so now we have been loopin' looking at all the cool setups. We are at the Meadows Trading Post getting some things. We are in 2610 so swing by and let me know if you like the setup. And if you see a 6' 4" 350lb man with a bushy beard and a Death Star ear hat on walking or riding by, it's just me so say hi and I'll do the same. 



neatokimmo said:


> I want a Death Star ear hat! Which outlet did you find it at?



They had tons of them at both Character Warehouses in both outlets. Have fun!!


----------



## serenitygr

PaHunter said:


> View attachment 266754
> Towel ring installed in bathroom
> 
> View attachment 266757
> 2nd bath towel rack installed
> 
> View attachment 266758
> toilet paper holder installed
> 
> View attachment 266759
> hole cut to run hdmi cable and power in to cabinet
> 
> View attachment 266761
> hole cut in bedroom for hdmi and power cable in bedroom.
> 
> 
> So working in the trailer and Disney prep in full swing, in between rain showers.


Just sent you a message!


----------



## tripleb

Good job PaHunter ... Did your RV not come with the towel racks/TP holder already installed ?


----------



## PaHunter

tripleb said:


> Good job PaHunter ... Did your RV not come with the towel racks/TP holder already installed ?


There was one towel rack behind the toilet, and the toilet paper holder came with it, but was not mounted anywhere. DW wanted a place to put a second towel, and wanted a hand towel near the sink.


----------



## ilovedisneymm

Oh My Goodness!!!!

This is a house not a camper! Wowza!



PaHunter said:


> View attachment 237234
> 
> This is the layout of our new trailer.


----------



## neatokimmo

ilovedisneymm said:


> Oh My Goodness!!!!
> 
> This is a house not a camper! Wowza!



That is super nice, that is the type of camper I want to retire to. Travel around the US, it would be great.


----------



## PaHunter

ilovedisneymm said:


> Oh My Goodness!!!!
> 
> This is a house not a camper! Wowza!



Well it is a large camper. It comes in at 43 feet long and it weighs nearly 8 tons. 
We are packing for our trip, and I have been hanging pictures in it with command hook picture strips, to make it more like home. 
Just finished up a frame for the sign holders I have with pictures in them. I made the frame out of balsa wood, now to stain and hang. Will post pictures later of this latest project.


----------



## ilovedisneymm

Well it's just gorgeous! Looking forward to the photos.  Hubby wants to know what you use to tow with.  



PaHunter said:


> Well it is a large camper. It comes in at 43 feet long and it weighs nearly 8 tons.
> We are packing for our trip, and I have been hanging pictures in it with command hook picture strips, to make it more like home.
> Just finished up a frame for the sign holders I have with pictures in them. I made the frame out of balsa wood, now to stain and hang. Will post pictures later of this latest project.


----------



## Roobear77

18 sleeps till we leave! Have done the online check in as we were not planning on requesting a loop. Today we made the executive decision that we are not bringing our bikes, so now I am thinking I want to be in 1500. What's the best way to make a loop request now? Fax or phone?


----------



## tripleb

Did a little work this morning on our FW. Not Disney related but "things" that we needed. Installed a screen door bar on the screen door (there's really no place to grab the screen door when closing it), and installed a screen door protector for our fur baby when she is left in the FW.


----------



## neatokimmo

We have been talking about getting a used pop up or a 15 foot lightweight camper that be towed by the van. We will be traveling I-26 to I-95 to I-4. Can anyone recommend a place to shop?


----------



## PaHunter

neatokimmo said:


> We have been talking about getting a used pop up or a 15 foot lightweight camper that be towed by the van. We will be traveling I-26 to I-95 to I-4. Can anyone recommend a place to shop?



While I believe in buying local. To answer your question, I believe we passed a number of camping world rv dealers on the 95 stretch south of 26. I want to say down around Jacksonville there was a large dealership also just off 95, but don't remember the name. If you google rv dealerships and a major city, I am sure you will find a dozen or so to choose from.


----------



## PaHunter

ilovedisneymm said:


> Well it's just gorgeous! Looking forward to the photos.  Hubby wants to know what you use to tow with.



We tow it with our 3500 Chevy, a picture is located on the first post of the Truck and Towing thread.


----------



## snowmedic

Roobear77 said:


> What's the best way to make a loop request now?



Calling the reservation line and adding your loop request to your reservation is the best way.



neatokimmo said:


> Can anyone recommend a place to shop?





PaHunter said:


> I want to say down around Jacksonville there was a large dealership also just off 95, but don't remember the name.



Dick Gore's Rv World Exit 363,  14590 Duval Place West.  it is a easy on/off right next to the interstate.


----------



## PaHunter

So here was one of today's projects to get done. 
A balsa wood frame for a picture, need to make about 4 more as I have time. 

Back of frame


Test fit shown from rear of picture


Test fit from front


Frame in place in bathroom.

Also worked on adding a shelf in a kitchen cabinet. Still need to stain one board and the shelf itself, then finish assembling.


----------



## KathyM2

I love the way you are customizing everything!! So awesome!!


----------



## brad813

For those following Irma, she is a Category 5 now....a real blow hard, if you will.  The one behind her is more likely to impact me, since I arrive 9/21(assuming I don't have to shorten my trip, but will know soon enough).


----------



## bama_ed

Hey ya'll--

Our poster pxydst has a thread https://www.disboards.com/threads/fire-wood.3625636/#post-58052058 to see if the Fort will sell a bundle of firewood to a camper at a campsite with an approved fire pit.

Can someone checking in soon or currently staying ask at the Front Desk?  This question has been kicked around from time to time and I'd like to hear a definitive answer.

I figured I would link it here in the monthly trip report to double the chances of finding out what the answer is.

Thanks in advance to whomever does this.  

Bama Ed


----------



## neatokimmo

Hey everyone. We got site 1515 which was great. The sand part was 16x32 and there was a lot of land around it for a little privacy.

We got to swim, bike a little, and ride the boats around. Then they evacuated us.

We are now at the art of animation resort. We missed our window to leave for home and I don't want to get stuck on the interstate. 

Disney has been spectacular. We were here doing the drawing lesson and I spoke with a manager telling him we couldn't get through to the fort. I am sure they were slammed. He did some magic on his computer and unlocked our reservation from the fort and they gave us the room here a little early. I told him we could wait and they said no problem come tonight. 

Then they gave us park hopper passes when they found out we were just camping to get a feel for the fort for next year. I did an ugly cry that was very nice.

So we are going to wait it out here. We have several days of food and a ridiculous amount of gear in case we need it. Hopefully it will work out ok.


----------



## brad813

neatokimmo said:


> Hey everyone. We got site 1515 which was great. The sand part was 16x32 and there was a lot of land around it for a little privacy.
> 
> We got to swim, bike a little, and ride the boats around. Then they evacuated us.
> 
> We are now at the art of animation resort. We missed our window to leave for home and I don't want to get stuck on the interstate.
> 
> Disney has been spectacular. We were here doing the drawing lesson and I spoke with a manager telling him we couldn't get through to the fort. I am sure they were slammed. He did some magic on his computer and unlocked our reservation from the fort and they gave us the room here a little early. I told him we could wait and they said no problem come tonight.
> 
> Then they gave us park hopper passes when they found out we were just camping to get a feel for the fort for next year. I did an ugly cry that was very nice.
> 
> So we are going to wait it out here. We have several days of food and a ridiculous amount of gear in case we need it. Hopefully it will work out ok.



Kinda glad I cancelled my tent camping plans now.  With Jose on Irma's tail, it would have been hard to predict what would have happened for my upcoming trip.


----------



## Teamubr

If Jose behaves like a good little hurricane, it should make a northerly turn after it strafes the Virgin Islands and avoid an US impact.

But expecting a hurricane to behave is like expecting a sleep deprived 4 year old to behave. Sometimes they do, sometimes they don't.

j


----------



## brad813

Teamubr said:


> If Jose behaves like a good little hurricane, it should make a northerly turn after it strafes the Virgin Islands and avoid an US impact.
> 
> But expecting a hurricane to behave is like expecting a sleep deprived 4 year old to behave. Sometimes they do, sometimes they don't.
> 
> j



Or, ya know, Kylo Ren not to throw a tantrum.  Katia is on his heels though.


----------



## PaHunter

So this weekend will see us packing up the camper and waiting and watching. We plan on being fully packed and ready to roll, god and Irma willing in just over a week. Will be finishing up our costumes also for MNSSHP. 
Prayers to all in the South, all my friends and family located in Florida and surrounding states.


----------



## brad813

PaHunter said:


> So this weekend will see us packing up the camper and waiting and watching. We plan on being fully packed and ready to roll, god and Irma willing in just over a week. Will be finishing up our costumes also for MNSSHP.
> Prayers to all in the South, all my friends and family located in Florida and surrounding states.



Irma, Jose, and Katia willing anyway.  The hurricanes IJK triple threat.  Watching closely myself.


----------



## tripleb

brad813 said:


> Irma, Jose, and Katia willing anyway.  The hurricanes IJK triple threat.  Watching closely myself.



brad813, unless you live in Mexico, Katia is of no threat. Jose appears as if it will go out to sea after doing a complete 360 turn.


----------



## Roobear77

tripleb said:


> brad813, unless you live in Mexico, Katia is of no threat. Jose appears as if it will go out to sea after doing a complete 360 turn.



I sure hope you are right.


----------



## tripleb

Here's a web site that can give us some insight on traffic flow for Interstates in Florida ... its pretty nasty right now:

https://fl511.com/#:Alerts


----------



## Teamubr

Trying to hold off looking for hurricane updates every 10 minutes, I vacuumed the truck, tonight, in prep for the big drive. Interestingly, I was still vacuuming sand from our trip to GSP in June. To be fair, the truck only gets used for towing. I've only been out camping a couple of times since early June. Weddings, birthdays and too much going on to take many trips. 
Plan is to get the cover off the camper tomorrow and pull the empty propane bottle to get filled. I'll wash the truck tomorrow when the weather warms up. I know it hasn't been washed since GSP. No place to drive through a dually and it is awfully big to do by hand very often.

Have to drive to Six Flags (an hour away) tomorrow to pick up our 2018 season passes. We haven't been to Six Flags in over 20 years, but they had a Gold Season Pass for $58 special. It's good for the rest of 2017, all of 2018 and has free parking. Seemed like too good of a deal and our friends found a new favorite campground 10 minutes from the park. I'm anticipating lots of camping Six Flags trips next year.

j


----------



## PaHunter

So packing trailer today, clothes, food, adult beverages. In between working on a small project for MNSSHP. Here are some sneak peek, in process photos. You will have to wait to see the end result.....

So here is the raw foam....



Then some paint.....


Hey wait a minute, there are four ?????


----------



## ruthies12

Don't tease us for too long!


----------



## PaHunter

So, here it is....


----------



## PaHunter

And for the DW




And a top view of my hat.


----------



## PaHunter

Well, in between packing, projects, DW baking, and watching some football, we took a trip to Tractor Supply. We are now long range capable....with a total on hand with both tanks full of 136 gallons. 

 

 
Of course we will wait until we get south some to fill it and save ourselves some money also.


----------



## tripleb

OUTSTANDING PaHunter. Is that a 100 gallon aux tank and is it gasoline ? Did you do the install ? What transfer pump did you get ? And, the most important question ... How much wood would a wood chuck chuck, if a wood chuck would chuck wood ?


----------



## bama_ed

PaHunter said:


> Well, in between packing, projects, DW baking, and watching some football, we took a trip to Tractor Supply. We are now long range capable....with a total on hand with both tanks full of 136 gallons.
> 
> Of course we will wait until we get south some to fill it and save ourselves some money also.



Chris,

I read somewhere that Pennsylvania has the highest gas taxes of the 50 states so I understand you want to come south before you fill up.

But that also means that PA has the best roads in the US since they can afford to pay for them, right?   

Of course it does, I'm sure.  

Thanks for the updates on your trip prep.

Bama Ed


----------



## PaHunter

tripleb said:


> OUTSTANDING PaHunter. Is that a 100 gallon aux tank and is it gasoline ? Did you do the install ? What transfer pump did you get ? And, the most important question ... How much wood would a wood chuck chuck, if a wood chuck would chuck wood ?



It is a 100  gallon transfer tank, and it is for diesel only. We put it in, and for now we will have to siphon to our primary tank. Not ideal, but for this trip, we can do it. 12volt pump is just not in the budget at this time, maybe in the spring we will add one.


----------



## PaHunter

bama_ed said:


> Chris,
> 
> I read somewhere that Pennsylvania has the highest gas taxes of the 50 states so I understand you want to come south before you fill up.
> 
> But that also means that PA has the best roads in the US since they can afford to pay for them, right?
> 
> Of course it does, I'm sure.
> 
> Thanks for the updates on your trip prep.
> 
> Bama Ed



Well according to the professional drivers that cross the state, we have some of the worst roads. Growing up in Indiana, we had dirt roads that were in better shape than some of the highways here. 

Bama Ed, stay safe down there with the storm, as well as all the others.


----------



## friendofeeyore

I love the Minnie hat - good job! Be safe


----------



## serenitygr

PaHunter said:


> It is a 100  gallon transfer tank, and it is for diesel only. We put it in, and for now we will have to siphon to our primary tank. Not ideal, but for this trip, we can do it. 12volt pump is just not in the budget at this time, maybe in the spring we will add one.


Would you mind sharing the approximate cost? This is exactly what we are talking about doing!


----------



## PaHunter

serenitygr said:


> Would you mind sharing the approximate cost? This is exactly what we are talking about doing!


The tank itself was 449. A siphon pump is anywhere from 10 to 40 dollars. 12V pumps are between 200 to 500 dollars they mount on the tank and let you pump it into your tank just like a diesel pump.


----------



## serenitygr

PaHunter said:


> The tank itself was 449. A siphon pump is anywhere from 10 to 40 dollars. 12V pumps are between 200 to 500 dollars they mount on the tank and let you pump it into your tank just like a diesel pump.


Thanks!


----------



## PaHunter

So today the final package arrived for our trip. We splurged and purchased Frogg Togg suits to carry in our park bags. So mother nature, bring it on......no really, Sunshine.. all we want is sunshine.

Work is insane, with these hurricanes. Today they have mandated we work 10 hour days, ugh. Good thing I got most of the trailer and truck ready over the weekend. 4 work days left and we roll.....


----------



## bama_ed

PaHunter said:


> So today the final package arrived for our trip. We splurged and purchased Frogg Togg suits to carry in our park bags. So mother nature, bring it on......no really, Sunshine.. all we want is sunshine.
> 
> Work is insane, with these hurricanes. Today they have mandated we work 10 hour days, ugh. Good thing I got most of the trailer and truck ready over the weekend. 4 work days left and we roll.....



Hang in there man!  Like you said, it's a good thing you did so much in advance.  Bama Ed

PS - I hope Lake Louisa SP came through the hurricanes okay so Teamubr can use it per his original plan


----------



## Teamubr

Chris, 

Your auxiliary tank cost about as much as my front end alignment. 

I managed to get everything done this weekend, including my dad getting married. Saturday I decided to drop my truck off to get the front end aligned. I replaced an upper tie rod end before we went to GSP in May, but the steering wheel has been off and there was a little too much play in the steering. I figured I had the toe off a little. No big deal. $89 seemed reasonable to line it all up. I get a call this morning that the drag link end was bad (It wasn't in May) and they can fix everything for the low, low price of $492. I have to have the truck tonight to move my brother to a group home tomorrow. No time to order a part and put it on myself. 
Oh well. I'm tired. Long day at work and I stayed up way late watching hurricane coverage and checking DIS boards for damage reports. 

One more day of work (Wednesday) then I'm on vacation. I should check to see if Lake Louisa will be open on Friday, otherwise I may be adding another day to the Fort stay. 

j


----------



## 2goofycampers

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/hurricane-irma-info/

FW will be closed at least through tomorrow.


----------



## PaHunter

2goofycampers said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/hurricane-irma-info/
> 
> FW will be closed at least through tomorrow.



Just checked MDE and so far no opening date for campground. I would guess that there is a tree or two to cut up. Hoping it is not too bad and they can open by Friday and we can all come down and have a great time.


----------



## sirenia88

@PaHunter  Its not just the pro drivers it's everyone.  80 is pretty annoying some times with the patch work they do.  I've read and know people who said that years ago they (elected officials) wanted to have tolls installed on 80 to help pay for the roads better.  To me and from my understanding of the PA turnpike system, sounds like they wanted to have a cash grab off of 80.  There was an article in the Philly papers a while ago about how the turnpike was crying foul about the large warehousing going in along 78 and other free roads like 80.  They said no one was driving the turnpike and the rates would have to go up again.  Please...

Transfer tank.  I wish I was able to do that with Gasoline but we are not allowed transfer tanks to extend our range like that.  It would be nice to be able to stop at a rest area for a bathroom and leg stretch. While they are doing that I can fill or top off the truck.  However I cannot see spending the extra 8-10 ground for a diesel so I can use a transfer tank once a year.  I know it might be a way to get one of the new Ford pick up. Gas long beds in the super duties are 48 galllons! That's practically a transfer tank right there. LOL


----------



## TX-DIS-Wildcat

PaHunter said:


> The tank itself was 449. A siphon pump is anywhere from 10 to 40 dollars. 12V pumps are between 200 to 500 dollars they mount on the tank and let you pump it into your tank just like a diesel pump.



Just thought I'd share what I did...I bought a 51 gallon auxiliary tank for my '13 F250, installed it with a diesel gravity kit and then added a $30 solenoid valve that I can switch on from inside the truck so I don't have to stop.


----------



## tltay2005

This was posted on WDW News site.  Please call the Fort before you start your trip if it is schedule in the next few days.

While the theme parks reopen today September 12, 2017, at Walt Disney World there is still a lot of work being done property wide to recover from Hurricane Irma. Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground will remain closed until further notice, this is likely due to a large number of trees that have probably fallen.

As a result of the impacts of Hurricane Irma, all guests that have reservations to stay at Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground at this time will be given a room at another Walt Disney World resort until Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground reopens. Unfortunately, at this time Disney does not have an exact timeframe on when Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground will reopen as they are still recovering from the damages to the property.

This means that all restaurants located on Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground property will remain closed. This includes restaurants that you may have reservations for likeHoop-de-Doo Musical Revue and Mickey’s Backyard BBQ.


----------



## Teamubr

Thanks Terri,

There is a notice on the main WDW page. https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/hurricane-irma-info/

This latest says Hoop-de-doo will be closed through Sunday the 17th. I just had a chat with a CM on the webpage. She said anyone with a Fort reservation will be relocated to another resort if the Fort is still closed on our arrival date. Mine is Saturday the 16th. I also had a reservation for Friday night at Lake Louisa SP. It is also closed until further notice. I tried to add Friday night to my existing Fort reservation so I could come in Friday night to WDW and then be relocated, but they are not taking any Fort reservations, so I'll have to book a resort somewhere. There are 5 of us. Cheapest room for 5 is $250. Then there is the issue with food. We budgeted for eating half (or more) of our meals at the camper. If we are at a resort, that will add $$$ buying resort food. This won't impact my family that much, but my sister and my niece are joining us. My sister is a single parent making marginal money. Her only way to go to Disney was riding along with us, and me paying for the camping and my niece's ticket. She doesn't have money for Disney food. I guess we can eat in the camper in the parking lot, but without hookups, this will be a challenge.

Hmm.

Sorry to whine. I'm fine with being relocated. I can probably find another campground somewhere for Friday. Not sure I'm ready to listen to my sister though.

j


----------



## ruthies12

whine away please- I will be so upset if I get relocated.  We are bringing our dog and all my plans for food and everything are based on being in my camper.  No idea what I will do if the fort doesn't open in time.  What hotel did they offer you?  Did they give you two rooms or one since you have more than 2 adults?


----------



## Teamubr

Ruthies,

No offer on a relocation resort yet. That will happen when we arrive to check in on Saturday. With 5 of us, I would assume they would put us at one of the resorts that accommodates more than 4 per room.

And then I just remembered my cart rental from Kenny. Has anyone heard from Tee Time? Their Facebook page has a chat/messenger window pop up, but no one responds. Next question. If I have a cart to be delivered Saturday, but we get relocated, then what?

j


----------



## tripleb

Just received this via Email from Disney. Our arrival date is Sept. 17.

September 2017 
Dear Bennett Family,
We have an important update about your upcoming reservation at The Campsites at Disney's Fort Wilderness Resort. 
For the safety of our Guests and Cast Members, Disney's Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground is closed until further notice as we recover from Hurricane Irma. 
If you wish to relocate to another Walt Disney World® Resort hotel or reschedule your trip, please contact us at your earliest convenience so we can assist you by calling the Disney Reservation Center at 407-W-DISNEY. 
We apologize for the inconvenience and would like to reassure you that any customary cancellation fees will be waived. 
Thank you for your understanding and flexibility.
Sincerely,
Disney Destinations, LLC


----------



## Teamubr

Yep,

Got the same one. Decisions, decisions.

j


----------



## tiggerdad

Teamubr said:


> Thanks Terri,
> 
> There is a notice on the main WDW page. https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/hurricane-irma-info/
> 
> This latest says Hoop-de-doo will be closed through Sunday the 17th. I just had a chat with a CM on the webpage. She said anyone with a Fort reservation will be relocated to another resort if the Fort is still closed on our arrival date. Mine is Saturday the 16th. I also had a reservation for Friday night at Lake Louisa SP. It is also closed until further notice. I tried to add Friday night to my existing Fort reservation so I could come in Friday night to WDW and then be relocated, but they are not taking any Fort reservations, so I'll have to book a resort somewhere. There are 5 of us. Cheapest room for 5 is $250. Then there is the issue with food. We budgeted for eating half (or more) of our meals at the camper. If we are at a resort, that will add $$$ buying resort food. This won't impact my family that much, but my sister and my niece are joining us. My sister is a single parent making marginal money. Her only way to go to Disney was riding along with us, and me paying for the camping and my niece's ticket. She doesn't have money for Disney food. I guess we can eat in the camper in the parking lot, but without hookups, this will be a challenge.
> 
> Hmm.
> 
> Sorry to whine. I'm fine with being relocated. I can probably find another campground somewhere for Friday. Not sure I'm ready to listen to my sister though.
> 
> j



Jim, now this crazy redneck from Mississippi would just walk out to the camper and let out the slides and awning and fire up the grill and cook away.

Now, in all seriousness, it's not whining.  I hate your trip beginning is seeming messed up, but it'll work out one way or another.  Have you looked into any campgrounds in the lower Alabama, Georgia area to see if anybody has an opening for that Friday?  Might be worth a shot.

Oh yeah, you do realize since you're gonna be one of the first Disers on the site you gotta load us up on some pictures.  I'll be willing to compensate for the extra work by getting @bama_ed  to make you some of that bread pudding.


----------



## PaHunter

Teamubr said:


> Yep,
> 
> Got the same one. Decisions, decisions.
> 
> j



I have not gotten that one yet. But still planning on bringing the rig down, and hoping they are open by Monday.....


----------



## tripleb

Teamubr said:


> Thanks Terri,
> 
> There is a notice on the main WDW page. https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/hurricane-irma-info/
> 
> I just had a chat with a CM on the webpage. She said anyone with a Fort reservation will be relocated to another resort if the Fort is still closed on our arrival date.
> 
> j



Teamubr, Did she happen to mention whether you would have to pay the additional monies for a resort room. We're still deciding whether we will cancel or not. Probably gonna wait until Thursday evening or Friday to make that decision.


----------



## Teamubr

tripleb said:


> Teamubr, Did she happen to mention whether you would have to pay the additional monies for a resort room. We're still deciding whether we will cancel or not. Probably gonna wait until Thursday evening or Friday to make that decision.


Tripleb,

I'm on hold now to see what they offer. Others that were there during the hurricane were just relocated, but since we aren't there and have the option to cancel/reschedule, I don't know what they will offer. The email says "If you wish to relocate". I hope that means at the existing reservation rates. I'll post up as soon as I get to talk to someone.

Michael and Chris,

You know I'm redneck enough to just campout at the gates, but the email implied this reservation will not be at the Fort. I thought about doing the same thing Chris, but that is a lot of fuel if the Fort never opens. You are there a little longer than I am. You probably have a better chance of them getting something back open.

I had trouble getting a campground reservation outside of Nashville this week. We were planning on just stopping in Thursday evening. I didn't think I would need a reservation until Irma. I got the last spot. All the others were taken with refugees. I'm not sure Fl/GA would be any better right now. I did check GSP. They have lost of sites open for the 15th through the 25th, but I really want to go to Disney.  

I will probably go to a resort based on what they offer. If I have to pay the difference, I'll see what that comes out to. I doubt my sister and niece will come down unless they throw in free dining. Without it, she won't be able to swing it and I'm not going to pay for all of her food for 10 days. I would take my niece, but I have KTTK tour booked and my niece is too little (6). This trip and the tour is Ian's graduation present, so it would be pretty crappy to cancel it.

j


----------



## Teamubr

Well,

That was a complete waste of time. The CM doesn't show my reservation being affected. They will not offer any assistance and there is NO (zero) room available to transfer to according to his system and when I check the web site. Then he says that "a gentleman just called who is checking in on Thursday" (2 days) and the moved him to a different resort for no additional fee. I said I would like the same offer and he says "the system" doesn't show my reservation as being displaced so they won't do anything. I read him the email and he said "That's nice".  According to his computer, I should show up at the Fort on Saturday. 

I'll try calling back tomorrow or later tonight and see if anything has updated. I'm a little pissed right now to call back and try getting a more helpful CM.

j


----------



## tiggerdad

Um, okay...

Makes no sense.  Perhaps they are believing the Fort to be up and running by then.  Kinda aggravating to keep you in limbo like that.


----------



## Teamubr

@tripleb 

I just noticed one slight difference in your email. Yours said to call tbge reservations line at 407 W-DISNEY. Mine just say to "call your travel agent" I booked my package on the web site. 

Oh well. I'll call later tonight to see if my reservation has been updated to "relocate to the WL bungaloes"

j


----------



## tripleb

Teamubr said:


> Well,
> 
> That was a complete waste of time. The CM doesn't show my reservation being affected. They will not offer any assistance and there is NO (zero) room available to transfer to according to his system and when I check the web site. Then he says that "a gentleman just called who is checking in on Thursday" (2 days) and the moved him to a different resort for no additional fee. I said I would like the same offer and he says "the system" doesn't show my reservation as being displaced so they won't do anything. I read him the email and he said "That's nice".  According to his computer, I should show up at the Fort on Saturday.
> 
> I'll try calling back tomorrow or later tonight and see if anything has updated. I'm a little pissed right now to call back and try getting a more helpful CM.
> 
> j



Teamubr, that's contrary to what the CM told me after being on hold for about 45 minutes :-( I asked her if and when the Fort would open and she had zero idea. She did offer the "relocation" deal in my Email but I didn't pursue that. What I am curious about is two-fold ... if I take a room, what if any would be the up-charges and if the Fort opened the next day, would my current reservations still be in effect.


----------



## KT0191

I got the same email as everyone else. I called because I wasn't sure if we had to relocate. After holding 30 minutes, I got a rep. She told me they have a room at Pop and can switch us there. I said that was fine and anywhere would be great. (We arrive Friday). Then she said we would have to pay the difference in room rates. I questioned it and she said that didn't sound right either and that we shouldn't have to pay. She then switched me over to guest services and now it's over a 2 hour hold. I've been on the phone for 1 hour and 27 minutes now lol.
I'll update everyone if I ever get a hold of someone.


----------



## Teamubr

@KT0191 

What number did you call? I'm going to try calling again later. 

j


----------



## KT0191

Teamubr said:


> @KT0191
> 
> What number did you call? I'm going to try calling again later.
> 
> j


407 934 7639


----------



## Teamubr

Thanks. 

j


----------



## tigger92662

Hope this works out for everyone. I suppose saying "closed until further notice" is a little better then them saying "we'll be open in 2 days" and it ends up taking 2 more days. 
Glad to hear everyone is fairing OK so far.


----------



## PaHunter

Yeah not much magical if you wish to upcharge me because you can't deliver on my reservation. Seems like Disney should bend over backward for all the campers. But I would settle for a room anywhere on the monorail loop.


----------



## Disneypeach

I feel so sorry for campers impacted by this...


----------



## PaHunter

Disneypeach said:


> I feel so sorry for campers impacted by this...



I think we are all just frustrated with the lack of information put out by Disney. Then also the fact that we can't get a straight answer from those when someone has gotten thru. 
I understand that they have trees down, I get you don't know how long it will take to cut them up and remove them. Well you should have an idea. Having worked for a State Park, that suffered a tornado, we had an emergency plan for tree removal as there was only one way in/out. We at least had an idea based on the number of trees down, etc.
Poor Jim has to decide if he should tow down, or cancel a 6 year olds Disney trip. Triple B, also has a tough decision. 
We are coming down, carrying a big load of diesel, and camping !!! Run me an extension cord from a light pole at the TTC !!

And above all Disney quit treating your campers as second class citizens. You should really appreciate us, as we require the least amount of Mousekeeping, least amount of linens, towels, and toiletries, All while paying the ever increasing rates you put upon us. 
Ok, getting off my soapbox now.


----------



## mrsclark

I also posted this on two FW-specific threads, but I am posting here in case any here has any additional thoughts!!

Concern here on my end.

I have been the planner for my dad's dream vacation to WDW - there are nine of use going: my dad, stepmom, stepbrother, his wife, their three kids, DH and me! My dad has been dreaming about this for 10 years and is taking us as his big gift to all of us.

We are scheduled to stay in the Cabins at FW - DH, dad, stepmom and I to check-in on 9/27 and my stepbrother's family on 9/29. My dad, stepmom and stepbrother haven't been to WDW in almost 30 years and my sister-in-law, two nephews and niece have never been. DH and I are WDW veterans, but have never stayed at FW. Needless to say we are all really looking forward to it - I already have reservations for golf carts and a couple of meals at Trail's End.

So....and I know everything is just a guess at this point...should I just sit tight for now or should I go ahead and try to book something else (for my stepbrother's room I would need to find something which sleeps 5 which I know are in short supply on this short of notice)???

Help!!!!


----------



## PaHunter

mrsclark said:


> I also posted this on two FW-specific threads, but I am posting here in case any here has any additional thoughts!!
> 
> Concern here on my end.
> 
> I have been the planner for my dad's dream vacation to WDW - there are nine of use going: my dad, stepmom, stepbrother, his wife, their three kids, DH and me! My dad has been dreaming about this for 10 years and is taking us as his big gift to all of us.
> 
> We are scheduled to stay in the Cabins at FW - DH, dad, stepmom and I to check-in on 9/27 and my stepbrother's family on 9/29. My dad, stepmom and stepbrother haven't been to WDW in almost 30 years and my sister-in-law, two nephews and niece have never been. DH and I are WDW veterans, but have never stayed at FW. Needless to say we are all really looking forward to it - I already have reservations for golf carts and a couple of meals at Trail's End.
> 
> So....and I know everything is just a guess at this point...should I just sit tight for now or should I go ahead and try to book something else (for my stepbrother's room I would need to find something which sleeps 5 which I know are in short supply on this short of notice)???
> 
> Help!!!!



For the 27th I would sit tight and breathe. I think they will be ok by then. 
We know it will be closed thru the 17th, as there is no HDDR or BBQ. Hoping that they will get a ton of work done this week and be open on the 18th.


----------



## tripleb

PaHunter said:


> But I would settle for a room anywhere on the monorail loop.



Love it PaHunter ... I'm not too terribly picky myself as long as it's the Grand Floridian 

Wonder if they would valet park my FW ... LOL


----------



## mrsclark

Thanks @ PaHunter!  Planning to sit tight and keep an eye on things!


----------



## Teamubr

Here's the latest (mis)information. I'm currently 45 minutes into a predicted 2 hour hold on the phone with Guest Relations. Per the CM I talked to, who acted like he read this afternoon's memo.

Those of us with Fort check in dates between now and the 17th (Sunday), received the email. We are being offered a temporary relocate to a resort until the Fort opens. *They are hoping to have the Fort open on the 18th*, which is likely why Chris didn't get the email. They can't (obviously) guarantee the Fort will be open on the 18th, but that is the day they are shooting for now. Either way, whenever the Fort opens, we will be allowed to move in.

I may be making a 2000 mile round trip with 15,000 lbs in tow for nothing, but at least I'll be at Disney.

Guest relations has to do the relocate (at no additional charge), hence the 2 hour hold.

j


----------



## KT0191

Teamubr said:


> Here's the latest (mis)information. I'm currently 45 minutes into a predicted 2 hour hold on the phone with Guest Relations. Per the CM I talked to, who acted like he read this afternoon's memo.
> 
> Those of us with Fort check in dates between now and the 17th (Sunday), received the email. We are being offered a temporary relocate to a resort until the Fort opens. *They are hoping to have the Fort open on the 18th*, which is likely why Chris didn't get the email. They can't (obviously) guarantee the Fort will be open on the 18th, but that is the day they are shooting for now. Either way, whenever the Fort opens, we will be allowed to move in.
> 
> I may be making a 2000 mile round trip with 15,000 lbs in tow for nothing, but at least I'll be at Disney.
> 
> Guest relations has to do the relocate (at no additional charge), hence the 2 hour hold.
> 
> j


Wow. I'm glad you got through! I was on hold for 3 hours and 25 minutes before I finally called it and decided to call back tomorrow right at 7a. So you were moved to a resort? If so, which one?


----------



## Rxdr2013

Im on hold too 1 hour and 54 minutes! We are to check in on Sunday the 17th. My husband was going to come up and help me set up the tent saturday night we were going to stay at all star movies but if I cant get into the campground on sun then there's no point in him coming! So frustrating I don't want to have to kill one of our park days to change rooms and get set up by myself. I am contemplating just staying off site just so I know everything is resolved.


----------



## Teamubr

KT0191 said:


> Wow. I'm glad you got through! I was on hold for 3 hours and 25 minutes before I finally called it and decided to call back tomorrow right at 7a. So you were moved to a resort? If so, which one?


I haven't got completely through. I just made it to a CM that seemed to have a memo (and actually read it) that spoke to the process for Fort reservations.

I said I had to get through to Guest Relations (still on hold with them. Going on 1:30), but we would be relocated to another resort until the Fort reopens. Same sort of process they had for those that had to evacuate before the storm.

j


----------



## KT0191

Teamubr said:


> I haven't got completely through. I just made it to a CM that seemed to have a memo (and actually read it) that spoke to the process for Fort reservations.
> 
> I said I had to get through to Guest Relations (still on hold with them. Going on 1:30), but we would be relocated to another resort until the Fort reopens. Same sort of process they had for those that had to evacuate before the storm.
> 
> j


Ohhhh okay..I misunderstood. Good to know we won't be charged. Hopefully you won't be waiting too much longer!


----------



## Rxdr2013

forget it. I guess I will just go up with my son on saturday that will give us an extra day to play in case we have to move mid stay. Maybe they will see I already have a sat night reservation at all stars and keep me there sun night.


----------



## neatokimmo

Hi everyone, we got back early this morning from our "camping" trip. We checked in the Tuesday after labor day. We got two nights camping before we were relocated to the Art of Animation.

We were assigned 1515 which was 32x16. It was a great site because our canopy could hang off the sand pad over our picnic table and still be staked in the dirt. 1500 was spaced really well. We went through some rv loops where you could lean out your motor home and hi five your neighbor. Our land was triangular with a huge space on both sides. 1512 was the biggest site and was in our backyard. They had at least two tents, a canopy and a bunch of cars. They fit no problems. So if you have a monster tent, 1512 and 1515 are perfect if you can get them.

We loved the fort. The pool was great. I don't feel like we got to do but 10% of what we wanted. That is a good reason for another trip right?

We did not pay for the art of animation room. Andy the best CM on the planet gave us park tickets when he found out we were there to fish, swim, and bike ride. So we went to have a low key camping, non park, check out the fort, trip and got a real vacation package. Disney bent over backwards to make sure everyone was happy during the hurricane. Not to downplay the severity of the hurricane, but it was one of our best Disney trips ever.

We were told the bulk of the fort was relocated to AoA. And people were grilling in the parking lot  and there were pets everywhere.


----------



## Sarubo

Update; Not true!  It's a fake site.  It was sent to me by a family member so I lost it a bit.  And didn't do my usual fact checking.  I apologise if it upset anyone.  But just so everyone knows if they come across this.  It's fake.  Someone who is not a very nice person sent this to me just now.  Can anyone confirm this?  The Fort permanently closed? http://www.breakingnews247.net/59b8...-walt-disney-world-due-to-hurricane-irma.html


----------



## neatokimmo

Sarubo said:


> Someone who is not a very nice person sent this to me just now.  Can anyone confirm this?  The Fort permanently closed?  http://www.breakingnews247.net/59b8...-walt-disney-world-due-to-hurricane-irma.html



This is just me, but if it were closed permanently then I think the first thing they would do is remove it from reservations. So I wouldn't panic until it isn't available for a future booking.


----------



## FtW Mike

Sarubo said:


> Someone who is not a very nice person sent this to me just now.  Can anyone confirm this?  The Fort permanently closed?  http://www.breakingnews247.net/59b8...-walt-disney-world-due-to-hurricane-irma.html


 That story is Pure Unadulterated Squirrel Poop.  One Look at the price tag Disney does that in 1 day at Ft W.  Two  Check the stories to the right   I at first glance fell for it too as all I saw was they are "_CLOSING" _the resort  Rereading the headline and story it doesn't pass the smell tank.  Maybe we should find the person who put it up and have him or her scrub all of our BLACK WATER tanks with a tooth brush


----------



## snowmedic

Sarubo said:


> Someone who is not a very nice person sent this to me just now. Can anyone confirm this?



If you scroll all the way down to the bottom of the page you will see this:

This website is an entertainment website, news are created by users. These are humourous news, fantasy, fictional, that should not be seriously taken or as a source of information.

So, just because it's on the internet, doesn't necessarily mean its true.


----------



## Rxdr2013

After 3 hours on hold today  a nice cm was able to get us into coronado preferred room.no extra charge would have been $600 more!.  Had to remove my last night but its ok atleast i no longer have to worry.


----------



## JETS70

FtW Mike said:


> That story is Pure Unadulterated Squirrel Poop.  One Look at the price tag Disney does that in 1 day at Ft W.  Two  Check the stories to the right   I at first glance fell for it too as all I saw was they are "_CLOSING" _the resort  Rereading the headline and story it doesn't pass the smell tank.  Maybe we should find the person who put it up and have him or her scrub all of our BLACK WATER tanks* with a tooth brush*



How about *"with their toothbrush"*


----------



## FtW Mike

JETS70 said:


> How about *"with their toothbrush"*


Much more gooderer idea!!!!!


----------



## Teamubr

Packing day. 

Should be on the road by 6:00 tonight.

j


----------



## JETS70

Teamubr said:


> Packing day.
> 
> Should be on the road by 6:00 tonight.
> 
> j



Travel Safe. Hope all works out for a quick check-in to the Fort.


----------



## ruthies12

Safe travels!  Keep us updated when you can on the fort situation and thanks in advance if you are able to.


Teamubr said:


> Packing day.
> 
> Should be on the road by 6:00 tonight.
> 
> j


----------



## tripleb

Teamubr said:


> Packing day.
> 
> Should be on the road by 6:00 tonight.
> 
> j



Teamubr, just saw this on the Disneyworld Web Site:



I hope this doesn't mean that they have pushed the re-opening day at the Fort to the 20th.


----------



## Teamubr

Thanks everybody,

I'll post what I find out. Staying outside of Nashville tonight.

Tripleb,
That's a little discouraging. I think the tell will be if Chris (PA Hunter) gets the same email we did about the Fort being closed.

j


----------



## PaHunter

Teamubr said:


> Thanks everybody,
> 
> I'll post what I find out. Staying outside of Nashville tonight.
> 
> Tripleb,
> That's a little discouraging. I think the tell will be if Chris (PA Hunter) gets the same email we did about the Fort being closed.
> 
> j


So far no email. Will keep everyone posted.


----------



## serenitygr

tripleb said:


> Teamubr, just saw this on the Disneyworld Web Site:
> 
> View attachment 269540
> 
> I hope this doesn't mean that they have pushed the re-opening day at the Fort to the 20th.


----------



## Sarubo

Looking forward to hearing the experience of those that will be going down this week and beginning of next.  Crossing my fingers that by next Sat we know a little more, or with a bit of pixie dust, it's opened.  Never a dull moment!!!


----------



## Teamubr

Sarubo said:


> Looking forward to hearing the experience of those that will be going down this week and beginning of next.  Crossing my fingers that by next Sat we know a little more, or with a bit of pixie dust, it's opened.


Sarubo,
I plan on heading over Saturday morning from our temporary campsite in Kissimmee. I will let you know what I find out.

j


----------



## Sarubo

Teamubr said:


> Sarubo,
> I plan on heading over Saturday morning from our temporary campsite in Kissimmee. I will let you know what I find out.
> 
> j


Thanks Teamubr!


----------



## tripleb

Ok Folks,

Just got this Email and it doesn't sound good:


September 2017 

Dear Bennett Family, 



We have an important update about your upcoming reservation at The Campsites at Disney's Fort Wilderness Resort. 

For the safety of our Guests and Cast Members, Disney's Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground is closed until further notice as we recover from Hurricane Irma. 

If you wish to relocate to another Walt Disney World® Resort hotel or reschedule your trip, please contact us at your earliest convenience so we can assist you by calling the Disney Reservation Center at 407-W-DISNEY. 

We apologize for the inconvenience and would like to reassure you that any customary cancellation fees will be waived. 

Thank you for your understanding and flexibility.


Sincerely,

_Disney Destinations, LLC_ 

Arrival Date: 9/18/2017


----------



## serenitygr

I understand the concern for safety from Disney- I really do- but this just really feels like there's a lot of people being strung along unfairly... if the campground is in as bad of shape as it seems by this continued delay, why aren't they getting people in there to fix it? And I'm sure they are, but I guess I'm used to if a job needs to be done, you set a goal- a target date- and you GET IT DONE! I know if I were supposed to have checked in Monday, we would've already been well on the way by today. If I then got an email saying that basically I just wasted not only my long planned for vacation at the Fort, but also a whole bunch of money on fuel just trying to get our camper there, not to mention our other 3 family members who are flying in to join us( who probably can't get a refund for their flight at this point)- well- I'd be furious and that's putting it mildly.

I'm sorry for venting, and maybe I'm not being fair in my outlook- I guess I just feel like this has started to seem like the campers are 2nd class citizens and that we're fine with whatever Disney tells us. It just doesn't seem fair.


----------



## ruthies12

Sereniygr I agree with you,  I understand the hurricane wasn't their fault but they knew it was coming and at this point they should have a more definitive answer on when they'll be up and running again.   I understand it can take time, but they should KNOW how much time at this point and they are not giving campers enough warning imo


----------



## tripleb

After talking with a CM, she could not give a definitive date for the re-opening of the Fort. Other than MAYBE sometime next week.

So, after a lengthy discussion with the CM, we decided to cancel our trip. A full refund will be posted to our CC. We will try again some other time. Sorry I had to miss all the fun with the campers that might be able to wait it out.


----------



## serenitygr

Another thought comes to mind... even if Disney is refunding campers- what about all the other plans campers have made and invested money in? For us- 9 people- ( three of which have airline tickets purchased) we have universal tickets, legoland tickets, gator land tickets....I doubt any of those places will now refund money just because Disney can't get the Fort fixed 1-2 weeks after Irma.... that's a huge chunk of money for us- ugh.... just ugh...


----------



## Sarubo

I agree.  The worst part of this is being left in limbo. And lack of communication.


----------



## Disneypeach

We're supposed to arrive on the 23rd so just to see what would happen I did the online check in a few minutes ago (I rarely do the online checkin thing, just wait til I get there).  Everything went as expected so I hope that's a good sign.  I also got the usual welcome email a couple of days ago so crossing fingers (toes, eyes...) that we'll have a site.


----------



## serenitygr

Yep- exactly! I think deep down I actually have this feeling that they aren't doing enough for "my Fort "- she deserves to be beautiful and I feel like they're just letting her down... I know that's not true, but I imagine a lot of us have some pretty strong emotions about this place so many of us call "home"


----------



## Sarubo

Disneypeach said:


> We're supposed to arrive on the 23rd so just to see what would happen I did the online check in a few minutes ago (I rarely do the online checkin thing, just wait til I get there).  Everything went as expected so I hope that's a good sign.  I also got the usual welcome email a couple of days ago so crossing fingers (toes, eyes...) that we'll have a site.


That's our check-in day as well!  I'm keeping everything crossed here as well.


----------



## Sarubo

Question for those that have talked to a CM and made other arrangements.  Does Disney comp your hotel stay or are you responsible for it?  What options, if any, did they give you when you talked to them?  I really can't cancel this trip so I need to find accommodations come hell or high water.


----------



## tripleb

Sarubo said:


> Question for those that have talked to a CM and made other arrangements.  Does Disney comp your hotel stay or are you responsible for it?  What options, if any, did they give you when you talked to them?  I really can't cancel this trip so I need to find accommodations come hell or high water.



Sarubo, I have talked to A CM about this exact thing. Yes, if you have reservations at the Fort and they have to relocate you to a resort, the price you have already agreed to takes care of the resort fee. Before I canceled my trip, I tried my best to get the CM to guarantee me a room at the Grand Floridian  BTW, they WILL NOT commit to any resort. I guess that decision is made the day of your arrival. Your options are actually 3 fold ... (1)Cancel your reservation. (2) Take whatever resort they give you. (3) Delay your arrive. If you do this, they will credit you with the days that you "don't" show but will not extend your stay the number of days that you didn't show up. That is unless there is vacancy space available.


----------



## Sarubo

tripleb said:


> Sarubo, I have talked to A CM about this exact thing. Yes, if you have reservations at the Fort and they have to relocate you to a resort, the price you have already agreed to takes care of the resort fee. Before I canceled my trip, I tried my best to get the CM to guarantee me a room at the Grand Floridian  BTW, they WILL NOT commit to any resort. I guess that decision is made the day of your arrival. Your options are actually 3 fold ... (1)Cancel your reservation. (2) Take whatever resort they give you. (3) Delay your arrive. If you do this, they will credit you with the days that you "don't" show but will not extend your stay the number of days that you didn't show up. That is unless there is vacancy space available.


Thank you!  I don't really mind where they send us if the Fort is still closed when we get there.  As long as my kids have a place to sleep, I'm good.


----------



## Rxdr2013

The cm i got was super nice. She put me in coronado in a preferred room bc i told her i was pregnant and going to be with my son alone.  She said they didn't have any values left. She had trouble finding a place with our last night the 20th. (It ended up being like 600 more but i didnt have to pay any additional. ) So i told her it was fine to take off the last day. If i decide to stay at disney ill just get a cheap hotel on one of those hotel bidding sites, but since we are now going up tomorrow and not sun. (I booked a separate reservation at pop when i was going to bring my husband along to set up tent) i might be tired enough to go home wed night. Thankfully we dont have to worry about plane tickets since we only live 3 hours away. 

Thankfully i was able to wait on hold and get it resolved and know where im staying. She did say rooms are hard to come by bc they are still people there from hurricane etc.


----------



## Teamubr

The email Tripleb posted is the exact one I got on Tuesday. 

We made it to Nashville, our planned stop for the night. No call from Disney today. I will probably call them again tomorrow when we hit the road. If I can't make it through to Guest Services I'll show up at the Fort on Saturday and ask what site I'm in. 

Either way, I'll be at WDW and I can become a problem in person instead of being put into telephone queue from h***. 

j


----------



## KornBred

Been busy since we got back so I forgot to post. We left on the 8th instead of our check out date of the 9th ahead of the Fort closing. Traffic wasn't too bad as I stayed off the interstate and took mostly US 27 back home to SouthWest GA. About an hour delay from traffic and 2 hours delay from two women who have to stop every 50 damn miles. Left my house to stay at Mom's as my area got hit harder by winds than Mom's and I didn't want her to ride out the storm alone. Was told before we left the Fort that they would send me a check with a refund for the missed night but a couple of days after we left I checked the balance on the Disney Gift card I used to pay and they refunded it to that card, so go figure. Had a good time, cept for my Mom freaking out & wanting to leave on Tuesday after our Sunday check in thanks to family calling her telling her basically she would die if she didn't leave immediately. Glad they don't overreact. But we calmed her down and hit AK on the 6th & my Wife & I hit the MNSSHP on the 7th. Had a good time. Waiting for a supposed refund from Tee Time for the one day and the fact my cart's lights didn't work, the battery didn't charge correctly, and when I took him the cart back using their truck & trailer, I picked up another cart for them at the Fort that made mine looked like an unpolished turd. The guy I met said they had been saying they were gonna refund me but we will see. But all in all we had fun, enjoyed our first trip to the Fort, plan to go back, & I am using my leftover Disney GC funds on a few days at the Hilton Head Resort, as my Mom lives 100 miles from there straight down I16 so a quick ride from her place. Oh yeah, that trip will be solo!!!


----------



## Teamubr

Stopped north of Atlanta for a potty break. Made it through to guest services this morning. (only 2 hour wait) I'll be at CBR until the 20th. They offered me $50/night off if I rescheduled. I said I was half way there. 

30 minutes later while she looked for something, she offered CBR. I'm now on hold (over 20 minutes) while she changes the reservation. Waiting on the new confirmation number. 

j


----------



## tripleb

That's a good deal Teamubr ... I asked to be relocated to the Grand Floridian but they couldn't do that  So, I canceled my reservations.


----------



## ruthies12

tripleb said:


> That's a good deal Teamubr ... I asked to be relocated to the Grand Floridian but they couldn't do that  So, I canceled my reservations.



now that you've rescheduled for October I think you should call guest services and get that $50 a night off offer that they offered teamubr!


----------



## tiggerdad

Teamubr said:


> Stopped north of Atlanta for a potty break. Made it through to guest services this morning. (only 2 hour wait) I'll be at CBR until the 20th. They offered me $50/night off if I rescheduled. I said I was half way there.
> 
> 30 minutes later while she looked for something, she offered CBR. I'm now on hold (over 20 minutes) while she changes the reservation. Waiting on the new confirmation number.
> 
> j



They putting you and your mobile home...errr...I mean camper up in the parking lot at CBR there Jim?  Wasn't sure if they were planning on that or if they had a designated parking area for the campers waiting to get into the Fort.


----------



## tripleb

I don’t have a dog in this hunt anymore since I canceled my reservations due to Irma and the “unknown” during the week of the 17th. However, as a 37-year (retired now) cable TV employee, on the Florida Panhandle coast, I can tell everyone that the destruction from a Hurricane is not a pretty sight to utilities.

Not only are trees down, power can be out, water service can be out, sewer service can be out, telecom service can be out as well. What happens during a hurricane to underground facilities is that the roots of trees that have been uprooted can and will pull up or damage any underground services near the root structure. It’s a real mess and repairs take quite a bit longer than traditional over-head utilities.

Staffing for a natural disaster is counterproductive and costly to any entity since those “additional” staff members would have to be employed year-round. I’m not coming to Disney’s defense, I’m just saying that through times of disaster, “things” are beyond any entities scope and putting people and plans together, with limited resources are terribly difficult. Drawing a “bulls-eye” on a date can be next to impossible.

I do however agree with others that communications to campers, affected by the hurricane, could have been a whole lot smoother. Through the use of Email, the Disney Web Site, and direct contact via telephone could have been more proactive and could have provided more information than was disseminated.

It’s a moot issue to me now … I was lucky enough to score a Full Hook-Up site the 1st week of October and as the wife said “Book it Dano”


----------



## Teamubr

Finally made it south of ATL (2 hours to get through). Lunch stop. GPS says 5:43 to go.

I have a new reservation number for CBR through Wednesday and my original reservation now says 9/20/17 - 9/25/17 at the Fort.  We'll see.

j


----------



## Rxdr2013

I just pulled into pop and saw a camper in the parking lot.  Sounds like it's hooked up. Sliders are popped out too.


----------



## KT0191

Teamubr said:


> Finally made it south of ATL (2 hours to get through). Lunch stop. GPS says 5:43 to go.
> 
> I have a new reservation number for CBR through Wednesday and my original reservation now says 9/20/17 - 9/25/17 at the Fort.  We'll see.
> 
> j


Did you have to pay the difference to switch to CBR?


----------



## PaHunter

Ok, so after all of the hub a beluw brought on by Irma. We are finishing up packing and getting ready to roll. We will be stopping at the guard shack monday and finding out where we land until they have my site ready. I will be in the Disney bubble, taking pictures and we is gonna have some fun !!!!
I have just finished a long week of mandatory overtime to ship items in to the area affected by the hurricane. Our truck convoy, approx 100 trucks strong was met on 95 at the state line for a State Police escort where they were headed. I am ready for a vacation. 
I will hopefully have some pictures to post on Tuesday as that is our first park day and it will be time to have a good ole country bear jamboree.......maybe we can have our own 5th wheel jamboree in the CBR parking lot ?


----------



## bama_ed

Rxdr2013 said:


> I just pulled into pop and saw a camper in the parking lot.  Sounds like it's hooked up. Sliders are popped out too.



That's so cool.



KT0191 said:


> Did you have to pay the difference to switch to CBR?



No.

Bama Ed


----------



## tiggerdad

PaHunter said:


> Ok, so after all of the hub a beluw brought on by Irma. We are finishing up packing and getting ready to roll. We will be stopping at the guard shack monday and finding out where we land until they have my site ready. I will be in the Disney bubble, taking pictures and we is gonna have some fun !!!!
> I have just finished a long week of mandatory overtime to ship items in to the area affected by the hurricane. Our truck convoy, approx 100 trucks strong was met on 95 at the state line for a State Police escort where they were headed. I am ready for a vacation.
> I will hopefully have some pictures to post on Tuesday as that is our first park day and it will be time to have a good ole country bear jamboree.......maybe we can have our own 5th wheel jamboree in the CBR parking lot ?



Looking forward to it.  Be safe.


----------



## FtW Mike

Teamubr said:


> Stopped north of Atlanta for a potty break. Made it through to guest services this morning. (only 2 hour wait) I'll be at CBR until the 20th. They offered me $50/night off if I rescheduled. I said I was half way there.
> 
> 30 minutes later while she looked for something, she offered CBR. I'm now on hold (over 20 minutes) while she changes the reservation. Waiting on the new confirmation number.
> 
> j


 Jim did you get a PIRATE SHIP BED room?  You'll have to let us know.


----------



## FtW Mike

PaHunter said:


> Ok, so after all of the hub a beluw brought on by Irma. We are finishing up packing and getting ready to roll. We will be stopping at the guard shack monday and finding out where we land until they have my site ready. I will be in the Disney bubble, taking pictures and we is gonna have some fun !!!!
> I have just finished a long week of mandatory overtime to ship items in to the area affected by the hurricane. Our truck convoy, approx 100 trucks strong was met on 95 at the state line for a State Police escort where they were headed. I am ready for a vacation.
> I will hopefully have some pictures to post on Tuesday as that is our first park day and it will be time to have a good ole country bear jamboree.......maybe we can have our own 5th wheel jamboree in the CBR parking lot ?


 Ditto what Tiggerdad said.  Love your outlook on the who deal and here's hoping you and Teamubr meet up early in your overlap  Have a great trip


----------



## Teamubr

We arrived safe and sound to Kissimmee KOA. Very nice park. Drove down 429 and came through WDW from Western Way. You should have heard my niece when I drove under the entrance bridge. Fun stuff.

A few observations from the drive. First, I was surprised how little hurricane damage we saw. A few small trees down in southern GA. As we got closer to the FL line the number of billboards with the canvas wraps shredded increased. Mostly on the southbound side. Northbound signs fared pretty well.

Second. I think I guessed right on evacuees returning this weekend. North of Atlanta, half the cars on I-75 had FL plates. Once we go past Macon, 3/4ths of the cars were from FL. Some with fuel jugs on the roof or receiver racks.
Good to see people trying to get home.

A nice treat was all the toll plazas were wide open with "Tolls Suspended" signs up. Even on 429. Further north on the toll pike, it was obvious they didn't have power restored yet. The plaza had power but none of the signs on the highway were lit. As you got closer to I-4, you started to see more things lit up.

It was dark by the time we pulled onto WDW property so we couldn't see much, but the roads past Typhoon Lagoon and on Osceola Pkw looked fine. No evidence of trees or debris, but it was dark.

*Chris,*
The girl from guest services said the Fort won't open until Wednesday the 20th. I like your plan. If you are there in person, it is harder for them to say they can't find a place for you. 



KT0191 said:


> Did you have to pay the difference to switch to CBR?


No extra money required. We will be in a family room with Lagoon View. DW look it up and I think it is $250-300/night.



FtW Mike said:


> Jim did you get a PIRATE SHIP BED room?  You'll have to let us know.


I'll let you know Mike. All they said was a "family" room, big enough for 5 and a Lagoon View. Ive only been to CBR once and it was a single night before we flew home from the Rolex 24 hour race. The room was pretty basic.

J


----------



## Teamubr

tiggerdad said:


> They putting you and your mobile home...errr...I mean camper up in the parking lot at CBR there Jim?  Wasn't sure if they were planning on that or if they had a designated parking area for the campers waiting to get into the Fort.


Michael,
I'm going to drive over to CBR mid-morning with the trailer and see what the CM at the gate says. I figure it will fit in any old space. How much more damage can I do that a Cat 2 hurricane didn't? 

J


----------



## KT0191

Teamubr said:


> We arrived safe and sound to Kissimmee KOA. Very nice park. Drove down 429 and came through WDW from Western Way. You should have heard my niece when I drove under the entrance bridge. Fun stuff.
> 
> A few observations from the drive. First, I was surprised how little hurricane damage we saw. A few small trees down in southern GA. As we got closer to the FL line the number of billboards with the canvas wraps shredded increased. Mostly on the southbound side. Northbound signs fared pretty well.
> 
> Second. I think I guessed right on evacuees returning this weekend. North of Atlanta, half the cars on I-75 had FL plates. Once we go past Macon, 3/4ths of the cars were from FL. Some with fuel jugs on the roof or receiver racks.
> Good to see people trying to get home.
> 
> A nice treat was all the toll plazas were wide open with "Tolls Suspended" signs up. Even on 429. Further north on the toll pike, it was obvious they didn't have power restored yet. The plaza had power but none of the signs on the highway were lit. As you got closer to I-4, you started to see more things lit up.
> 
> It was dark by the time we pulled onto WDW property so we couldn't see much, but the roads past Typhoon Lagoon and on Osceola Pkw looked fine. No evidence of trees or debris, but it was dark.
> 
> *Chris,*
> The girl from guest services said the Fort won't open until Wednesday the 20th. I like your plan. If you are there in person, it is harder for them to say they can't find a place for you.
> 
> 
> No extra money required. We will be in a family room with Lagoon View. DW look it up and I think it is $250-300/night.
> 
> 
> I'll let you know Mike. All they said was a "family" room, big enough for 5 and a Lagoon View. Ive only been to CBR once and it was a single night before we flew home from the Rolex 24 hour race. The room was pretty basic.
> 
> J



Glad ya'll made it safely and you're all accommodated! You won't have a pirate room since those only have two double beds. You'll have the room with two queens and a pull down Murphy bed.


----------



## Teamubr

KT0191 said:


> You'll have the room with two queens and a pull down Murphy bed.


That will work. DS will like the Murphy bed.

J


----------



## tigger92662

Teamubr said:


> We arrived safe and sound to Kissimmee KOA.


Glad to hear you made it down OK. Sounds like you have fun time ahead of you. Following along


----------



## serenitygr

Looking forward to seeing pictures! What's your checkout date again?


----------



## friendofeeyore

& then brush their teeth with it!!


----------



## friendofeeyore

All be safe & good & God's speed getting you to Fort on our arrival date. Do want the pictures when you can get them out to us.


----------



## Roobear77

6 sleeps till we leave home, and 10 till our check in at fort. Had a convo with DH today about whether we should book the Kissimmee KOA as a back up and he said no way. Not only is he confident the fort will be up and running, if it's not he is happy to be accommodated in a hotel for no extra charge. The food budget will be affected so that is my only concern. Fingers crossed all goes well and the fort reopens in the next week for all of us.


----------



## Teamubr

We are here. Slight change in plans. After looking at the "Murphy bed" in the family room at CBR on the computer last night, we realized it probably wasn't going to work out. It USA "child size" pull down below the TV. DS would probably end up on the floor. That's manageable for a night or two, but gets rough for 4. We drove over to CBR this morning to explain we weren't 2 traditional couples and a 6 year old, the desk CM immediately said, Oh, this won't work. Unfortunately there really isn't too much open for 5 people. He tried 2 regular rooms at 5 other places with no success.
The booking manager finally pulled a 2 bedroom villa at OKW and said we could have it.

It's amazing how far Please, Thank you and some humility can go. That and some genuine Pixie dust.

We would have made the family room work, but the staff went out of their way to help us out.

Time to grab some lunch and head to MK.

Oh, OKW is very tight on parking. The camper is sitting next door at PO-FQ, just down from an enormous toy hauler. And yes, Michael, the lot started leaning a little. 

j


----------



## bama_ed

Teamubr said:


> Oh, OKW is very tight on parking. The camper is sitting next door at PO-FQ, just down from an enormous toy hauler. And yes, Michael, the lot started leaning a little.
> 
> j



Jim,

I am glad you finally got into your Disney accommodations. OKW is not not a bad place to be.

I'm left to wonder what the security people at the gates and the other guests at the resorts think about all you camper folks travelling with your trailers/rv's for a Disney vacation.  Popping out the slideouts in the parking lots (as reported in prior posts).  Firing up the grill and outside kitchen in the parking lots (as reported in prior posts).  It's a rare sight for them - my bet is they don't often have many trailers/rv's parked at FQ or at other resorts.

Sorry you didn't get to try Lake Louisa SP on this trip.  Hopefully you can next trip.

Bama Ed


----------



## PaHunter

So packed up and ready to roll. Have been in touch with TeamUBR. Nothing he hasn't  already covered. Disney called today, Monday/Tuesday at All Star Sports, then moving back to our original plans at the Fort. We have KTTK tour on Weds, so probably dragging trailer with us to TTC. We will see how things are once we are down there. 
Also met us with Sirenia88 and the family at the RV show. Very nice to meet the whole family. Also met a nice couple that has reservations at the Fort in Oct. 
Time for bed and will be on the road at 3am. Will update as we can.


----------



## FtW Mike

Chris safe travels and enjoy.  Would love to see what Happens to PO-FQ parking lot after you pull in next to Jim


----------



## JETS70

PaHunter said:


> So packed up and ready to roll. Have been in touch with TeamUBR. Nothing he hasn't  already covered. Disney called today, Monday/Tuesday at All Star Sports, then moving back to our original plans at the Fort. We have KTTK tour on Weds, so probably dragging trailer with us to TTC. We will see how things are once we are down there.
> Also met us with Sirenia88 and the family at the RV show. Very nice to meet the whole family. Also met a nice couple that has reservations at the Fort in Oct.
> Time for bed and will be on the road at 3am. Will update as we can.




Safe travels


----------



## Teamubr

Have a good drive down Chris.

We got checked in and things moved over from the camper about 12. The condo/villa here is really nice. Almost enough to think about buying into one on the resale market, but then I do the math on just the annual fees. I'll keep the camper.

Headed over to MK this afternoon. Sort of a free day for us. We did have a FP for 7DMT in the evening, but no other specific plans other than seeing the new night time show. Also did Ariel's Grotto. It is really cute and the theming is fantastic. The summer humidity is still going strong. Felt like August. Found some air conditioned shows to kill time and my niece and sister got to experience more then just the "rides". DN really likes Mickey's Philharmagic.

We rode the train and the riverboat. You can get a good perspective on the hurricane damage. The trails on Tom Sawyer Island are still covered in debris and the woods on the back side of the railroad look really bad in some areas. Many places where you can see chain saw work to clear the tracks.

The bus to MK went past the Fort on Vista Blvd. You really can't see any evidence of problems from the road. The Outpost looks good and there were a half dozen campers in the overflow lot. I did see a couple of dump trucks and a huge excavator. Two different resort CMs said they have worked at the Fort. One said he was there on Wednesday. Described trees criss crossed all over the roads. He said they couldn't get a vehicle back to the cabins to check on them until Wednesday. And these weren't trees a person could move out of the way. Let's hope they are able to get things opened up on Wednesday.

Saw Happily Ever After in person. It was a very neat display of technology. There is so much going on. I even missed Tinker Bell flying while watching something else going on. Unfortunately, it doesn't have the same emotional effect for me that Wishes did. I kept thinking the show tonight was just a highlight of Disney media IP on a big screen in front of me. Maybe it will grow on me. Wishes tugged at my heart strings the first time I saw it standing with my DW and DS and gave me the same feeling every time I saw it.

Tomorrow is Ohana for breakfast with LILO and Stitch, then off to HS. Not sure how long we will stay there. My 6 year old niece is not the "walker" Ian was and the humidity is wearing on everyone except me. Might have to check out the pools here at OKW in the afternoon.

j


----------



## PaHunter

So on the road at 315 this morning, stopped for lunch now in SC. Navigator missed first fuel stop but we made it to second one no problem. One more fuel stop in eastern SC then on to GA for the night.


----------



## snowmedic

Drive safe.  Here's to hoping the Fort will be open on the 20th.


----------



## tiggerdad

Keep it coming guys!  Good to hear everyone is traveling safe so far.


----------



## tigger92662

PaHunter said:


> So on the road at 315 this morning, stopped for lunch now in SC. Navigator missed first fuel stop but we made it to second one no problem. One more fuel stop in eastern SC then on to GA for the night.


PaHunter, just curious if you have you seen much damage traveling through SC?


----------



## Teamubr

Sitting outside Olivia's at OKW waiting for dinner. Another sticky day. Not too hot (90) unless you were in the sun.

Today was a HS day. Started breakfast with Lilo and Stitch at Ohana for breakfast. Lots of fun and good food. Then it was over for a RNR and ToT fast pass. DW isn't into ToT so she took DN6 to Frozen Ever After. She said it was really cute.

The big decision for today was to become AP holders. We were planning on going to St Thomas next year, but seems like a bad idea now. After I bought a tie, some socks and a shirt and calculated the $84 would have been $67 with an AP, that kind of help decide it. We will shoot for an early Spring trip, not during Spring breaks. I'll see what kind of bounce back I can get and may try a resort next trip. If not, the Fort should be in good shape by then.

Tomorrow was going to be another MK day, but I switched up fastpasses to go to EPCOT instead. Wednesday will hopefully be our moving to the Fort day and I didn't want to loose half a day at EPCOT.

Here's pics of Ian and DN (Alayna) with Lilo.



Here's DN finding a hidden Mickey at Poly.


j


----------



## PaHunter

tigger92662 said:


> PaHunter, just curious if you have you seen much damage traveling through SC?


Very little damage thru SC and down thru GA. 
We have arrived and are at the St. Marys KOA. They had some trees down also, but doing well otherwise. 
We covered nearly 900 miles today and it is time to hit the hay. 
We found all the Floridians, if you are missing any and would like to claim them, they were all on Interstate 26 and 95. And driving like the world was on fire.......
Tomorrow we will be up and headed to Disney. See what the day brings.


----------



## sirenia88

Living vicariously through the trip threads just make happy and jealous at the same time.  Happy cause well you are at the happiest place on earth.  Jealous you are at the happiest place on earth and I am not there with my trailer.  However, my day will come again.  Then the rest like myself will be in the same position.   The last couple of trips just worked out better with flights and timing in general.  Any future trips are going to be the same way most likely.  The side effect I have become a deluxe resortie type because of being spoiled by the Fort's accessiblity to WDW on the whole.  Here's to all the Dis boarders that are making the Fort what it is after Irma.  



Can someone past the popcorn?  My bowl is empty.


----------



## Teamubr

Apparently great minds... well, nevermind.

Ian and I got up and dressed without checking the memo. We are going to roll with it.

 

Off to Disney Springs and then to EPCOT for the rest of the day.

j


----------



## ruthies12

Love the shirts and the shoes!


----------



## ilovedisneymm

Jim, my friend!!!! I need a love button not a like button for your trip report so far! 

Hilarious on the $20 savings justifying your AP purchase  Gotta love that!

Your niece is a doll. You sure did take her at the most magical age.  I remember gasps and real tears of happiness with my Grace when she was that age

Love the matching shirts and Disney shoes with your son. In this here digital age, don't forget to print your photos when you get back home. Great memories in the making 

Awesome on the upgrade room.  When do you move over to the Fort and how long will you be there?


----------



## Teamubr

Saw one of Michael's friends at EPCOT today. Besides keeping the line to see Belle entertained, he said the BEST (was supposed to say HoopDeeDo) was opening up tonight.



j


----------



## Teamubr

ilovedisneymm said:


> Jim, my friend!!!! I need a love button not a like button for your trip report so far.
> 
> Your niece is a doll. You sure did take her at the most magical age.
> 
> When do you move over to the Fort and how long will you be there?


Thank you Melissa. We are having a great time. My niece really is cute and she is having a ball. Definitely the right age.

We are supposed to move to the Fort on Wednesday. Chris (PAHunter) sent me a text saying HoopDeeDo opened tonight. That has to be a good sign.

j


----------



## PaHunter

So well we were up a bit early this morning, made the trip down 95 and I4. We checked in to All Star Sports, hopefully only for 2 days. We have our trailer out in the parking lot, slides out, DW is cooking rice out there for dinner, I am currently working on pepper steak with an electric skillet. We are making it work. Should have seen all the people this morning when I whipped the trailer in to a no parking area behind the hotel so we could check in. They didn't think I was going to get it backed in, HA !! 
Went over to MK for the afternoon, bit of a crowd, but did not seem any worse than our Feb trips previously. Picks to follow once I get some dinner in me.


----------



## bama_ed

PaHunter said:


> So well we were up a bit early this morning, made the trip down 95 and I4. We checked in to All Star Sports, hopefully only for 2 days. We have our trailer out in the parking lot, slides out, DW is cooking rice out there for dinner, I am currently working on pepper steak with an electric skillet. We are making it work. Should have seen all the people this morning when I whipped the trailer in to a no parking area behind the hotel so we could check in. They didn't think I was going to get it backed in, HA !!
> Went over to MK for the afternoon, bit of a crowd, but did not seem any worse than our Feb trips previously. Picks to follow once I get some dinner in me.



You give us campers a good name, Chris.  We have our kitchens and refrigeration with us when we travel and they're stuck eating commercial (and mostly Disney commercial) for every meal.  I bet the pepper steak smelled delicious.

 You have to feel sorry for those folks stuck living at a resort for their whole Disney vacation.

Now Jim, on the other hand, is slumming over at a DVC villa which I would think has kitchen and fridge facilities and he's paying a campsite rate (what a deal THAT is  ).  That's making the best of a bad situation and if he could get that kind of discount on any future DVC stay, he'd be asking where does he sign?

Truth is, we campers got it GOOD!

Glad you made it, bud!

Bama Ed


----------



## sirenia88

Bama Ed,

Now now. Not everyone gets the opportunity to live the trailer life every time they go WDW.  I know I don't. But we are sometimes fortunate to just be able to go.

PAhunter great to hear you have arrived to your temp destination.


----------



## PaHunter

We went over to MK today after checking in, long bus ride.
 
Rode Buzz LightYear Space Ranger Spin...
 
As you can see on the left, trees stripped by Irma.
 
pirates...
 
we want the redhead....
 
Jungle Cruise.. Dry Dock Tour.
 
Dry Dock version of.....the backside of water......


----------



## PaHunter

And who says you can only camp at the Fort ???
 
Parked in the All Star Sports lot...oh yes, slides are out until we leave.
 
Cooking dinner....in the hotel room. Still camping....
 
Pepper Steak, it was what was for dinner. 
Tonight will just relax the rest of the evening. And tomorrow DHS, will try to update.


----------



## PaHunter

Oh, there is a ton of construction around the Magic Kingdom booths. The road that will lead to the Fort is finally taking shape and will serve us well in the future.


----------



## tiggerdad

Teamubr said:


> Saw one of Michael's friends at EPCOT today. Besides keeping the line to see Belle entertained, he said the BEST was opening up tonight.
> 
> View attachment 270550
> 
> j



Anybody else notice in that picture that there are more kids looking at the squirrel than at Princess Belle in the background?


----------



## tigger92662

tiggerdad said:


> Anybody else notice in that picture that there are more kids looking at the squirrel than at Princess Belle in the background?


 Must be some kinda squirrel hypnosis


----------



## PaHunter

Here is a picture from google maps of where we ended up parked while checking in today. the wide red line is where I backed the trailer in. We were traveling down Stadium Blvd from top to bottom, made the left on Dugout Drive, and backed in to be located in the red area I shaded in.


----------



## tiggerdad

I love it!  Electric skillet in a value resort room!

Love the use of table space for all the ingredients.


----------



## JETS70

bama_ed said:


> Truth is, we campers got it GOOD!



Absolutely!! I was trying to think of something to add to this Ed, but your statement pretty much sums it up. 

Steve


----------



## Teamubr

EPCOT today. We did some rearranging because of the relocation and moving to the Fort on Wednesday. The MDE app is fantastic. I cancelled my MK FP+ and booked a couple at EPCOT in 2 minutes. Did Soarin twice. Got the new theater on the second show. It looks exactly like the 2 old theaters. I like the new show, Soarin around the world. Still like the old one too. I wish they would run the old movie in one of the theaters.

We ran over to Disney Springs this morning. DS wanted to hit the Lego store. I picked up a new Magic band. Since we will be coming down several times with the APs, I figured it was worth it.


While making our way around EPCOT I thought I saw Chris out BBQing, but it was only Mickey. Took a family selfie with him just in case it was Chris.



Finally, tried playing with some of the settings on my phone camera while waiting for Illuminations.  This one looks good on the phone screen. I'll have to see when I get home.



Tomorrow is AK and our first look at Pandora. AK is one of our favorite parks. Looking forward to the new rides.

j


----------



## Teamubr

Wow. Another full day at AK. This is my 2nd favorite park and I was really looking forward to Pandora, the new night time show and the Tree of Lights show. None of it disappointed. Flights of Passage is incredible. The best 3D VR experience I've had. Fantastic ride. Pandora at night is "subtle". I had read the lighting was low key. It is, but the more you look around, the more you see what they have put in. Here's a pic.



Rivers of Light is neat, but it looks like it still needs a little refinement. Cool concept and technology though.




Last was the Tree of Life show. Same projection mapping technology used in the new MK night time show. It works just as well on the ToL.



Tomorrow is moving day. I am going to go by the Fort about 8am to see if I can get a site, then over to pick up the golf cart at 9. I will post here and in the other thread if I get a site.

I have lunch reservations at Teppan Edo at EPCOT. Hopefully I can get everything moved in time to get to EPCOT by 1:30. I think we will do a little monorail resort hopping after that. Then take one of the Fort boats back. I've wanted to be on one of the boats all week. Should be a great day to get back home. OKW  is really nice, but it isn't the Fort.

j


----------



## Teamubr

We're here!!!!

Just in time for the re-opening party.

 
 

 

I'll be in 1404.

Not all loops are open, but they are still working. 

j


----------



## tiggerdad

ALRIGHT PEOPLE!

IT'S 0800 AND TIME TO GET EM PACKED INTO THE FORT!
UP AND AT EM!

MOVE IT!  MOVE IT!  MOVE IT!


----------



## Teamubr

One more of the ribbon cutting.

 

j


----------



## ruthies12

Little concerned about the "not all loops are opened" comment, I'm sure they are booked full for October, wonder when they are going to get the rest of the loops open and how they will decide who gets to keep their camping spot and who doesn't............


----------



## ilovedisneymm

Yes! Fantastic news Jim! We missed out on all the new night time shows at AK last year.  We were all just too tired to stay for it.  So there is a new night time ride & two light shows? Trying to get a game plan for our Dec trip.  Pictures are looking great! Keeping them coming.  I had to come here and check for trip report updates before I started my day Glad to see you will get moved over before Epcot ressie.


----------



## Teamubr

Ruthies, 

They didn't say how many were still closed, but overall, the place looks pretty good. I'm in 1400 now and no signs of anything other than some out of place fresh saw dust. 

Here's my home for the next few days.

 

j


----------



## MtnJohn

Teamubr said:


> Ruthies,
> 
> They didn't say how many were still closed, but overall, the place looks pretty good. I'm in 1400 now and no signs of anything other than some out of place fresh saw dust.
> 
> Here's my home for the next few days.
> 
> View attachment 270859
> 
> j


Did you have a reservation, or did you just work it out at the gate?


----------



## ruthies12

MTNJohn he had a reservation.

Teamubr- once you've gotten your golf cart and had time to go looping we will all expect a full report of course, in fact I have to wonder if a trip report has ever been watched more closely by this many people


----------



## Teamubr

MtnJohn said:


> Did you have a reservation, or did you just work it out at the gate?


As Ruthies said, I had a reservation. I was supposed to have checked in on the 16th. I've been roughing it in a 2BR villa at Old Key West.



ruthies12 said:


> MTNJohn he had a reservation.
> 
> Teamubr- once you've gotten your golf cart and had time to go looping we will all expect a full report of course, in fact I have to wonder if a trip report has ever been watched more closely by this many people


How about I give you an update before I pick up the cart? Kenny got a little delayed.

It looks like these loops are still closed, although the ones blocked looked really good, so it shouldn't be long.

Closed loops.
100, 200, 600, 900, 1000, 1100, 2100.

It seems they focused on the east side loops and the cabins. You can not go down through the center. 700 and 800 have to go down the east road (past 1400) and turn back up the center road at the Settlement.

 

There are still a bunch of dump trucks in the overflow lot and work being done in the closed loops. 
 

This pic is over by Creekside Meadow, past the 2000 loop.

j


----------



## mickeyfan0805

ruthies12 said:


> Little concerned about the "not all loops are opened" comment, I'm sure they are booked full for October, wonder when they are going to get the rest of the loops open and how they will decide who gets to keep their camping spot and who doesn't............



Looks like they have closed all reservations through Friday night, but sites open up for new reservations starting Saturday.  It's conjecture, but that suggests to me that they currently have enough loops open to handle existing reservations, and that they expect to be opening up more towards the weekend to handle additional flow.  I can't imagine they would have any problem getting ramped up for Halloween traffic.


----------



## Teamubr

Here are a couple of more pics while I wait for Kenny.

During the ceremony at 8, they alluded to the rumors of the Fort's demise. The quote went something like, We have been working hard to get reopened and we are here to stay. He said there have been hundreds of CMs and contractors working in the last week to get the Fort into shape.

The parade of campers heading in after the (re)opening ceremony.

 

Dump trucks in the overflow lot. You can still hear chain saws off in the distance and see the big tree chippers along some of the roads.

 

j


----------



## ruthies12

Okay I'm just going to go ahead and say what we are all thinking- Teamubr you're the best!  Thank for all the pics and updates!!


----------



## ilovedisneymm

Been back to check this report 5 times since I woke up! 

Now to see if Jim posts a pic of his set up....

Insert a GIF of a mom who hasn't left her house in two days and wearing leggings and biting her nails in anticipation....


----------



## Teamubr

Sorry Melissa. I had just enough time to drop the trailer in the site and get to EPCOT for lunch at Teppan Edo.

I'll post pics later. 

j


----------



## ilovedisneymm

So sorry needed! Have a magical day!



Teamubr said:


> Sorry Melissa. I had just enough time to drop the trailer in the site and get to EPCOT for lunch at Teppan Edo.
> 
> I'll post pics later.
> 
> j


----------



## PaHunter

Teamubr said:


> As Ruthies said, I had a reservation. I was supposed to have checked in on the 16th. I've been roughing it in a 2BR villa at Old Key West.
> 
> 
> How about I give you an update before I pick up the cart? Kenny got a little delayed.
> 
> It looks like these loops are still closed, although the ones blocked looked really good, so it shouldn't be long.
> 
> Closed loops.
> 100, 200, 600, 900, 1000, 1100, 2100.
> 
> It seems they focused on the east side loops and the cabins. You can not go down through the center. 700 and 800 have to go down the east road (past 1400) and turn back up the center road at the Settlement.
> 
> View attachment 270874
> 
> There are still a bunch of dump trucks in the overflow lot and work being done in the closed loops.
> View attachment 270881
> 
> This pic is over by Creekside Meadow, past the 2000 loop.
> 
> j



The 400 loop is also closed, as that was where we requested to be.


----------



## PaHunter

So as it seems I am a bit late to the party and TeamUBR has everyone updated. There is not much to cover. 
We went and did KTTK this morning, so we did not get to move from our hotel to the Fort until this afternoon. We have landed in 1107, since the 400 loop is still closed. No pictures from KTTK and well hope to get some ready from last night at Hollywood Studios. Maybe fireworks at the beach tonight, not sure, guess we have to drive to Overflow and catch a bus to the Settlement, as they can't run up the main road.


----------



## tigger92662

Teamubr said:


> Sorry Melissa. I had just enough time to drop the trailer in the site and get to EPCOT for lunch at Teppan Edo.
> 
> I'll post pics later.


Jim, we all know you're on vacation, but thanks for taking the time to post pics and keeping us updated. We collectively owe you one. Thanks


----------



## tigger92662

PaHunter said:


> We went and did KTTK this morning, so we did not get to move from our hotel to the Fort until this afternoon.


Glad you made it done OK and have been able to work with it. Outstanding job on the pepper steak. Enjoy yourselves.


----------



## PaHunter

March of the First Order


Captain Phasma


0-60 Anyone ???


----------



## PaHunter

Off to the see Chip and Dale......
Stopped by TeamUBR site before, but they were out and about.


----------



## PaHunter

You really should have brought your trailer....


Teamubr said:


> Ruthies,
> 
> They didn't say how many were still closed, but overall, the place looks pretty good. I'm in 1400 now and no signs of anything other than some out of place fresh saw dust.
> 
> Here's my home for the next few days.
> 
> View attachment 270859
> 
> j


----------



## PaHunter

Waiting for Chip and Dale...mosquitoes are terrible here.


----------



## tigger92662

PaHunter said:


> Waiting for Chip and Dale...mosquitoes are terrible here.


Nobody needs mosquitoes! Pictures look great.


----------



## 2goofycampers

PaHunter said:


> Waiting for Chip and Dale...mosquitoes are terrible here.


Did they give you some repellant at check in?


----------



## PaHunter

2goofycampers said:


> Did they give you some repellant at check in?



Yes they did, and we also always have some in the trailer. Never had a single bite during our Feb trips. Guess they die off even down here.


----------



## tigger92662

I know its been more than a week since, but one would have hoped that Irma would have just blown them all away


----------



## FtW Mike

PaHunter said:


> You really should have brought your trailer....


 The NSS strikes again. Chris, hopefully you have a better security system than poor Jim did !!!


----------



## tiggerdad

PaHunter said:


> Waiting for Chip and Dale...mosquitoes are terrible here.



Chris, dude, the poor guys have been starving for nearly 2 weeks now.

Just sayn'


----------



## PaHunter




----------



## sirenia88

Well it's official the Fort is open.  I like the whole thing they did to make it into something different.  After the Fort people are "different".  With that said, I will leave you all with this...

 


I did my part to make sure the Fort keeps its rightful place at Disney.


----------



## friendofeeyore

Teamubr & family, So glad you now home & the fun begins. Loving all the info & I know good things to come. We were suppose to land their today, but things got in the way. We will be in Feb/March, hopefully, if God willing & the creeks don't rise.


----------



## Teamubr

PaHunter said:


> Off to the see Chip and Dale......
> Stopped by TeamUBR site before, but they were out and about.


This is funny. We got back about 6:50 from monorail hopping. My sister and niece went to the campfire while I cooked some burgers. I'm not sure where I was when you came by.
We also drove past PA Hunter's site. Saw his DIS Boards sign but the place was dark. I didn't knock. This was right at the end of the campfire.

Long day, but we are moved in. I got my Mickey lamp and some other lights put out just in time for it to get dark. I didn't get any pics. We did make our lunch reservation at Teppan Edo and then walked through the countries we missed on Monday. Then took a nice monorail ride to GF and CR for some shopping. I picked up some nice Mickey ties. I get to be one of the suit and tie people at work, so I class it up with Disney ties.

After that we took the little boat back home to the Fort and everything was right with the world.

I did some looping tonight. As Chris said, the 400 loop is closed and 1100 is open. The bus driver told me the center road has been closed since July 4th weekend due to a water pipe issue under the road. We did see some unexplained paving equipment on the road between the Outpost and the 4 way stop. I thought that was odd for hurricane recovery. You can get down to the Meadows trading post, but you can see barricades down the road past there.

Tomorrow is our KTTK tour. Not sure what we will do after that. Might just come back and enjoy the Fort.

j


----------



## friendofeeyore

Like everyone has said ""THANK YOU" for showing us our home away from home!!


----------



## Teamubr

Chris,

Amazing pics, as usual. DS wants to talk to you about your camera and what kind of post production you might do on a computer.

j


----------



## ilovedisneymm

Great pictures Chris! I always "almost" bring my big girl camera and then don't at the lasts minute. There never seems to be enough space and then protective space around that.  Now with the trailer, I might just bring it next trip.
I'm a Canon Mark III lover with a full line of L series and use both LR & Photoshop for post processing. After I retired from "shooting professionally" I couldn't bring myself to sell off the equipment.  Most the time it just gathers dust.


----------



## tigger92662

ilovedisneymm said:


> Now with the trailer, I might just bring it next trip.


Yes, Yes, bring the camera. More pictures Please.


----------



## Teamubr

I grabbed a couple of pics of the campsite. After driving around the rest of the loops, I'm pretty sure the CMs didn't get a chance to look at the comments noting I am 65 ft long. Understandable given the work to get everything reopened. I barely fit in the site. The trailer is hanging off the back, just touching the trees at the back. I can't back the truck in without blocking the road. Most of the other sites in 1400 would have fit better. 

 

 

Going to go up and watch fireworks from the beach in a few minutes. 

j


----------



## Disneypeach

Thanks for all the pix...I'll try to add to the thread after we get there Saturday.  

Since we're seeing pix, does that mean the Fort's wifi is operational?


----------



## Teamubr

Disneypeach said:


> Thanks for all the pix...I'll try to add to the thread after we get there Saturday.
> 
> Since we're seeing pix, does that mean the Fort's wifi is operational?



Looking forward to seeing your pics.

Wi-Fi is working at the Fort, but like others have said, it can be slow at times. I'm about half/half posting between Wi-Fi and 4G.

j


----------



## Disneypeach

Thanks!


----------



## ilovedisneymm

Beautiful trailer, Jim.  Thanks for sharing your set up.  Sure do have to appreciate all that foliage.  Disney does a great job (when possible) about privacy between campsites.


----------



## garneska

@PaHunter hope you bring that fancy camera to gulf shores. Would love a good pic of my babies


----------



## PaHunter

garneska said:


> @PaHunter hope you bring that fancy camera to gulf shores. Would love a good pic of my babies



Kris, I always travel with my camera, and would be honored. Hoping to have some beautiful sunsets down there also.


----------



## PaHunter

In room surprise for the DW while we were at the hotel....before the Fort reopened.


Our campsite...1107


Evening...



And TeamUBR site yesterday before he had the chance to gussy it all up.


----------



## PaHunter

Today found us at Animal Kingdom. We had late breakfast reservations, then spent the day wandering the park.












Expedition Everest

Warthog mother and her babies.


----------



## PaHunter

We then also ventured in to Pandora....
 

 
Once night fall came.

 
Sunset and the floating mountains...

 
Navi River ride in Pandora.


----------



## PaHunter

Tomorrow will find us headed to Epcot, do some exploring, and planning on catching Illuminations, and hopefully get a good picture to post. Saturday finds us with Breakfast at WL, then hanging out at the Fort. So if you are here, stop by. For tonight, off to bed.


----------



## Teamubr

Chris,

Looks like a great day and more fantastic pics. We'll come over Saturday to get together. 

I think we are all going over to do rope drop at MK in the morning. We haven't done that in a long time. We should be able to get on Space Mtn and Pirates pretty quick. DW wants to go back over to Disney Springs and wander. DS wants to ride the car/boats. 

DW, DS and I did the KTTK tour today. It wasn't what I was expecting (thought it was mostly back stage), but still a very fun tour. Unfortunately 5 days in the parks, at least 12 hours each day, have done my feet in. After the tour (5 1/2 hours walking), all I wanted to do was sit... in A/C. We came back to the camper, took a nap and then went to Trails End for dinner. The buffet was good, as usual. Went looping after dinner. DN and my sister went swimming. Hot tubbing actually. The we went to the beach and to watch fireworks. 

Just the kind of Fort day we like. A little parks. A little pool. And then fireworks.

Weather is showing a better chance of rain the next 2 days. Hopefully it won't effect the night time fireworks. I'd lime to go over to see Happily Ever After one more time.

j


----------



## ruthies12

garneska said:


> @PaHunter hope you bring that fancy camera to gulf shores. Would love a good pic of my babies





PaHunter said:


> Kris, I always travel with my camera, and would be honored. Hoping to have some beautiful sunsets down there also.



And then post them on here......hint, hint

Great pics PaHunter, loving it!!!!


----------



## PaHunter

Well it is time for an afternoon break, so we have returned to the Fort. Headed back to Epcot later for fireworks and some evening snacks. We picked up our golf cart, this was the final surprise to DW. We have one until Sunday, but a chance to get out and do some looping this afternoon before heading back to Epcot. 
Tomorrow, we have late breakfast ressies at WL, about 940am, then back to the campsite hopefully to meet some fellow Diser's. 
Were in Epcot this morning for a couple hours, rode Frozen for the first time, it is very cute.


----------



## PaHunter

Not liking this last one, may have to stand in line to ride again....ugh. Realized afterward I had my 4 stop ND filter on....no wonder it was so dark on the dark ride.


----------



## sirenia88

@PaHunter  you mean like the first time in forever.  Ok Anna. ;D

You people are having too much fun there at the campground and the parks.  

@Teamubr  KTTK tour was very interesting when I was on mine.   I really enjoyed the tour and the interesting tidbits that came with it.  Yes it is alot of walking with a ferw number of breaks plus how can I forget.  The fast pass of the rides and the strange looks one getts from others waiting in line.


----------



## harriettbrawner

We only went to the Fort for our departure breakfast at Trail's End this morning, but watching my grandkids play on the playground while we relaxed in rocking chairs made me anxious for our next trip there. This is our crew of kids and grandkids and we are worn slap out after the past week, but we had a blast and Disney more than made up for the struggles getting information after Irma.


----------



## Teamubr

Great pic Harriett.

Good looking family. Glad you had a great time, but sorry we didn't get a chance to meet up.

j


----------



## Teamubr

Today was a catch up and shopping day.

We started at MK at 0830. Thinking we were going to see rope drop, but forgetting to look at EMH hours. Sure enough, today was an early day. We did get to do Buzz twice. Wanted to do Space Mouintain and Pirates, but both were late opening. We jumped on Jungle Cruise (it reopened yesterday) just as Fast pass started. Our 20 minute stand by went to 60. By the time the cruise was done Pirates and SM were open. Since we were next to Pirates, we jumped in line. Unfortunately SM was at an hour wait, so we headed out to Disney Springs. DW found a lovely Kate Spade business/credit card holder. I picked up the Space Mountain addition for my monorail set.
It was time for lunch and the Boathouse was right there. The menu prices scared DW, but we tried it and it was great. Huge portions and great food. The atmosphere is very fun.

We made it back to the camper in time to see PA Hunter's post about being at the Fort, so I took a run over and had a nice chat with Chris and his DW. It was great to put another face to a name. Chris was talking about breakfast at Whispering Canyon at WL and I remembered I never canceled my dinner reservation there tonight. With 40 minutes to go, I high tailed it back to the camper, texted DS who was at MK and we all made it to WL at exactly 640, our reservation time.
After dinner we did some shopping at the WL gift shop. DW saw a Dooney & Burke Mickey bag she hadn't seen, but had to come home with. (Chis and Jen. I told you.) I do have to admit it is cute.



It wasn't too late yet and DS wanted to see the MK lights from the Contemporary. DS discovered the bridge to BLT is open and the elevators aren't locked to guests only. And, there are really nice windows looking into MK from the elevator lobbies. He also found the outside stairs will take you to the roof of the Contemporary if you are willing to walk the 12 flights up. He has some great pics from up there. I thought that observation deck was limited to DVC and California Grill customers. They must feel that if you can hike up 12 flights, you should be rewarded with something.

Here's the view from the 15th floor of BLT.



Overall, a great day.

No specific plans tomorrow.  I have to return the cart at 10. After that, I'm not sure what we will do. I'll need to start packing up as we will be hitting the road for home very early Sunday morning.

j


----------



## PaHunter

So as the Man said, we did get to catch up with TeamUBR and talk some. We then headed back to Epcot for the fireworks....oh yea which happen to be at 10pm. 
Got a few pictures, Illuminations seems light on the fireworks side. Been a long time since I have seen it.


----------



## PaHunter

So this morning was a late start and breakfast at Whispering Canyon Cafe. We did some looping, and now to relax, and enjoy the Fort.


----------



## ilovedisneymm

Sounds wonderful.....a Fort Day! My best days are Fort Days! Enjoy!



PaHunter said:


> So this morning was a late start and breakfast at Whispering Canyon Cafe. We did some looping, and now to relax, and enjoy the Fort.


----------



## Roobear77

Loving the reports of everyone down at the Fort already. We left home yesterday around noon and made it to Canonsburg PA. Early start this.morning and have just stopped for the night in Ridgeville SC. Kids are having a big swim after being cooped in the car for two days. We will be checking to the KOA in St. Petersburg tomorrow for two nights, then to the fort Tuesday!


----------



## G719

Roobear77 said:


> Loving the reports of everyone down at the Fort already. We left home yesterday around noon and made it to Canonsburg PA. Early start this.morning and have just stopped for the night in Ridgeville SC. Kids are having a big swim after being cooped in the car for two days. We will be checking to the KOA in St. Petersburg tomorrow for two nights, then to the fort Tuesday!


Did you get some sarris chocolate in canonsburg?  It's my favorite.  You went right through our neck of the woods.  Have a good trip!


----------



## G719

PaHunter said:


> So as the Man said, we did get to catch up with TeamUBR and talk some. We then headed back to Epcot for the fireworks....oh yea which happen to be at 10pm.
> Got a few pictures, Illuminations seems light on the fireworks side. Been a long time since I have seen it.
> View attachment 271684
> 
> View attachment 271685
> 
> View attachment 271686
> 
> View attachment 271687
> 
> View attachment 271688
> 
> View attachment 271689
> 
> View attachment 271690
> 
> View attachment 271691
> View attachment 271692


I love all these pictures!


----------



## Teamubr

All great Disney trips have to come to an end, and as such, tonight wraps ours up until sometime this winter.

Today started with returning the golf cart. 

Then off to AK to do Everest, Kali and Flights of Wonder. It felt exceptionally hot today. Not sure why. The high was only supposed to be around 90.

We made it back to the camper in time for the afternoon rain. Had another wonderful meet with PA hunter and Mrs. PA Hunter. DS made his last park day an eventful one. He hit all 4 parks, including 3 times at MK. He got some pics with characters, rode some rides and jumped on a bus to the next park. DN declared this week, "The best week ever".

I was going to cook dinner at the camper, but everyone was out and time was running short to get to MK for HEA, so we picked up a Giggyap and go (very good as usual), ate at the picnic tables outside the TE porch and then caught the boat to MK for the show. On the boat back to the Fort we had a special treat. Catching up with the Electric Water Pageant. It seems Irma had some impact on the water show. About half the floats were missing. The boat captain said we had the hurricane to thank.

We will be heading out about 6am tomorrow. I'll have to leave the September TR thread to Chris and all the others coming in. I had a good time sharing our trip and I'm glad I was able to calm people's fears by showing the grand re-opening of the Fort. Everything is open, including the central road. Except for a few missing trees, the Fort is as good as ever.

Now to get home and start planning how to use these annual passes to the fullest.

Jim


----------



## tigger92662

Teamubr said:


> All great Disney trips have to come to an end, and as such, tonight wraps ours up until sometime this winter.


Jim, Thanks again for your reports and glad you had a good time as we have had a good time following along. Safe travels home


----------



## PaHunter

Well we just returned from Disney Springs, a nice place, if you like the crowds of NYC, and just about as friendly. Visited Coca Cola World, and the Art of Disney. Made the short trip back and nearly got hit by a vehicle coming out of our loop the wrong way, yes it is a one way, with no headlights on. But well considering they have two F250's jamming up the road in front of their tiny trailer, it is obvious those NY folks only care about themselves. 
Had a very nice meeting with TeamUBR again, got to meet the Mrs and the DS. Very glad we got to meet, and sorry to see them head out in the morning. Safe travels my friend, and we will see each other again. 
We hit Trails End for dinner, hope our waiter is better at his next job....because well he sure ain't much of a waiter, and I am very easy to please when it comes to wait staff. The food itself was good, and I ate more than I should have. 
Tomorrow it is off to AK in the morning for our Flight of Passage fastpass, back to the Fort and then we will be headed to MNSSHP for the night. 
Hopefully can get some nice pictures of Boo to You and the Fireworks.


----------



## bama_ed

Have a safe trip home Jim!  You'll have quite the story to tell around the campfire for years to come.

I look forward to hearing it at Gulf.

Bama Ed


----------



## ilovedisneymm

Safe travels back home Jim. Thanks so much for sharing your trip with us.  Glad your niece had her "best week ever".


----------



## Teamubr

16 hours after pulling out of the Fort, I have sadly, pulled into my driveway and back to the real world. I took tomorrow off work so it's not completely back to reality, but close enough. 

I'm going to go through the PhotoPass pics tomorrow and download the good ones. I'll pic out the best and post some up here. It is only 9pm St Louis time, but I'm beat. Heading to bed.

Tomorrow I'll look into cheap air fare to MCO and start booking some return trips to take advantage of the AP. DW was looking up air fares on the way home. $56 round trip in October, but no rooms available. Figures. I'll keep looking.

j


----------



## PaHunter

So we hit AK this morning for our FOP fastpass, did a couple more rides. Back to the Fort then off to MNSSHP. Just back and ready for bed, Shot a bunch of pictures have looked at none. DHS in the am, so need some sleep.


----------



## Teamubr

PaHunter said:


> So we hit AK this morning for our FOP fastpass. Back to the Fort then off to MNSSHP.


I can't wait to hear your impression of FoP and MNSSHP. We didn't do the party this trip.

j


----------



## PaHunter

FOP was awesome. Have another ride of it scheduled for friday.  MNSSHP was sold out and the place was packed...I mean ungodly packed.   We went in to MK tonight for Happily Ever After and there were fewer people than the special event the night before. 
The party had no FP lines open so wait times for rides on some were over 30 mins, and like on Pirates they were only loading half the boats as they did not use the FP side, so the wait time was like 45 min. Was very disappointed and actually considered cancelling the rest of our trip and leaving today. This trip has been so much less than magical for me.
But got a couple pictures from last night and tonight to share.


----------



## PaHunter




----------



## PaHunter




----------



## Teamubr

Sorry to hear the trip isn't as magical for you. You still have the rest of the week. 

Great pics again. The Halloween Party pics look interesting. If the crowds have been like that every night, I'm glad I didn't spend the money for the tickets. I would have been a little disappointed too.

j


----------



## PaHunter

And it has been the little things this trip bothering me. Last night all set up in a spot to shoot pictures, and dad who is 6ft 8 puts his kid on his shoulders like he is at a Rolling Stones concert for the fireworks. They are in the sky for @%^$&* sake. The total disrespect of people from other countries and the general lack of respect for others. All you see is ME ME ME ME. And don't get me started about strollers.....off to bed. MK in the morning then back for another MNSSHP, hope this one is not as crowded. 
Best part of this trip, has been getting to meet TeamUBR and the family. 
Maybe we can get some pixie dust somewhere, somehow this week.


----------



## sirenia88

You can get pixie dust at the barber shop or BBB...    Sorry to hear the trip is not as expected or has some magic interuptions.   I would take some time and go to the F&W F instead.  Alochol can be a wonderful thing at disney.  Try for a new adventure like getting blitzed around the world.  LOL   Good luck.  Maybe a down day at the campground or a trip to DS might make it more relaxing and enjoyable.


----------



## FtW Mike

Chris  sorry to hear that you are still encountering difficulties this trip.  But consider that not that long ago this trip was in major jeopardy due to Irma and things might not look all that bad  Maybe a trip to one of the water parks and spending some time checking out some of what I call the "What cartoon did they fall out of?"  outfits.  Maybe it will put a smile on your face


----------



## ilovedisneymm

Sorry to hear your time is less than magical in the parks.  I agree 110%.  Sadly, it is all about ME ME ME with the crowds anymore. I don't even like to do parades or fireworks anymore because of that.  If we do, it's very close to an exit.  The past few trips for us have been about spending time at Fort Wilderness more than the parks.  The Fort is our happy place  I have to second the suggestion in taking a Fort Day and having a few adult beverages.


----------



## Roobear77

On our way to the Fort! Had an amazing time at the Clearwater Marine Aquarium yesterday. But holy heck it's hot! Particularly at night in a tent trailer, and last night there wasn't a lick of a breeze.  The only negative of our trip so far is the no-see-ums. They are so small they got through the screens in the trailer and my poor daughters have been eaten alive.  I really hope they aren't as bad at the fort. We packed up so fast this morning as we couldn't get away from them. We should arrive at the fort around 11:30, and will decide what to do the rest of the day from there depending on if our site is ready. Yay!!


----------



## JETS70

I understand what you are saying Chris about MNSSHP. The last time we did the party was several years ago and a cast member told us that they had "over sold" the party for that night. We found a spot in front of the castle to watch the fireworks and when they were over we wanted to ride Haunted Mansion. It took us over 20 minutes to get back to the Haunted Mansion due to the crowds, We decided then that we would not pay for a ticketed event that was supposed to have limited attendance. We have been at the MK during regular hours and had less crowds than we had that night.

Your pictures are amazing


----------



## PaHunter

Roobear77 said:


> On our way to the Fort! Had an amazing time at the Clearwater Marine Aquarium yesterday. But holy heck it's hot! Particularly at night in a tent trailer, and last night there wasn't a lick of a breeze.  The only negative of our trip so far is the no-see-ums. They are so small they got through the screens in the trailer and my poor daughters have been eaten alive.  I really hope they aren't as bad at the fort. We packed up so fast this morning as we couldn't get away from them. We should arrive at the fort around 11:30, and will decide what to do the rest of the day from there depending on if our site is ready. Yay!!



The mosquitoes are horrible down here. I heard someone say the statewide mosquito population is up over 600 percent since the hurricane. I believe it, we have never seen them this bad down here.


----------



## PaHunter

JETS70 said:


> I understand what you are saying Chris about MNSSHP. The last time we did the party was several years ago and a cast member told us that they had "over sold" the party for that night. We found a spot in front of the castle to watch the fireworks and when they were over we wanted to ride Haunted Mansion. It took us over 20 minutes to get back to the Haunted Mansion due to the crowds, We decided then that we would not pay for a ticketed event that was supposed to have limited attendance. We have been at the MK during regular hours and had less crowds than we had that night.
> 
> Your pictures are amazing [/QUOTE



We went in to MK today, crowds were not too bad, more like Feb. So we will see how the crowds are tonight for MNNSHP.  If they are like Sunday, It will be the last hard ticketed event we ever do. Well time to get dinner cooked, and get in to costume for tonight's party.


----------



## Teamubr

PaHunter said:


> The mosquitoes are horrible down here. I heard someone say the statewide mosquito population is up over 600 percent since the hurricane. I believe it, we have never seen them this bad down here.


I'll have to agree. I don't ever remember needing bug spray. This trip was noticeable. Not like home, but much worse than the Fort "norm".

About the crowds and overall atmosphere.

I kept finding myself falling into a "Spring Break" mode while in the parks. Namely, I pick out 2, maybe 3, things I really want to do/see each day and everything else is gravy. Despite late September being the "slow" period and the crowd estimators saying 2-3 during the week, it felt much busier. Not holiday busy, but nearly summer/school's out busy. I suspect this is fallout from the hurricane and people rescheduling. I talked to several people who were at the parks the first few days after the hurricane and they said it was exceptionally slow with most things being a "walk on". 

I think this "not being able to do everything I wanted" feeling contributed to us getting annual passes. I tentatively have Feb 25 - Mar 3 2018 booked in a Premium. I say tentatively because I'm still holding out for a cheap flight in combination with a good AP rate on a room. I still haven't recovered from the 16 hour (each way) drive.

j


----------



## TX-DIS-Wildcat

Thank you to everyone for sharing their experiences at The Fort and at the parks over the last few weeks.  I was supposed to be there the 16th-23rd, first trip to The Fort, and ended up rescheduling for late April.  I have loved seeing the photos and reading all the good, and the bad!  I have been living vicariously through all of you!


----------



## Teamubr

TX-DIS-Wildcat said:


> Thank you to everyone for sharing their experiences at The Fort and at the parks over the last few weeks.


Glad I could help in a small way. I do the same throughout the years, waiting for my next trip. 

Speaking of, only 152 more days. 

j


----------



## PaHunter

Well, tonight's MNSSHP was not as crowded as Sunday, which was a sell out. A bit better. Have about a 1200 pictures to sort thru. But have a full day at Epcot tomorrow, so off to bed. That is followed by a full day again at MK on Thursday. Maybe if we come back tomorrow evening can get a picture or two up. Still have a lot to go, we have only scratched the surface.....


----------



## Roobear77

We arrived at the fort yesterday morning around 11:30, and were given the choice of 4 spots on check in. Unfortunately, none of them were in 1500, so we ended up landing on 2054.  The site itself is perfect, but getting to and from the meadow for swimming is a pain without a golf cart. 
Spent the day at Epcot, rode ever single ride in future world before slogging back in the heat around 4:30. Kids and hubby to the pool, I am taking the time to tidy up and organize the trailer and cook some dinner. MK for us tomorrow.


----------



## serenitygr

Roobear77 said:


> We arrived at the fort yesterday morning around 11:30, and were given the choice of 4 spots on check in. Unfortunately, none of them were in 1500, so we ended up landing on 2054.  The site itself is perfect, but getting to and from the meadow for swimming is a pain without a golf cart.
> Spent the day at Epcot, rode ever single ride in future world before slogging back in the heat around 4:30. Kids and hubby to the pool, I am taking the time to tidy up and organize the trailer and cook some dinner. MK for us tomorrow.



Curious if the 1400 loop had any sites offered ( that's the loop we're hoping for)


----------



## PaHunter

Roobear77 said:


> We arrived at the fort yesterday morning around 11:30, and were given the choice of 4 spots on check in. Unfortunately, none of them were in 1500, so we ended up landing on 2054.  The site itself is perfect, but getting to and from the meadow for swimming is a pain without a golf cart.
> Spent the day at Epcot, rode ever single ride in future world before slogging back in the heat around 4:30. Kids and hubby to the pool, I am taking the time to tidy up and organize the trailer and cook some dinner. MK for us tomorrow.



We will also be in MK, so if you see a fellow with a yellow shirt, a green back pack and a camera hanging from his right shoulder, it would be me and the DW.


----------



## PaHunter

Well breakfast was at Garden Grill, spent the rest of the day at Epcot, rode Soarin 3 times. Line was short, Fast pass and forgot my hat, they felt sorry for me and gave me another fast pass. Dinner was in Norway at Ankerhaus, with the Princess'.
So on the photography front just in case anyone was wondering.....I have shot a total as of tonight of 5135 pictures. And well as you can see in the report I have not processed nearly that many to see what I have. When shooting I leave my screen turned off, I do not review my pictures while taking them. 
We have two more days left, tomorrow is in MK starting with CRT for breakfast, Liberty Tree for lunch and hoping to catch the fireworks one more time, although we did get to see some tonight from the monorail. We took the long way back to the campground from Epcot.
Lets see what I can scrounge up for pictures for at least one post.


----------



## PaHunter

.


----------



## PaHunter

Goodnight folks, and see you real soon.


----------



## Cosmic

PaHunter said:


>


This is awesome! I've never seen another shot like it... what's the story?


----------



## FtW Mike

Put me in the same boat as Cosmic that shot is remarkable.  I suspect you had one of the Pixie dust Moments on the Monorail ride ?


----------



## PrincessCooper's Mom

Enjoying all your great pictures!!!!


----------



## PaHunter

FtW Mike said:


> Put me in the same boat as Cosmic that shot is remarkable.  I suspect you had one of the Pixie dust Moments on the Monorail ride ?



I wish, it is actually a shot from an attraction. Sorry, that one is pure Disney Magic.


----------



## tigger92662

FtW Mike said:


> Put me in the same boat as Cosmic that shot is remarkable. I suspect you had one of the Pixie dust Moments on the Monorail ride ?


That shot is incredible! Hopefully that bit of magic made up for the earlier non-magic you were experiencing.


----------



## Cosmic

PaHunter said:


> I wish, it is actually a shot from an attraction. Sorry, that one is pure Disney Magic.


I haven't ridden the new Soarin' in person yet, so I didn't think about it. I was wondering how the heck you got so high up! (and why they were shooting off fireworks from the Epcot parking lot)


----------



## PaHunter

tigger92662 said:


> That shot is incredible! Hopefully that bit of magic made up for the earlier non-magic you were experiencing.



Well this week has been a little bit better in the pixie dust area. Still not quite what we have experienced in the past, even here at the Fort the staff must have had post hurricane blues. We went for ice cream the other night, I was looking forward to a Mickey kitchen sink sundae.....no kitchen sinks. Was told they have been out for weeks and not sure when they are getting more. Tried to get a Halloween t shirt yesterday and today, no 2x sized shirts on property. Really no plus size guys ever come here ?? Most of my complaints with this trip are all centered around customer service, or the lack there of. 
We have had a good time, I have gotten a lot of pictures, has it been our best trip of the last 3, well it was the longest, but probably not the best.


----------



## PaHunter




----------



## PaHunter

And here is a picture of me getting ready for my day. This will help you recognize me if we ever cross paths.


----------



## tigger92662

PaHunter said:


> And here is a picture of me getting ready for my day. This will help you recognize me if we ever cross paths.


Kinda lookin like Indiana Jones there


----------



## PaHunter

So this morning was AK with FP for FOP. Now off to MK for some rides and then early dinner at Be our Guest, and return to the Fort to meet with the Headless Horseman. 
We have also been breaking down camp between last evening and today as tomorrow morning we will be hitching up and heading North once again. 
This trip has been a lot like the Jungle Cruise, we laughed, we cried, we almost....got run over by a scooter. But now our journey has come to it's end. And tomorrow they will be shouting "Get Out", oh wait they will do it politely, "Please Get Out, Now !"

Tom Sawyers Island is still closed from the Hurricane, they have a crew working to clear it, some rides will still need groundskeeping help. There are a lot of stumps to show  where they lost trees, a lot of new trees have been planted. But Disney is doing their best. Campground looks ok, and there are signs of the hurricane, but most of those will slowly wear away and fade. 

So as today is Sept 29 and we leave on the 30th we will hand off the TR's to the October crew. They can start us off on Oct 1st with a report on EPCOT's 35 anniversary of opening day. 

Will post tomorrow let everyone know we made it to VA for the night and let you know how dinner and the meet and greet went.


----------



## serenitygr

PaHunter said:


> So this morning was AK with FP for FOP. Now off to MK for some rides and then early dinner at Be our Guest, and return to the Fort to meet with the Headless Horseman.
> We have also been breaking down camp between last evening and today as tomorrow morning we will be hitching up and heading North once again.
> This trip has been a lot like the Jungle Cruise, we laughed, we cried, we almost....got run over by a scooter. But now our journey has come to it's end. And tomorrow they will be shouting "Get Out", oh wait they will do it politely, "Please Get Out, Now !"
> 
> Tom Sawyers Island is still closed from the Hurricane, they have a crew working to clear it, some rides will still need groundskeeping help. There are a lot of stumps to show  where they lost trees, a lot of new trees have been planted. But Disney is doing their best. Campground looks ok, and there are signs of the hurricane, but most of those will slowly wear away and fade.
> 
> So as today is Sept 29 and we leave on the 30th we will hand off the TR's to the October crew. They can start us off on Oct 1st with a report on EPCOT's 35 anniversary of opening day.
> 
> Will post tomorrow let everyone know we made it to VA for the night and let you know how dinner and the meet and greet went.


Thank you PaHunter for all your awesome reports and pictures! We in the October group will do our best to "carry the torch" on! Sorry we won't get to meet you this year but maybe next year! Safe travels tomorrow as you head towards home!


----------



## snowmedic

What great trip reports.  Glad that the Fort was able to reopen for your trips.  At least almost everyone that pulled their trailer down was able to enjoy them.

Teamubr, thanks for the reopening photos, and letting everyone know the condition of the Fort from the inside.  

PaHunter, you take a lot of incredible photos, and think Disney should give you a job to fulfill their advertising campaign.  

Thanks again for all the great reports, and glad everyone made it down and home safe, with the exception of PaHunter, who leaves out tomorrow, safe travels.


----------



## PaHunter

So a quick addition before we go. All of Pandora was on the fritz this morning, so did not get to ride again. We went to MK early to ride some rides before dinner, and well the two weeks of sunshine faded away and the heavens opened up. It started to rain at 3pm and has rained off and on since then. Got most stuff packed before the rain, and we are packed and ready to travel, disconnect in the morning and we will be off. 
We did do the Headless horseman meet and photo. They show the movie, we were in the barn, warning for those who are allergic to hay like myself. They then had the photo's at the end. The gift bag was a smaller cooler bag, held maybe a six pack not sure what was in it. May have been candy, was nice but not sure it was worth the price difference for us. 
So we will turn it over to the October crew. I will most likely start a Picture thread from this trip as I did take just short of 7000 photo's.


----------



## PaHunter

snowmedic said:


> What great trip reports.  Glad that the Fort was able to reopen for your trips.  At least almost everyone that pulled their trailer down was able to enjoy them.
> 
> Teamubr, thanks for the reopening photos, and letting everyone know the condition of the Fort from the inside.
> 
> PaHunter, you take a lot of incredible photos, and think Disney should give you a job to fulfill their advertising campaign.
> 
> Thanks again for all the great reports, and glad everyone made it down and home safe, with the exception of PaHunter, who leaves out tomorrow, safe travels.



Well it would be a job I would love to have, that is for sure. But as a friend of Smokey the Bear, I can tell you that is also a lot of fun.


----------



## PaHunter

Stuck on I4 due to an accident, highway closed at MM116 and has been for awhile, hope we can get rolling soon.


----------



## tiggerdad

Safe travels my man.  Appreciate your work and pictures.


----------



## PaHunter

Finally made Ft Chiswell. Left The Fort at 915 this morning. Traffic was atroc, atro, traffic was very yucky !! In safe for tonight, rest of trip home tomorrow.


----------



## JETS70

PaHunter said:


> Finally made Ft Chiswell. Left The Fort at 915 this morning. Traffic was atroc, atro, traffic was very yucky !! In safe for tonight, rest of trip home tomorrow.



 Continued safe travels Chris.


----------



## tigger92662

Hopefully tomorrows traffic is better. Thanks again for all the great pics.


----------



## PaHunter

So yesterday we woke up it was humid , like 95 percent and about 85 degrees. How 24 hours makes a difference. It is 42 degrees here in VA. 
Before we left Disney AC was running full blast, pulled in last night and turned the heater on and it has run all night. 
Breakfast, flush our tanks and back on the road, hoping for some better travel conditions today. The rain early on yesterday did not help matters, then stopped for extended periods for 2 different accidents. Also had some idiot in a mercedes decide he wanted to brake check me, after cutting me off, almost got himself killed...as i am sure my combo severly outweighs a kompressor.


----------



## snowmedic

Sucks that you where stuck in traffic, safe travels.  

And, may I suggest another road to add to your route,  exit 205  Cocoa Beach, hgwy 528 west to I-4 west to exit 62, World Dr.  

Or if not for your arriving route,maybe your departure route, 528 would be exit 72.

528 Is a toll road, but it only adds an about 15 minutes of travel time, with the Sunpass, Florida's pre-paid toll.  I have that and the EZ-Pass and love both.


----------



## PaHunter

snowmedic said:


> Sucks that you where stuck in traffic, safe travels.
> 
> And, may I suggest another road to add to your route,  exit 205  Cocoa Beach, hgwy 528 west to I-4 west to exit 62, World Dr.
> 
> Or if not for your arriving route,maybe your departure route, 528 would be exit 72.
> 
> 528 Is a toll road, but it only adds an about 15 minutes of travel time, with the Sunpass, Florida's pre-paid toll.  I have that and the EZ-Pass and love both.



We have taken 528 in the past, but 528 eastbound was damaged severely during the hurricane and not sure what kind of shape it was in. They said about 2 million or so to fix it.


----------



## PaHunter

So we made it home, left VA about 930am and traffic the first couple hours was very heavy. Apparently Virginia Tech played at home yesterday and everyone spent the night. Made for some heavy traffic and things were a little hokey. 
Trailer is parked and plugged in have the nephews for the weekend and will be camping with them. So will be repacking the trailer after work all week. 
Thank you to all for the well wishes during our travels, during the trip and on the trip home. We really appreciate it. I will get some pictures ready to post, and will most likely start a photo trip thread. 
Have an offer on the table for a short trip in the future, but that would be a hotel stay. Next camping trip to Disney will most likely be in early 2019 with the youngest nephew. So there will be some planning in my future.


----------



## PaHunter

tigger92662 said:


> Hopefully tomorrows traffic is better. Thanks again for all the great pics.



Thank you, glad everyone appreciates the pictures.


----------



## Teamubr

Glad you made it home safe and sound. Next weekend camping sounds fun. We aren't going out again until the last weekend in October and that will probably be it until next season. Have fun planning and I can't wait to see those pics.

j


----------



## PaHunter

The one thing I  noticed this trip was it seemed there were a lot of large family groups in attendance. When we checked in to TE, there were two in front of us, one was 11 the other was 8 people. Also a lot of large groups from outside the US, some of which had absolutely no respect or consideration for anyone but themselves. 
Well have some pictures to look thru and post.


----------



## ilovedisneymm

Glad you made it home safely, Chris.


----------



## PaHunter

And well since these were taken, it has been turned in to a character spot on the sign. Have not heard who is meeting there from anyone. Guessing the ride is done for, but we will wait and see what happens.


----------



## rocketmom

I just returned from a Sept. trip to Fort Wilderness (Sept. 24-30) and thought I would add my thoughts to the Sept. thread.  This was my first trip to Fort Wilderness and I was so impressed with the Fort.  DH and I have been to Disneyworld many times but this was the first trip camping at Fort Wilderness.  This was on my bucket list and I have to say I loved it so much, it will be hard to stay anywhere else.  We camped in the 2100 loop in a travel trailer and I loved the location.  It was a small loop and was convenient to the comfort station and the bus stop.   I thought the internal bus system was great!  Didn't rent a golf cart and really didn't need one.  Buses came frequently and after I figured out if I needed a yellow bus, a purple bus, or an orange bus ( a little frustrating at first), I was able to get around the fort easily. The mosquitos were the only negative thing I experienced at the Fort.  They seemed to be particularly blood-thirsty.  I left with about 15 bites.  I found the parks to be hot and crowded.  I have been to Disney in July and I thought this was comparable to July.  I also thought the bus service from the parks to Fort Wilderness was hit and miss.  Sometimes they came promptly and sometimes I had to wait a long time for a bus while other resorts would have 3 buses show up while I waited for one.    I rarely post on these board, but I am a regular reader.  I want to thank all of you who post regularly because you were a great help in planning this trip.  I am presently planning a trip to Gulf Shores so I am reading that thread on the community board and I am finding valuable information there from the regular posters. Many thanks to everyone on the boards who helped make my trip the greatest one ever!


----------



## PaHunter

rocketmom said:


> I just returned from a Sept. trip to Fort Wilderness (Sept. 24-30) and thought I would add my thoughts to the Sept. thread.  This was my first trip to Fort Wilderness and I was so impressed with the Fort.  DH and I have been to Disneyworld many times but this was the first trip camping at Fort Wilderness.  This was on my bucket list and I have to say I loved it so much, it will be hard to stay anywhere else.  We camped in the 2100 loop in a travel trailer and I loved the location.  It was a small loop and was convenient to the comfort station and the bus stop.   I thought the internal bus system was great!  Didn't rent a golf cart and really didn't need one.  Buses came frequently and after I figured out if I needed a yellow bus, a purple bus, or an orange bus ( a little frustrating at first), I was able to get around the fort easily. The mosquitos were the only negative thing I experienced at the Fort.  They seemed to be particularly blood-thirsty.  I left with about 15 bites.  I found the parks to be hot and crowded.  I have been to Disney in July and I thought this was comparable to July.  I also thought the bus service from the parks to Fort Wilderness was hit and miss.  Sometimes they came promptly and sometimes I had to wait a long time for a bus while other resorts would have 3 buses show up while I waited for one.    I rarely post on these board, but I am a regular reader.  I want to thank all of you who post regularly because you were a great help in planning this trip.  I am presently planning a trip to Gulf Shores so I am reading that thread on the community board and I am finding valuable information there from the regular posters. Many thanks to everyone on the boards who helped make my trip the greatest one ever!



Glad you had a good trip. Being in 2100 you were right behind us for our trip. And yes the mosquito's were horrible.


----------



## PaHunter




----------



## PaHunter

So a quick survey, of the two pictures above which one would you prefer ?? Top or Bottom ???


----------



## FtW Mike

Chris  Bottom has better detail  Top is truer to TOT  Has more of long long abandoned and neglected feel of the story line


----------



## tigger92662

Bottom one brings out more of the detail without being overly bright


----------



## 2goofycampers

The top one is more menacing. The bottom one is prettier. I guess it's according to what emotion you're looking for.


----------



## tiggerdad

Top one just matches the darker theme of ToT, so I would have to choose it.


----------



## PaHunter

Thank you to all that replied. Top photo was actually shot by Disney and is an extra in the photo package. The bottom one was shot by me, and I do have a darker version more like the top that was posted earlier in this thread. Again, thanks. Trying to put together my family calendar for Christmas presents. Sometimes have a hard time being objective with a picture....


----------



## garneska

I would say bottom.  I like both, but I like the bottom one better.


----------



## tiggerdad

garneska said:


> I would say bottom.  I like both, but I like the bottom one better.



Oh sure!  Come in hear and post AFTER you know which one is his!

Brown nose!

PS.
Give the dogs some petting for me will ya?


----------



## garneska

tiggerdad said:


> Oh sure!  Come in hear and post AFTER you know which one is his!
> 
> Brown nose!
> 
> PS.
> Give the dogs some petting for me will ya?



Timing is everything. Just back from vet for yeti. This sums it up though.


----------



## PaHunter

Just a couple more shots taken during our trip in Sept.


----------



## FtW Mike

garneska said:


> Timing is everything. Just back from vet for yeti. This sums it up though.
> View attachment 281722


 Daddy Time  Compassion and  from Companionship from Mallory and maybe some Serious Cookie therapy  Just What Yeti ordered.  Maybe not the Vet  But Wholeheartedly Endorsed by the Savage Sisters and WookieBear  Who went to the Vet today too for Pedicures and Flu Vaccines


----------



## PaHunter

A different approach to MNSSHP.


----------



## PaHunter




----------



## PaHunter

So before our trip to Disney way back in Sept our camper was in for warranty work. We ordered a cover while there, figured 3 weeks later we could pick it up on the way home. Nope. 5 months later and with no communication from Camping World about my cover, we called and cancelled the order. Ordered a new one on Wednesday from an online site and Fed Ex just delivered it, oh and it was cheaper. Cover is made by ADCO, and once the snow melts off the top of the trailer, and it stops raining we will look to install it. Keeping in mind the great advice from TeamUBR.


----------



## morrik5

PaHunter said:


> So before our trip to Disney way back in Sept our camper was in for warranty work. We ordered a cover while there, figured 3 weeks later we could pick it up on the way home. Nope. 5 months later and with no communication from Camping World about my cover, we called and cancelled the order. Ordered a new one on Wednesday from an online site and Fed Ex just delivered it, oh and it was cheaper. Cover is made by ADCO, and once the snow melts off the top of the trailer, and it stops raining we will look to install it. Keeping in mind the great advice from TeamUBR.


That's what we have,  only thing we had to watch for is entering to check the rv and the electric step came out and caught on a strap - one time issue.


----------



## PaHunter

Pandora at Sunset finally getting some more pictures edited. 

 

 
Boo to you and you.....


----------



## sirenia88

...and I thought I was bad! LOL This is like what a year or so later


----------



## PaHunter

sirenia88 said:


> ...and I thought I was bad! LOL This is like what a year or so later



It is still under a year, by about two weeks. Come on I shot somewhere in the neighborhood of 4000 RAW photo's during that trip. 

 
Hocus Pocus


----------



## PaHunter




----------



## PaHunter




----------



## PaHunter




----------



## sirenia88

wow a picture of the Monorail running?  That's a keeper! LOL  After seeing the rescue that took place a couple of years ago from the Monorail track, I tend to avoid them now.  Since we discovered the buses,  if we are not driving we are riding the bus.  It was really a nice way to get around.


----------



## PaHunter

sirenia88 said:


> wow a picture of the Monorail running?  That's a keeper! LOL  After seeing the rescue that took place a couple of years ago from the Monorail track, I tend to avoid them now.  Since we discovered the buses,  if we are not driving we are riding the bus.  It was really a nice way to get around.



We usually take the monorail back from EPCOT at least once during our trips. Yes they need a serious upgrading, but I am afraid if this gondola thing works, they will kill the monorail completely. Would really like to see them update the monorail and keep it running.


----------



## sirenia88

One of the last visits we had down to WDW, a transportation CM stated Disney was having more issues with the Monorail as it gets older.  The main problem is it is nearly impossible to perform a major overhaul due to parts sourcing.  I guess it has to do with the manufacturer is no longer in business or no longer handles the parts. While waiting at a park for people to load, a bus driver once told me if a bus goes out of service it's no problem.  Disney has spares in the system.  A back up bus gets put into the service.  Need extra service capacity no problem. You can call in drivers and more buses can be pressed into service.  With the Monorail my assumption is not so much.  What is there? 3 maybe 4 trains total. 

As for the gondolas, I don't know.  Nifty idea.  I don't know if I want to be 100 feet in the air if they stop working.  It's not like they can pull another one and everyone can load up into that one and continue on.  Quite frankly there really is a bevy of transportation options when it comes to WDW.  Boats, Buses, Monorails, Gondolas, people movers, trucks, minivans, and even trains inside the park itself.  It's pretty interesting.


----------



## PaHunter




----------



## PaHunter




----------



## cinderellagirl2280

You take amazing photos @PaHunter


----------



## mickeyfan0805

cinderellagirl2280 said:


> You take amazing photos @PaHunter



Ditto!  Love looking at the shots you take!


----------



## PaHunter

Still finding photo's to edit, now using ON1.


----------



## Teamubr

Santa brought Ian ON1 for Christmas. He's having lots of fun.

Great pic, too.

j


----------



## PaHunter

Teamubr said:


> Santa brought Ian ON1 for Christmas. He's having lots of fun.
> 
> Great pic, too.
> 
> j



Glad he is enjoying it.


----------



## team bradfield

Outstanding work!


----------



## PaHunter




----------



## PaHunter




----------



## PaHunter




----------



## rideswithchrist

Great photos!!! I wish I could take great images, I don't have the eye for it like some folks. You did wonderful


----------



## PaHunter

rideswithchrist said:


> Great photos!!! I wish I could take great images, I don't have the eye for it like some folks. You did wonderful



Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## JETS70

@PaHunter Chris, thanks for sharing your pictures. They are excellent 

Steve


----------



## PaHunter

JETS70 said:


> @PaHunter Chris, thanks for sharing your pictures. They are excellent
> 
> Steve



Thank you Steve. I have been trying to process some of our previous trip, while planning for our next trip.


----------



## tigger92662

PaHunter said:


> Thank you for the kind words.


Chris, if this is what you do for a hobby, I can only imagine what you could do if you did this full time 


P.S. I'm not gonna lie, I have the pic you took of Spaceship Earth with the fireworks as Mickey ears on my desktop. I at least owe you a Mickey bar for that. LOL


----------



## PaHunter

tigger92662 said:


> Chris, if this is what you do for a hobby, I can only imagine what you could do if you did this full time
> 
> 
> P.S. I'm not gonna lie, I have the pic you took of Spaceship Earth with the fireworks as Mickey ears on my desktop. I at least owe you a Mickey bar for that. LOL



Well thank you very much, and yes this is all a hobby for me. And well go ahead a have that Mickey bar, that shot was mine,bit it was just good timing on a certain ride. I do like that one although the one currently on my laptop is the old Pirates auction.


----------



## mickeyfan0805

tigger92662 said:


> P.S. I'm not gonna lie, I have the pic you took of Spaceship Earth with the fireworks as Mickey ears on my desktop. I at least owe you a Mickey bar for that. LOL



I don't remember seeing this one - I'd love to see it if someone can point me in the right direction!


----------



## PaHunter

mickeyfan0805 said:


> I don't remember seeing this one - I'd love to see it if someone can point me in the right direction!


----------



## mickeyfan0805

@PaHunter - That is a seriously impressive shot!  Well done!


----------



## PaHunter

Riding Big Thunder....

 

Happened to catch two for one....

 

During our last trip we saw this parked around the park, just thought is was pretty cool.


----------



## sirenia88

Since you had some blur in the monorail image it looks like they are working.  After seeing the monorail down a few times, I am not as much of a fan as I was before.


----------



## PaHunter

sirenia88 said:


> Since you had some blur in the monorail image it looks like they are working.  After seeing the monorail down a few times, I am not as much of a fan as I was before.



That day they were working, and the blur on the back one was as it accelerated out, the other was coming in and was slowing. Shot was taken from the train station looking out.


----------

